# Downloading 0x0290 6:15pm Oct 21



## EricRobins

I used my HR20-100's this morning (10/21), but when I got home this afternoon, both were locked-up with no picture. The units were both unresponsive to remote commands and the only button that worked was the little red one. 

Any reason both would go belly up like this?

Btw, my HR21-700 is fine.


----------



## karnac

EricRobins said:


> I used my HR20-100's this morning (10/21), but when I got home this afternoon, both were locked-up with no picture. The units were both unresponsive to remote commands and the only button that worked was the little red one.
> 
> Any reason both would go belly up like this?
> 
> Btw, my HR21-700 is fine.


I have 3 2 HR20-700 and one 100 and all three are dead. couldn't even do a restart.


----------



## sigma1914

My HR20 just became unresponsive...maybe we have another national glitch?


----------



## Wrangler3

My HR20-100 became unresponsive about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## jsartoris-1

Just walked in and my 3 units are out as well.


----------



## ED C

Just Tried My Hr20-100 Locked Up Also


----------



## David MacLeod

just checked mine and its ok. I'm on east coast.


----------



## arkeng

Locked up here also, about a half-hour ago. A RBR fixed it like last time.


----------



## tnedator

Hr20-700, HR20-100, HR21-100 all locked. One I was watching. It was playing the channel fine, but as soon as I did anything (change channel, etc.), it refused to respond. 

RBR has brought one up, the other two haven't finished rebooting yet.


----------



## DirecTv Chicago

Had calls from multiple customers in the midwest within the past hour. Same problem as last time. Reset will resolve the issue.


----------



## fluffybear

No problems with any of my systems (3 HR20-700 and 1 HR21-100)


----------



## SilvrDrgn

Yes, my HR20-100S was working this morning. Then just tried a little bit ago this afternoon, and it was locked up. This appears to be another problem like back on October 6 as described in thread #141604 on this site.

Pushing the reset button on the front panel (behind the little door on the bottom right corner) brought it back to life. Currently waiting to see if I lost any recordings or anything from the To-Do list.

EDIT: Looks like my To-Do List and pre-existing recordings are still intact. So, it appears I did not lose anything (yet).

EDIT #2: Appears that my OTA channels are screwed up. So, I'm going to have to do a reset on those and then another Initial Antenna Setup again. That's what it took last time to clear up the problem.


----------



## WERA689

HR21-700 working fine
HR20-700 working fine
HR20-100 unable to check presently.


----------



## z28lt1

Seems to be the same problem as last time. I had 2 HR21's that were both on lock up with picture, and needed RBR. My HR20 was off, and did not need a RBR. Not sure if being off saved it or not.


----------



## watchmy_ss

I have a HR20-700 that locked up wihin the hour on my wife. She had ro do a RBR and now the favorites are missing. This is real annoying. Last time this happened we were out of town for a few days and missed a lot of recordings. 

Is this a feature or a bug? 

Mike


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Ut oh.....the world is going to end again.


----------



## David MacLeod

first Black Monday, now Blue Tuesday. we're black and blue now...


----------



## Dirk

My HR20-700 locked up. Did a red button reboot and all of my show that were going to be recorded are missing. So I had to go back and set them all to re-record again.


----------



## 50+

Same here I was watching a recorded show hit ff and it locked up. RBR fixed it with nothing missing.


----------



## David MacLeod

Dirk said:


> My HR20-700 locked up. Did a red button reboot and all of my show that were going to be recorded are missing. So I had to go back and set them all to re-record again.


just curious, during boot did it do anything odd?


----------



## LameLefty

Dirk said:


> My HR20-700 locked up. Did a red button reboot and all of my show that were going to be recorded are missing. So I had to go back and set them all to re-record again.


If you'd waited an hour or so, the scheduler probably would have run and reset those recordings on your To Do list.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

watchmy_ss said:


> I have a HR20-700 that locked up wihin the hour on my wife. She had ro do a RBR and now the favorites are missing. This is real annoying. Last time this happened we were out of town for a few days and missed a lot of recordings.
> Is this a feature or a bug?
> Mike


Big bug!! Apparently it was a problem with bad guide data back on October 6. Probably the same thing again this time around.


----------



## Jared701

Locked up watching something and couldn't stop it at the end. Rebooting now. Glad to hear its nothing terrible just wrong with mine. D* customer service is probably going to be swamped from the calls today though :eek2:


----------



## Dirk

David MacLeod said:


> just curious, during boot did it do anything odd?


I don't know I left the room.



LameLefty said:


> If you'd waited an hour or so, the scheduler probably would have run and reset those recordings on your To Do list.


Well I know for next time.  Thanks.


----------



## RACJ2

Both my HR22's locked up, after red button reset, up and working now.


----------



## puffnstuff

Both fine here .


----------



## watchmy_ss

SilvrDrgn said:


> Big bug!! Apparently it was a problem with bad guide data back on October 6. Probably the same thing again this time around.


Well I guess they dont test or filter guide date for errors? This has happened a few times in the past you would think they would build a system to prevent this. If this is truly the same issue.


----------



## Eddie L.

HR20-100 and HR20-700 were both locked up when I went home for lunch an hour ago. Same problem and same solution as last time (RBR).


----------



## BryanLyle

My HR-20 locked up.


----------



## sswheeler

I was watching a recorded program and when it was done, my HR-21 was unresponsive.


----------



## jeffreydj

All of my HR-2x's were locked.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

I can confirm at least one of my HR2X's were locked up. I called my wife and had her do an RBR and all seems to be well for at least the one. I'll check the other 2 when i gert home.


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

All 4 HR2Xs locked up.

The HR10-250 is fine...as usual.

I had to the pull the plugs, since a RBR had no effect.

Here we go again. If my OTA didn't get screwed up (...search for Wichita OTA scramble bug), and I was forced to go back through OTA initial setup every time, this wouldn't be as much of a pain.


----------



## Jhon69

HR10-250-ok
R22-100-ok


----------



## Villanman

HR21 times 2.. locked up like before


----------



## OlderNDirt

Are we having fun yet?

2 HR20-700's both locked up here in Nebraska.

One on when locked up, rbr seems to have fixed.

Other one off and had to hard re-boot...lost favorites list, reset-up and seems ok now.

Hope we don't have a forced reset just before 7:00 tonight.


----------



## TimeShifter

both of mine locked up


----------



## Vcook

both mine had to be rebooted.


----------



## yatsco

Arrived home at 3:30PM, HR20-100 & HR20-700 unresponsive. HR21-200 working fine. Had to unplug both HR20s. Very slow in loading data. This seemed to correct the problem.


----------



## gibson.guitarman

HR20 locked up. RBR. 20 min. later, locked up again. Another RBR. This gets annoying...


----------



## n3ntj

I hope my HR20-700 is still working OK. I record Quincy and Emergency! every weekday afternoon. I'll be PO'd if it didn't record these today.


----------



## DarekP

Five HR20's and one HR21, all locked up.


----------



## raott

HR20-700 - did not lock up.


----------



## CliffV

Ten minutes ago my two HR20-700's and my one HR21-700 locked up.


----------



## DarinC

After this happened a couple weeks ago, one of my two HR21s never did fully recover. It started freezing during playback, and no combinations of RBR, pulling power, and even a "reset everything and start from scratch" has not been able to bring it back to life. It's only four months old, but one month out of warranty. I ordered a new hard drive to see if that will fix it.

Hope this round doesn't hit my remaining unit. :nono2:


----------



## TedBarrett

HR20-700 - Arizona
been watching the set all morning - no problems here
(did a software reset just in case)


----------



## harlee

Just checked my HR21-700 it is ok.


----------



## hilmar2k

HR20-100 locked up, HR20-700 is fine.


----------



## tlrowley

HR20-700 - locked up - haven't checked the HR21, yet.

*sigh*

ETA - HR21-700 gone as well - completely black/silent - at least the HR20 continued playing the channel it was tuned to.

Of course, the HR20 that's attached to an A/V receiver had to have the audio "reset" by trick-playing 2 or 3 times in order for the DD audio to work.

Is it 2H 2009 yet?


----------



## SFNSXguy

Both my HR20-700s became unresponsive to the remote control about 1:10 PT.

Just like D*'s last faux paux -- big thumbs up guys!

RBR brought both back.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Yep, DAMNIT both HR20's locked up.

Nice for D* to WASTE MY TIME again.


----------



## flyingtigerfan

RBR worked for 2 HR21-100s and HR20-700.

Kinda annoying. I'll get over it.


----------



## alancurry

My HR21-700 locked up...... now waiting for the apology email.


----------



## Athlon646464

both locked here...........

hit red button on both - waited 3 or 4 minutes, then the re-start process got underway...........

Be patient - do not unplug right away. Do that only if you have to.

:eek2:


----------



## Old Guy

HR20-700 and -100 lock up. RBR worked on both.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Good thing we don't have to pay for this kind a service, huh?


----------



## ATARI

SFNSXguy said:


> Good thing we don't have to pay for this kind a service, huh?


Otherwise I might be pissed.


----------



## Hotscot

Just imagine if these were new cars...but no...DVR's are complex technology and we shouldm't mind the odd glitch now and again. Stop being ungrateful! You have the privilege of being beta testers....and the money's good. (except it flows the wrong way.)


----------



## yuppers519

HR20-700 Did NOT lock up (So Far)..........


----------



## MikeW

Quite convenient here. I just had a 5 minute power blackout. Power is restored and all 4 of my DVRs got reset. Now AI'll never know if they got locked up. 

Did DirecTV instruct Tucson Electric to reboot everybody here in the desert?


----------



## Maniacal1

Just checked via Slingbox, and both my HR20-100 and HR21-200 were fine; no reboot necessary (yet anyway).


----------



## bdcottle

My HR21-700 locked up.. RBR worked but it took 9 min. and had an extra 
"Just a few more seconds" screen.


----------



## bpdunsta

HR20-700 in Chicagoland....non-responsive.

I'm in Japan for 3 months watching TV via Slingbox so these "disruptions" are a huge pain for me. I have a buddy that will be resetting the box shortly, so hopefully that fixes my issue.

I sure hope DirecTV figures out what's causing these issues and how to prevent them since I can't just walk up and hit the reset button when they hose my receiver.


----------



## pmtm2

Samething On My Hr20-100


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Folks, I know this is annoying for those who are affected, but it does look like a simple reset will solve the problem.


----------



## Hoffasenior

HR20-700 locked up as well. RBR worked.


----------



## travelswiss

Yes and RBR fixed it.


----------



## jefirdjr

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, I know this is annoying for those who are affected, but it does look like a simple reset will solve the problem.


But what about the users that even after an RBR, report that it locks up again?
Is this the same problem as last time? (Oct 6)
During the last episode of this problem DTV sent a reset to all my receivers at 5 minutes until 7 PM (Prime Time!)
That caused me to miss the first few minutes of everything I had set to record!
Certainly was not appreciated..


----------



## Athlon646464

Stuart Sweet said:


> Folks, I know this is annoying for those who are affected, but it does look like a simple reset will solve the problem.


Yup, did for me so far..........

Thanks, Stu


----------



## SFNSXguy

The D* engineering team (that's what they call themselves at least) is working on the time/date for the master reboot (for those not on this forum, who haven't yet figured out their HR2x is frozen).
The Senior guys want to wait to do it during the 9th inning of the 7th game of the World Series. The Junior guys want to do it during the last five laps of the F1 Brazilian GP.

Will be interesting to see which team wins.


----------



## GenTso

Mine locked up after -- and I mean the second -- after DirecTV called with some recorded message about having HD locals in my area. I work late afternoon/evening so I happened to be home watching TV at the time an my cell phone was recharging in the other room. I got up to answer the phone and by the time I got back from hanging the phone up - probably a minute -- the DVR was locked up. I could tell because I usually watch programming with the CC on. It was working before I got up and had locked up when I returned and the remote and box was unresponsive. Two red button reboots in three weeks isn't too bad. I guess they'll do a universal reboot again and I'll have to do the same thing when I get home.

Oh well. My DirecTV box still locks up a whole lot less frequently than the Comcast DVR did.


----------



## Alebob911

DarinC said:


> After this happened a couple weeks ago, one of my two HR21s never did fully recover. It started freezing during playback, and no combinations of RBR, pulling power, and even a "reset everything and start from scratch" has not been able to bring it back to life. It's only four months old, but one month out of warranty. I ordered a new hard drive to see if that will fix it.
> 
> Hope this round doesn't hit my remaining unit. :nono2:


Somebody correct me but these are "LEASED" receivers and as such Directv has to take care of any issues that arise from a defective receiver. No different from any other "LEASED" piece of equipment. (well except for a car). You should not ever have to pay to fix a receiver. I know when I was with Charter, I had a few issues with their "LEASED" receivers and DVR's and they came out and took care of replacements for free no cost to me ever.


----------



## ajtmcse

Had a lockup just before 3pm (eastern) on my HR-20.


----------



## Alebob911

No lock ups for me. Both are going good for now.


----------



## socal404

I live in southern California. We had a power failure this morning. When power came back, my HR-100 rebooted, but when it completed the reboot, I had no HD channels. I did a RBR, and when it completed I had everything except my local HD channels. After about 15 minutes everything was fine. Later, about 12:30pm, PT, my box was frozen. I called customer support and suggested that I do another RBR, which I did. She mentioned that this was the 5th complaint within the past 30 minutes. Again after the RBR, everything came back. But, again about 45 minutes later, while watching a selected channel, when I tried to change channels the box was unresponsive. If Directv is reading this, please fix the damn thing!!!!!


----------



## jodyguercio

SilvrDrgn said:


> Big bug!! Apparently it was a problem with bad guide data back on October 6. Probably the same thing again this time around.


Where did you get this info silvr? I know there was an e mail sent out by Directv saying that there was a problem; but it didn't mention guide data being the problem.

If you have that link please post it so as not to cause any type of the sky is falling panic.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

GenTso said:


> Mine locked up after -- and I mean the second -- after DirecTV called with some recorded message about having HD locals in my area. I work late afternoon/evening so I happened to be home watching TV at the time an my cell phone was recharging in the other room. I got up to answer the phone and by the time I got back from hanging the phone up - probably a minute -- the DVR was locked up. I could tell because I usually watch programming with the CC on. It was working before I got up and had locked up when I returned and the remote and box was unresponsive. Two red button reboots in three weeks isn't too bad. I guess they'll do a universal reboot again and I'll have to do the same thing when I get home.
> 
> Oh well. My DirecTV box still locks up a whole lot less frequently than the Comcast DVR did.


I'm glad it's less than your Comcast DVR... :lol: ... but I wouldn't call this typical... I've been a customer for two years, and the incident back on the 6th is the first time I can recall this ever happening... and hopefully today will be the last...


----------



## hdthebest

Do you think this is D* idea for us to all buy the new Tivo's when they come out? This is the second time in less than a month


----------



## SFNSXguy

Well, here's one for you all... both my HR20-700s JUST FROZE AGAIN!!! THE SECOND TIME IN 60 MINUTES!

You go, you engineering team!!!!


----------



## RAD

Two HR20-700s, HR21-100 and HR22-100 all running 0x290 and all running fine all day, no lockup.


----------



## harsh

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Ut oh.....the world is going to end again.


The World is not coming to an end and the fanboys and apologists will continue to claim that their HR2x continue to be entirely trouble-free.


----------



## jlmza2350

Two HR-20 700 and both locked up when I got home from work....


----------



## FHSPSU67

Two HR20-100's and one HR20-700.
All OK here in East.
[edit] All had locked up on Oct 6.


----------



## goober22

Mine locked up this afternoon as well.


----------



## DarinC

Alebob911 said:


> Somebody correct me but these are "LEASED" receivers and as such Directv has to take care of any issues that arise from a defective receiver.


In my case, one of mine is leased, and the other is owned. Just my luck, it was the owned one that went belly up. If I paid extra for the service plan, they'd replace it for $20 shipping. Honestly, I'm not sure what the policy is on a leased box that goes bad. But with DirecTV, seems you need to add the cost of the protection plan when comparing them to cable.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

As others have reported all fine here on the east coast.


----------



## Ken S

Two of my four are locked up (I can check with Slingbox). The other two I can't check. I'm away for a week...so I guess I won't be needing to see any of the content we wanted recorded.

Does any one at DirecTV ever test anything?

In the end though...I'll find most of the programs that the HR2Xs missed on the internet and/or DVD..it seems the more I do that the more I realize we really don't need to spend $125/month on DirecTV.


----------



## LarryFlowers

hdthebest said:


> Do you think this is D* idea for us to all buy the new Tivo's when they come out? This is the second time in less than a month


:lol: :lol: Would be a little premature...DirecTV TIVO HD units are at a minimum a year away and that would be extremely optimistic.


----------



## Fab55

HR20-700 locked up. RBR did NOT work, had to pull the plug. After about 3 minutes, still nothing, so I tried holding the power button. Maybe it was my timing, but that seemed to get things rolling again. Weird...


----------



## say-what

All seems fine in New Orleans. Been watching via slingbox w/o problem.


----------



## mhayes70

harsh said:


> The World is not coming to an end and the fanboys and apologists will continue to claim that their HR2x continue to be entirely trouble-free.


Hmmm..... I guess I am a fanboy. Because mine did not lock up. But, my HR2x's are NOT entirely trouble-free.


----------



## LameLefty

One of my three (the R22-200) is fine (checked via Slingbox). I'll have to check the other two when I get home.


----------



## raott

Michael D'Angelo;1847194 said:


> As others have reported all fine here on the east coast.


At a quick glance shows a number of east coasters with issues. It doesn't appear to be time zone related.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

raott said:


> At a quick glance shows a number of east coasters with issues. It doesn't appear to be time zone related.


Your correct. I did not read all post at first and the ones I did read from east coast members said no problems and I do not have any problems but I am starting to see east coast members with problems as I read all of them.


----------



## jonny4

All 3 of my HD-DVR's were unresponsive as well. I the red button restarted them.


----------



## homebase

HR20 & HR22 both locked this afternoon about 2pm CST. RBR was our friend. D* should put a RBR on the remote control so I don't have to get up to reboot these things (yeah, lazy LOL).


----------



## newsposter

David MacLeod said:


> just checked mine and its ok. I'm on east coast.


ditto...but i'm waiting for it.......


----------



## GP245

Got home this evening at my HR21-100 was frozen; Red Button eventually reactivated it.

No problem with my H21-100.

Really gives you a warm feeling about Direct knowing what's going on!

This is getting silly!!!!!


----------



## noble1557

Both of my HR20 were also unresponsive. Had to restart the HR20-100 twice this afternoon.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

jodyguercio said:


> Where did you get this info silvr? I know there was an e mail sent out by Directv saying that there was a problem; but it didn't mention guide data being the problem.
> 
> If you have that link please post it so as not to cause any type of the sky is falling panic.


Here on this forum. Thread #'s 141604 and 141667.


----------



## BrandonH

All three of my DVR's are completely fine, running the CE release from two weekends ago on them.


----------



## Doug Brott

I have alerted some folks at DIRECTV, but undoubtedly they heard before I sent my note.


----------



## LarryFlowers

I experienced the problem back on the 6th but both of my units are fine today, no problems. As I am a "fanboy" (another posters term) of DirecTV, I am pleased to not be experiencing the problem but am displeased that others are. 

I suspect that someone screwed up and then caught it but by then the damage had been done to at least part of the population of HD DVR's. This will make a lot of people unhappy and angry and I get that. Some will quit, others will just be hacked off and let their displeasure be known here and elsewhere. 

I have already had calls from relatives out west about the problem and told them what to do. At least they wont have to call customer service. If I were DirecTV I would be sending out an apology and a free PPV movie to anyone affected by the problem. Making the mistake twice in one month should carry some acknowledgement of responsibility.


----------



## MattWarner

One HR20-700 on the east coast... no issues here today. Running x290.


----------



## plehrack

I had my HR20 and HR21 both lock up... RBR seemed to fix it. By fix it, I mean... made life just a little better... I now have FoxNews in HD! :-D

Peter


----------



## gopherhockey

Yup, all 4 completely locked up.


----------



## SFNSXguy

One freeze-up (both my DVRs) in a day is bad enough, but two (60 minutes apart) is just stupid (fool me once shame on you, etc.).

Also, since second reboot I'm seeing lip-synch issues I haven't seen in some time.


----------



## DrummerBoy523

locked up here, but RBR didn't totally work as we lost all of our locals (for the second time in a week). I had to reset the receiver via the web page this time in order to get my local channels back.

This is getting annoying..


----------



## ozark

HR 20 & HR 21 both lock ups; first time for both. just went for the unplug and both working at this time. If only cable had the football packages. Able to leave Hughes satellite for the internet connection. Got phone and internet with cable. Less money on both.


----------



## ChrisMinCT

2 - HR20-700s here and no problems. Both of them did lock up back on the 6th, but not today. They're both on the Internet, no phone lines connected.


----------



## utahsnow

One HR20-100 and one HR21-700, both with esata drives and both frozen this afternoon. Red button reset fixed the HR20-100, but the HR21-700 refuses to reboot from the esata drive. It will boot from its internal drive if I unplug the esata drive, but no amount of RBRs or power cycles seems to get it back up and running from its esata drive. This sucks.


----------



## RobertE

No problems here thus far.


----------



## RobertE

harsh said:


> The World is not coming to an end and the fanboys and apologists will continue to claim that their HR2x continue to be entirely trouble-free.


A report of no problems is _a lot_ more useful than a post from a Dish fanboy/apologist looking to poke the beehive.


----------



## RAD

Are we seeing a pattern, folks with the 0x290 CE code aren't having a problem while others are???


----------



## David MacLeod

RAD said:


> Are we seeing a pattern, folks with the 0x290 CE code aren't having a problem while others are???


thats what it looks like on my end.


----------



## F1 Fan

I foolishly told my wife last night that it looks like Directv have fixed the problem as we hadnt had to reboot a dvr in 3 days!

Spoke too soon. All 3 locked up this afternoon. Last time i lost a lot of recordings. This time i may have caught them in time.

Directv should be sending apologies but more importantly placing protocols in their update system that wont let this happen again. Someone is obviously doing something in the background that causes this to happen.


----------



## jovillan

I have two HR20-700s. One locked up, and one did not. RBR did not fix the one that locked up. I had to remove power. I let it sit for about 30 minutes then plugged in. Working fine now.


----------



## LarryFlowers

RAD said:


> Are we seeing a pattern, folks with the 0x290 CE code aren't having a problem while others are???


The guide data problem was fixed in the last CE I suspect and todays data release was an error. At least we now know that the fix works. Tough price to pay for that information.


----------



## raott

RAD said:


> Are we seeing a pattern, folks with the 0x290 CE code aren't having a problem while others are???


I am not on the CE and did not have the issue today. I did have the issue last week.


----------



## henryld

HR20-700 locked up when I got home about 30 minutes ago; also on the 6th.


----------



## RobertE

RAD said:


> Are we seeing a pattern, folks with the 0x290 CE code aren't having a problem while others are???


HR20-700 x263 - Running fine
HR20-700 X290 - Running fine
HR20-100 X27d - Running fine
HR21-700 X290 - Running fine

Of course, I'm a sample size of one, but doesn't look version specific.


----------



## seern

Have not had time yet to read the entire thread. I just did a rbr on my HR21-700. It actually didn't do anything the first time I pressed it. After a couple of minutes did it again and now its going through the start up.


----------



## braven

Mine was fine. No issues to report.


----------



## poppo

Ditto on mine. Both unresponsive to remote. One still had video the other didn't.


----------



## Flyboyscs

All of mine locked up. All are ok except for my HR10-700. Tried the RBR 3 times now. Receiver works but guide data only shows up for the current channel tuned and nothing else. Any thoughts?


----------



## jefirdjr

Flyboyscs said:


> All of mine locked up. All are ok except for my HR10-700. Tried the RBR 3 times now. Receiver works but guide data only shows up for the current channel tuned and nothing else. Any thoughts?


Sounds like your favorites list was lost. Check it, and rebuild if necessary.


----------



## seern

Mine just finished rebooting. My recorded shows are still there. My to do list is currently only showing the stuff for tonight. Will wait a while to see if it gets restored.


----------



## Doug Brott

Flyboyscs said:


> All of mine locked up. All are ok except for my HR10-700. Tried the RBR 3 times now. Receiver works but guide data only shows up for the current channel tuned and nothing else. Any thoughts?


Check to make sure you are not on 'Favorites' listing. I believe some folks had to rebuild their favorites last time this happened.


----------



## Doug Brott

seern said:


> Mine just finished rebooting. My recorded shows are still there. My to do list is currently only showing the stuff for tonight. Will wait a while to see if it gets restored.


This is common (except for the reboot of course), so do not be alarmed by the fact that it's not in your todo list yet.


----------



## LarryFlowers

RobertE said:


> HR20-700 x263 - Running fine
> HR20-700 X290 - Running fine
> HR20-100 X27d - Running fine
> HR21-700 X290 - Running fine
> 
> Of course, I'm a sample size of one, but doesn't look version specific.


It was caught before it hit everyone.


----------



## seern

Doug Brott said:


> This is common (except for the reboot of course), so do not be alarmed by the fact that it's not in your todo list yet.


Thanks Doug, that's what I figured so am not concerned since tonight's stuff is set to record.


----------



## SFNSXguy

LarryFlowers said:


> It was caught before it hit everyone.


Any thoughts on why my two units both got hit TWICE today? An hour apart.


----------



## LameLefty

After getting home, I confirmed that none of my three boxes (all running 0x290) were affected by today's issues.


----------



## rob5819

HR20 and HR21 both completely unresponsive. RBR fixed them, but the HR20 would not see esata drive. A few more reboots and pulling the power cord finally got the esata drive working correctly.


----------



## Rockermann

Not sure if it's been stated, as I skimmed a bit (this trouble is old hat now), but both my HR20's froze and after rebooting them both, the guide data on one of them is off by 60 mins. I'm in Central Time and I have shows that are showing they will record at 6 PM when they should be starting at 7 PM. 

I'm going to try another reboot on this machine and see what happens...


----------



## Bingo123

OK I see I'm late to the party. Just tried to change channels (it stays on MSNBC all day) and the dang thing is frozen.


----------



## Flyboyscs

Doug Brott said:


> Check to make sure you are not on 'Favorites' listing. I believe some folks had to rebuild their favorites last time this happened.


That was the problem! Obvious I guess just something I didn't think of. Thanks.


----------



## mhaines1

I am working at home today and went to turn on some shows for the kiddos at 4pm and HR21-700 was locked up with the record light on. RBR did the trick.

I think my box is running Windows Vista!:lol:


----------



## jsmuga

I am in Pa and all of mine were locked. 

Edit: They all just started rebooting at 6:17 on their own.


----------



## tthunder38

One HR20 nonresponsive and frozen on a local channel. RBR and it seems to be coming back to life. Had to unplug the second one as it was totally unresponsive.

EDIT: Both were almost finished downloading the satellite info and suddenly rebooted.........both units started over with the download.


----------



## raott

Mine just rebooted on its own at 6:16pm eastern. I did not have the lockup problem earlier.

So much for watching news. These guys need to get their stuff together.


----------



## Matman

Mine just locked up and reset itself mid program. Rebooting now......

For what its worth to the powers that be, was watching my local Fox station WFFF.

Ok, even funnier, as I post this D* is leaving me a message on the machine letting me know I have HD locals!


----------



## coolyman

My HR20-700 just rebooted itself.

After the reboot it still has 254, not 290. Was D* trying to force 290 on everyone simultaneously?

19:37, pop-up asked if I wanted to download new software. I said yes. Now I see a screen I've never seen before.


----------



## Maniacal1

Both my HR-20 and my HR-21 just rebooted on their own. (They had not locked up today, but both had locked up on 10/6.) By the way, they aren't running CE versions and are stock HR units.


----------



## wilsonc

My HR20-700 just rebooted itself.


----------



## rhambling

my hr21-100 just rebooted on its own. watching local channels


----------



## seern

OK 1815 EDT and my HR21-700 just started a spontaneous reboot. I was watching CNN and recording the local news.


----------



## mosoccer

My HR21-100 just rebooted itself while I was watching a recording program. Are we having guide issues again tonight? Is DirecTV auto rebooting boxes again?


----------



## thumperr

My Hr21-100 just rebooted on its own at 6:15pm est.


----------



## RAD

Yep, just got hit with a reboot, dang mine were working just fine.


----------



## LameLefty

Yep, all three of my R/HR2x boxes are restarting now, even though they had no issues during the day.


----------



## PCHDTV

My HR-20 just spontaneously restarted at 6:16PM EDT. It's rebooting now. I'll let you know if recordings/settings have been lost.


----------



## GP245

At 6:16 PM, Eastern, my HR21-100 just turned off by itself and restarted.

Somethings very wrong - wish Direct would be forthcoming!


----------



## joed32

karnac said:


> I have 3 2 HR20-700 and one 100 and all three are dead. couldn't even do a restart.


They are restarting, but it wasn't immediate, it took a while


----------



## LarryFlowers

Looks like the theory that CE was immune is false... Both my receivers just went.. time 1819Eastern


----------



## DaveBrz

Both HR20-100 units just rebooted here. Didn't have any other issues today.


----------



## kenn157

Both of my HR20-700's just rebooted by themselves and with latest CE


----------



## innovamage

Mine was working just fine, and the suddenly it rebooted. HR2-700 with the latest CE.


----------



## CindyJ

Ditto my HR20-700. 

cj


----------



## NCMAT

All 4 of my DVRs (2 HR20-100s, 1 HR20-700 & 1 HR21-700) rebooted at exactly 6:16PM EDT


----------



## DarekP

same here, all receivers rebooted on their own


----------



## ysiamrich

Mine just asked me for permission to download and it is has found New Software (0290). I don't CE but I see that was a CE release in the postings. It is still downloading.


----------



## jefirdjr

Both of my HR20-700's just rebooted also.


----------



## Rockermann

Reboot here too... after I had JUST manually rebooted.


----------



## funhouse69

My 2 HR-20-XXX's just rebooted, one of them was recording at the time. Coincidentally I am on the phone with a friend of mine from TX and his rebooted as well.

Here we go again


----------



## The Keymaster

Software update coming down.


----------



## scottcim

thumperr said:


> My Hr21-100 just rebooted on its own at 6:15pm est.


So did mine. My kid is going nuts because Blues Clues went off


----------



## sswheeler

I think the master reboot is in the stream. Watching the news and my HR-21 just rebooted.


----------



## Capmeister

LameLefty said:


> Yep, all three of my R/HR2x boxes are restarting now, even though they had no issues during the day.


Same here. I was recording something, too.


----------



## jeffreydj

Yeah, mine are all restarting. Nice ... They really have to figure out what they're doing wrong and correct it.


----------



## SParker

All of mine just rebooted.


----------



## innovamage

Seems to be a national reboot...


----------



## Steve615

Just got hit with reboots on all 3 HR20's at the same time here.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

wow - both of my HR20's rebooted at exactly the same time.


----------



## texasbrit

RAD said:


> Yep, just got hit with a reboot, dang mine were working just fine.


None of my DVRs had the problem but they have all just been reset also.


----------



## bmachia

My HR20-700 was fine. No problems at all, as a matter of fact, I was watching a recording of Hogans Heroes at exactly 6:15 PM EDST when it rebooted itself.

Why reboot if everything was working fine?


----------



## JLack33

Hey, Thanks a lot Directv for rebooting my box!!! I had already performed a RBR on my own. I wish you'd get you $#&% together.


----------



## pinchefrijolero

My HR20-700 just re-started automaitcally today @5:19 CST. This is getting old, every other week either it's restarting and/or RBR is needed to start up.

Maybe it's time to start looking at DISH for my service.


----------



## SFNSXguy

Both my HR20-700s just began rebooting.
It is 4:20PM Pacific.


----------



## obxterra

My HR200 - 100 and 700 both spontaneously rebooted at 18:15.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Rockermann said:


> Reboot here too... after I had JUST manually rebooted.


me too


----------



## tsciulli

ysiamrich said:


> Mine just asked my to download and it is has found New Software (0290). I don't CE but I see that was a CE release in the postings. It is still downloading.


I am getting the same message


----------



## tlrowley

Has anybody mentioned that their HR2x just rebooted? 'Cos mine did


----------



## BartmanLA

Mine just reset too!!! It was on and shut itself off then the only way to restore it was RBR! WHAT IS GOING ON! TWICE IN ONE DAY!!!!!!!


----------



## GutBomb

NCMAT said:


> All 4 of my DVRs (2 HR20-100s, 1 HR20-700 & 1 HR21-700) rebooted at exactly 6:16PM EDT


Mine did too. I think they must have just sent a reboot signal to all of them to try to resolve the freeze remotely.


----------



## 506PIR

HR20-100 locked up and restarted 3:19pm Pacific
Good thing I dont have anything scheduled to record


----------



## marksman

All three of mine just rebooted on their own within a few minutes of 5:20ish central time. Just like a few weeks ago.


----------



## diabolik

We got a DIRECTV DATA Download message asking to download now or later...I did nothing and it reset itself.


----------



## bdcottle

mine locked up earlier and just started to download x290.


----------



## Juppers

What kind of incompetents do they have running things over at DirecTV lately? To cause similar issues twice in just a few weeks time? Pathetic.


----------



## F1 Fan

I just forced 290 onto my hr21 and it promptly rebooted a second time as soon as it completed


----------



## cadet502

Well that was fun.

Both HR2X's at the same time. I was not having any problems.


----------



## doo4usc

I just got reset...3:20 local time.


----------



## jnelson1000

MY hr20 and hr21 were both locked up when I got home RBR started ithem back up after some fancy button punching. Watched TV for about 30 min. Just now both receivers are automaticly rebooting. Really wanted to see Crystal Caves. Oh well I guess it will be on again.


----------



## ktabel01

No freeze up, rebooted about five minutes ago. This is now twice they've done this in a couple weeks. Thanks


----------



## travelswiss

marksman said:


> All three of mine just rebooted on their own within a few minutes of 5:20ish central time. Just like a few weeks ago.


3:20 PST my HR20-700 rebooted.


----------



## Dave

Doing a Reboot on HR20-100 right now in Tucson, Az area.


----------



## EricRobins

OP here again. Both my HR20's just reset themselves.


----------



## squarej

Reboot right in the middle of chuck, normally I wouldn't care but I am on a time table and doesn't look like I will get to finish it before I have to leave...

jamie


----------



## jdspencer

Add my HR20-100 to the list of restarts at 6:15 EST.


----------



## cover

ktabel01 said:


> No freeze up, rebooted about five minutes ago. This is now twice they've done this in a couple weeks. Thanks


Ditto. At least they're rebooting well before prime time this time. Still miffed that they screwed up "Chuck" that was set to record last time.


----------



## BartmanLA

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHY THIS IS HAPPENING? IS THIS A BUG we'll have to live with or is it something they're trying to fix? HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## The Keymaster

Only my 700 got 290, my 2 100's just rebooted.


----------



## rob5819

Both HR20 and HR21 just rebooted. I had reset them myself an hour earlier and they were both working fine and I was in the middle of watching a show.


----------



## jeffreydj

JLack33 said:


> Hey, Thanks a lot Directv for rebooting my box!!! I had already performed a RBR on my own. I wish you'd get you $#&% together.


I agree. I had already rebooted mine when they froze. They should at least give me the option to abort the reboot, because I was in the middle of a movie. It's all rather annoying.


----------



## MX727

My HR-22 was working fine. Just rebooted by itself at 1715 CDT


----------



## LameLefty

Too bad the restart signal couldn't "ignore" those of us already running 0x290. Ah well.


----------



## mhudson78660

Same here I am getting a New Software found (0290) as well. I hope it comes back. I hope it comes back on. I would not want to be taking calls at CS today.


----------



## jonny4

all 3 of mine locked up again, no reboot. i had to manually reset them for the 2nd time today.


----------



## HIGHWAY

my hr20-700 reboted by it self at 6:16 p.m.


----------



## RAD

LarryFlowers said:


> Looks like the theory that CE was immune is false... Both my receivers just went.. time 1819Eastern


Or D* said to just reboot them all, didn't matter what code was being run.


----------



## Kadex

Got home and found HR20-700 locked up at about 5. Was getting the channel receiver tuned to but unresponsive, did a RBR. After it finished with the reboot, I watched a one hour recording from last night and right at the end credits it rebooted itself. It now just came back up from reboot.


----------



## mhayes70

All of my HR2x and R22 did an auto reset.


----------



## labatt79

Mine wouldn't turn on at 6:25pm local (West Michigan. Didn't reboot by itself as far as I can tell. Hit the red button and waiting. Wife is getting very pissed off with D*.


----------



## ddenson

Rebooted my HR20-100 when I got home and it just rebooted again on it's own at around 5:15


----------



## LameLefty

RAD said:


> Or D* said to just reboot them all, didn't matter what code was being run.


It's pretty obvious that's what's going on, given that most NR boxes seem to be downloading 0x0290 now.


----------



## Jhon69

MX727 said:


> My HR-22 was working fine. Just rebooted by itself at 1715 CDT


My R22-100 just did also.:eek2:


----------



## Inches

I had my TV on most of the day and all of the sudden the screen went blank & no sound. Was getting ready to grab the remote to see if the channel died and the HR20-700 rebooted.


----------



## ub1934

*At 6:15 my HR20-700 rebooted , any reason why ?
*


----------



## FHSPSU67

FHSPSU67 said:


> Two HR20-100's and one HR20-700.
> All OK here in East.
> [edit] All had locked up on Oct 6.


[2nd edit] All reset automatically (on their own) at about 6:15 PM E.T.


----------



## raott

I rebooted but did not get the update others received and am still on version 254


----------



## bobbin

All three of my hr20 just stopped playing and started rebooting. One had been unresponsive previously (about 4:30PM) and required a full restart. They appear to have been scheduled to do a reboot simultaneously. 

Another DTV "mechanical trouble"??? What if they've been hacked?


----------



## duck33

Got home from work and my HR20-100 was dead. Reset did the trick. Then at 5:16 (central time) Unit rebooted itself....

Everything seem to be working now..


----------



## PCHDTV

My HR-20 is back up and all recordings/settings look to have been retained. At least that is good news.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Rebooting now on HR20-700. Was frozen earlier today but RBR took care of that one.

I did notice this reboot went very quickly.


----------



## VeniceDre

All of my HR20s & HR22 rebooted about 5 minutes ago.


----------



## jlmza2350

Both of my HR 20-700 rebooted....

I have been a customer since 1994, but this is getting very tiresome!!

My HR 10 did not have this issue today, just like the last time.

Come on DirecTV get it together....


----------



## ysiamrich

ysiamrich said:


> Mine just asked me for permission to download and it is has found New Software (0290). I don't CE but I see that was a CE release in the postings. It is still downloading.


I am not usually chicken little but I hope this comment on the CE isn't true

'Reverting back to National will delete all recordings made with this version of code.'

Don't want to loose my recordings - I have 50% of a 1 TB drive full


----------



## idigg

My 2 HR21-700 rebooted at 5:16pm central, and both are getting 290 software update..


----------



## Dan B

Mine was frozen today, too. I rebooted it; then it rebooted itself when everyone's did also. No new software version that I noticed.


----------



## newsposter

newsposter said:


> ditto...but i'm waiting for it.......


ok just came back from a reboot..thankfully was just watching a recorded show

and maybe i havent watched a reboot in a while but it said weird things like 'a few more seconds' i dont remember seeing

also it started checking step 1 for the birds then blacked out and restarted that step again...


----------



## dennisj00

I was just getting ready to report no reboots and both HR20-700s took it around 6:15pm.

Everything looks normal after restart - so far.


----------



## RobertE

JLack33 said:


> Hey, Thanks a lot Directv for rebooting my box!!! I had already performed a RBR on my own. I wish you'd get you $#&% together.


They know you rebooted your box how?

If they didn't and you didn't, you'd be back here *****ing about missing recordings tonight.


----------



## Drewcipher

I was watching in 1 room with 2 hr20s, and my girlfriend was watching in another room, with 2 more HR20s. All 4 machines rebooted simultaneously. My HR21s(3 of them) are all in standby mode and none will respond to power on.


----------



## houskamp

bobbin said:


> Another DTV "mechanical trouble"??? What if they've been hacked?


think it was Dish network or cable :lol:


----------



## DesertFlyer

Neither my HR20-700 nor my HR21-100 locked up today, but they did reboot on their own at about 3:18pm. They were both in use at the time, so I found it rather strange.


----------



## Surveyor40

My HR20's & HR21's just rebooted.


----------



## ruthiesea

idigg said:


> My 2 HR21-700 rebooted at 5:16pm central, and both are getting 290 software update..


I don't know about software upgrade, but my HR22-100 did a reboot at 6:16 eastern.


----------



## jeffreydj

RobertE said:


> They know you rebooted your box how?
> 
> If they didn't and you didn't, you'd be back here *****ing about missing recordings tonight.


Well, I think the *right* thing to do is to warn us and let us delay or abort. I was at the end of a movie ... :sure:


----------



## RobertE

bobbin said:


> All three of my hr20 just stopped playing and started rebooting. One had been unresponsive previously (about 4:30PM) and required a full restart. They appear to have been scheduled to do a reboot simultaneously.
> 
> Another DTV "mechanical trouble"??? What if they've been hacked?


Yep, someone sent them up the bomb.

When they reboot all they will display is

All your DVRs are belong to us.

 :hurah:


----------



## SilvrDrgn

Oh, joy! My HR20-100 just rebooted itself again about 10 minutes ago (about 5:20 PM Central Time)! No human intervention. Thanks for nothing, D*TV!!


----------



## spoonman

All my HR-20x's rebooted


----------



## Shades94

My HR20-700 was locked up when I got home. The record light was on at the time also. RBR fixed the problem. I would guess it locked up between 1pm and 2pm, because I had a 1 hour recording start at 1pm and it was still going when I did the RBR. The recording ended being over 5 hours long.


----------



## Tig

Surveyor40 said:


> My HR20's & HR21's just rebooted.


Ditto to this. My HR21 was unresponsive and I had to unplug to reboot. Then it reset itself around 5:15 p.m. CST.


----------



## jessshaun

Mine was never frozen at all today. All was well. I remembered about the prior problems and checked here when it reboot this evening right before the weather.

This is getting tiring!


----------



## tnedator

My HR21-100 downloaded 290 after the DirecTV incuded reboot (I had done an RBR earlier in the day).

Isn't 290 a CE software version?


----------



## eshark

I had my hd-dvr magically reboot around 6:15pm EST and after the reboot the guide is painfully slow to navigate...it's always been a little slow compared to my non-dvr hd box, but now it's even worse...any suggestions?


----------



## poppo

jlmza2350 said:


> Both of my HR 20-700 rebooted....
> 
> I have been a customer since 1994, but this is getting very tiresome!!
> 
> My HR 10 did not have this issue today, just like the last time.
> 
> Come on DirecTV get it together....


Oh my! 2 intentional reboots in 14 years


----------



## LameLefty

tnedator said:


> My HR21-100 downloaded 290 after the DirecTV incuded reboot (I had done an RBR earlier in the day).
> 
> Isn't 290 a CE software version?


Apparently, it is being pushed national to at least some boxes. Why? Who knows.


----------



## jorossian

My HR20-700 rebooted at 6:15 Eastern time as well. I just got back from work, but I was in the middle of watching a Champions League game on ESPN Deportes as it happened so I don't think I had any lockups during the day.

Looks like a definite national "nuclear option reboot" on DirecTV's part. Something's up. I just hope that now that Tivo and DTV have recently entered into this well publicized deal we can all look forward to the next "flagship" HD-DVR being a TIVO unit. Don't get me wrong, my HR-20 - overall - has been quite good after the initial hiccups when it first came out and I definitely like it better than the cable or Dish DVR's, but I never fell in love with the GUI like I did with the old DirecTivo units back in the SD days.


----------



## David MacLeod

tnedator said:


> My HR21-100 downloaded 290 after the DirecTV incuded reboot (I had done an RBR earlier in the day).
> 
> Isn't 290 a CE software version?


not if you got it.


----------



## labatt79

Also still on 0254


----------



## davring

Both of my HR20-700's rebooted but no new software.


----------



## Pinion413

eshark said:


> I had my hd-dvr magically reboot around 6:15pm EST and after the reboot the guide is painfully slow to navigate...it's always been a little slow compared to my non-dvr hd box, but now it's even worse...any suggestions?


It's going to be a little sluggish while it's re-building itself.


----------



## spidey

both DVRs rebooted at 6;15 ish PM H21 no problem to report


----------



## LameLefty

eshark said:


> I had my hd-dvr magically reboot around 6:15pm EST and after the reboot the guide is painfully slow to navigate...it's always been a little slow compared to my non-dvr hd box, but now it's even worse...any suggestions?


Wait. The scheduler and various other housekeeping processes run after most reboots and can slow things down for a time.


----------



## PolishPoet

Mine rebooted but no 290 on it. Still has 28a


----------



## WERA689

No new software for me, either. Was on CE0290 prior to the reboot, and am still on 0290 after.

I DID lose the "report" option from the misc options menu. I re-ran the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search, but it did not restore the function!


----------



## duck33

What the heck happend to my OTA channels?? 

I get the message Service not active. Call Customer Service (750). All the other channels are working..


----------



## shedberg

Both of my HR20s rebooted with no new software.


----------



## yuppers519

My hr20-700 just rebooted all by itself


----------



## Burb

I have rebooted twice and I still can't change channels with the up and down button. Only way to change is using the number pad. I have 2 remotes and both do the same. Everything else seems to work.
Ken


----------



## psweig

Oh, how nice it would be to have some warning ......


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


----------



## PolishPoet

duck33 said:


> What the heck happend to my OTA channels??
> 
> I get the message Service not active. Call Customer Service (750). All the other channels are working..


Same here. I had to do the sta etup over again


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

529 folks in this thread right now!


----------



## SteveHas

My newest HR20 was on when I got home (6:30 PM Eastern) but was fine, no lock up, now upgrade either
the older one was on and locked RBR seems to have fixed it
Was there an update today that bombed?


----------



## mightythor88

davring said:


> Both of my HR20-700's rebooted but no new software.


same here tween 3pm-330pm pacific. hr20 & hr21 both rebooted on their own.

x290


----------



## SteveHas

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


not in Boston, or at least my house its not


----------



## raott

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


Not to everyone. My reboot did not download 0x290 and is still on 0x254.


----------



## spoonman

psweig said:


> Oh, how nice it would be to have some warning ......


This how they get our attention


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

I was watching live TV but had paused and was about 10 min. behind real time.

Spontaneous black screen and reboot. Now I get a 771 error on several channels, including CNBCHD. Also 771 on these channels on another HR20. Don't know if the second HR20 rebooted or not.


----------



## Vanka74

Once again...they froze up. I had to restart both. Then, about 20 minutes ago, it restarted again by itself. But, when I went to watch a recorded HD show, it comes up grey. Now, this has happened before and after a restart and repeated tries, it finally would come up.

""IMPORTANT""" Based on a few experiences of mine, if a show comes up grey, all hope isn't lost. I still don't know what triggers it or finally gets it going, but just know that the show just might be there. I've had this happen twice...so far, I can't get it to play that show yet...just comes up grey but allows me to fast foward...but no image.


----------



## marty45714

Both HR20-700's rebooted at 18:16 EDT. I am runing 0x290 CE.


----------



## duck33

PolishPoet said:


> Same here. I had to do the sta etup over again


Not cool. Hopefully I won't have to re-do the setup for all 5 of my units..


----------



## dwrats_56

My HR20-100 and HR21-700 both rebooted. I didn't check the H20-600.


----------



## ysiamrich

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


That's cool. Version 0290 finished downloading for me and everything appears fine so far. I can access my recordings, Prioritizer, To Do List seems fine.


----------



## jeffreydj

My HR20-700 just went to 771 for a good 3 minutes and came back. The others were fine.


----------



## jorossian

Why close the other thread?

Not everyone is getting the new release.

After the forced reboot by direcTV at 6:15 Eastern time, my reciever is still at 0x254.

This thread should only be for folks who had their boxes forcefully rebooted to the new national beta release.


----------



## bwaldron

raott said:


> Not to everyone. My reboot did not download 0x290 and is still on 0x254.


Same here (no 290) on the non-CE machine here that just finished its restart.


----------



## demonstimpy

Super job DirecTV.
Why not just push put updates on a Saturday or Sunday and knock out the football?
Might as well right?



marty45714 said:


> Both HR20-700's rebooted at 18:16 EDT. I am runing 0x290 CE.


----------



## NorfolkBruh

No new software download... same National Release (downloaded 7/23).


Norfolkbruh


----------



## DaveC56

All four of my HD DVR+ rebooted at 6:15 EDST. I've check the software on each HD DVR and none of them have the new firmware.

(2) HR20-700: 0x254
HR21-100/AM21: 0x255
HR21-100: 0x255

Dave


----------



## jeffreydj

And FYI-none of mine have the new release.


----------



## ttodd1

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


not to mine - rebooted while watching a movie (thought my A/V receiver died :eek2: )

Still have the old software...


----------



## SteveHas

raott said:


> Not to everyone. My reboot did not download 0x290 and is still on 0x254.


+1 (actually 2 - 2 HR20'ws here)


----------



## Dr_J

IT'S HAPPENED AGAIN!!! I come home to find all my blue lights on, a scheduled recording screwup up and not on, and my To Do list gutted. Just like a few weeks ago.


----------



## Inches

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


?? According to RH its not in the stream.


----------



## hasan

LameLefty said:


> Apparently, it is being pushed national to at least some boxes. Why? Who knows.


None of my boxes got upgraded software, but all rebooted at about 5:17 p.m. central. HR20-700, HR20-100, HR21-200/AM21

The HR20-700 had to be RBR after the auto-reboot (it was hung for about 25 minutes after the auto-reboot). It has resumed normal operation.

So...I wasn't selected for the push. I'll be interested to see why the forced reboot was done.


----------



## jsiebold

Lancaster, PA, same here with my HR20-700 at 6:16 PM, automatically shutdown and restarted on it's own  ........how do you find out what software you currently have, by the way?


----------



## Xstation

Doug Bortt said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been made available for download today at around 3:30pm PT
> 
> We'll have the release notes available shortly ..


Does this mean a new CE cycle for this Friday?


----------



## luckydob

RBR and nothing...nothing works. This my friends is why I kept my HR10-250. HR20-100 is nothing but junk. JUNK. Once I can see, two times is just plain bad. I don't know what is causing it, but it's not right. Bad programming, bad HW, bad engineering. Whatever it is, it's high time they get their act together on their own units. If I was D* I would be embarrassed and ashamed at this 2nd round of freeze ups. I have come to expect more from D* from their past performances, but now it's like I'm dealing with a DVR that was designed by Packard Bell...it performs like it was made in 1989 as well recently.


----------



## hasan

jsiebold said:


> Lancaster, PA, same here with my HR20-700 at 6:16 PM, automatically shutdown and restarted on it's own  ........how do you find out what software you currently have, by the way?


Menu > Parental, Favorites & Setup > System Setup > Info & Setup


----------



## Richard

Guide related again? only have 1 item in Todo list, just an hour ago I had 28.


----------



## jhart05

I have two R-22's.

Just got home from work and neither one would turn on.

I see now that they are both running thru the reset process.


----------



## demonstimpy

Can't argue with that.



luckydob said:


> RBR and nothing...nothing works. This my friends is why I kept my HR10-250. HR20-100 is nothing but junk. JUNK. Once I can see, two times is just plain bad. I don't know what is causing it, but it's not right. Bad programming, bad HW, bad engineering. Whatever it is, it's high time they get their act together on their own units. If I was D* I would be embarrassed and ashamed at this 2nd round of freeze ups. I have come to expect more from D* from their past performances, but now it's like I'm dealing with a DVR that was designed by Packard Bell...it performs like it was made in 1989 as well recently.


----------



## bjflynn04

Well I went into town for a couple of things and come home to find my HR20-100, HR21-100, and 2 R22-100s all restarting.


----------



## keith_benedict

Given the utter incompetence of the Directv programmers it's not hard to believe "bad guide data" would cause the device to completely lock up. However, it *should* be hard to believe. The idea that data could trash a device is beyond ridiculous.

Does the same guide data go to the Direct TV devices? If so, mine (which happens to be my backup to my HR20-700) is humming along just fine. No reboot required.


----------



## jackdinla

same thing in Los Angeles. I had to reset my HR21-200 twice today when it locked up. Then between 3:00-3:330PST it sudeenly re-booted itself..but I still have 0x255 version


----------



## sanborn13

My primary HR20 rebooted and I assume the secondary one did as well but I was not watching it at the time.


----------



## ysiamrich

My HR21-700 had the 0290 forced to it. This is my main TV and all seems fine since the update. 
My HR21-200 is still on version 0255. I wasn't watching that one but it seems to be working fine.


----------



## TMullenJr

Started another thread as I didn't see this one.

Out of the blue, both of my HR-20's restarted tonight at 6:15. One of the boxes was recording, the other was paused on a recorded show. I left the room to work on dinner and when I came back they were both in the process of restarting.

They did not download a new version. Both are on CE 0x28a since 10/11.


----------



## jhart05

I have two R-22's.

Just got home and neither one would turn on.

I see now they are both running thru the reset process.


----------



## Indiana627

Both of my HR21s rebooted at 6:15. Both were already on 0x290. Not sure if either of them were locked up or not as neither had been on since this morning. Got up from dinner and noticed the family room HR21 was all light up, then found the same thing with the bedroom HR21. All appears fine. Still have 0x290.


----------



## gene1138

Wow same thing happened to me. HR20-700 running CE 290


----------



## Dr_J

I do NOT have the upgraded software. Just another spontaneous crapout and reboot. THANK GOD I used the DirecTiVo for a backup recording today.


----------



## Christopher Gould

hr21-200 x255 and hr21-100 x256

can someone remind me why we pay a dvr service fee?


----------



## zmclean

Rebooted once no update rebooted again and forced update x290


----------



## Ken S

I'd love to hear the explanations for this. Second major lockup in a couple of weeks and now they're spooling out a new release just before prime time in the East. What next...they'll find out the NR is buggy and have to pull it back...oops already did that this year.

I know, I know this is baby steps towards MRV.


----------



## TimGoodwin

luckydob said:


> RBR and nothing...nothing works. This my friends is why I kept my HR10-250. HR20-100 is nothing but junk. JUNK. Once I can see, two times is just plain bad. I don't know what is causing it, but it's not right. Bad programming, bad HW, bad engineering. Whatever it is, it's high time they get their act together on their own units. If I was D* I would be embarrassed and ashamed at this 2nd round of freeze ups. I have come to expect more from D* from their past performances, but now it's like I'm dealing with a DVR that was designed by Packard Bell...it performs like it was made in 1989 as well recently.


Give me a break. One reboot and lets all go back to the HR10-250. Yeah because that receiver never ever rebooted!


----------



## onan38

HR21-100 also rebooted noticed a screen with lines across it with all kinds of scattered colors that i haven't noticed before.


----------



## luckydob

Christopher Gould said:


> hr21-200 x255 and hr21-100 x256
> 
> can someone remind me why we pay a dvr service fee?


Yes...it's a revenue stream...plain and simple.


----------



## raott

TimGoodwin said:


> Give me a break. One reboot and lets all go back to the HR10-250. Yeah because that receiver never ever rebooted!


Uh, there was a reboot last week as well.


----------



## Davenlr

Couple Tips for non-CE'ers with problems...

Anyone who has a box that didn't come back up...remove the power cord for10 minutes on all receivers and plug back in one at a time.. It should work.

If you get a 750 error on locals, rerun OTA antenna setup.

If you only have one channel in the guide, change favorites to "ALL I Receive" until you can recreate your favorites list.

Wait 30 mins for Todo list to show all tonights shows. It will be slow the first hour or so.


----------



## jhsanchez

Rebooted at 3:16PM Arizona time. If DirecTV needs to reboot all the DVRs out there how about doing it in the middle of the night. I was recording a show and the reboot caused a 10 minute hole in the middle. Thanks for nothing guys.


----------



## PolishPoet

Have 290 on both units and Network Services fail on both my hr20-100 & hr20-700. First time this has happened


----------



## duck33

As of 5:50 (central) still running 0x254 on HR20-100. 

Do we know why some people are getting the new software and some are not?


----------



## luckydob

TimGoodwin said:


> Give me a break. One reboot and lets all go back to the HR10-250. Yeah because that receiver never ever rebooted!


 It's not one reboot...it's MULTIPLE over the last 2 years. Compared to HR10-250 it's 1 reboot VS. 35 reboots. You pick which you want....It's also 2 lockups over the last couple of weeks that I NEVER, repeat NEVER had on the old HR10-250. So from a reliability standpoint, I will take slow over not functioning every day of the week.


----------



## BAKJO

All Three Of My Hr20-700's Restarted At 5:15 Cdt. All three 700's operating normal after auto re-boots.


----------



## yuppers519

Unable to start network services Error(450) is what i'm getting now after forced reboot from D*. Have to turn those blinding blue lights on the front panel off AGAIN. Everything works though (so far).


----------



## Ken S

RobertE said:


> They know you rebooted your box how?
> 
> If they didn't and you didn't, you'd be back here *****ing about missing recordings tonight.


Actually, they do know about every reboot. It's one of the items in the data stream sent over the network/phone. It's also one of their yardsticks for determining stability of a given release.

I don't think they had the time to capture all that data and only send reboots to the receivers that hadn't been rebooted though. They've got enough troubles.


----------



## Dolly

My lights are on and have been. Some people say the TV will come on after the reset is finished. My TVs were both off when the reset started.
Now I don't know whether to turn them on or not  And everyone is correct problems like this are bad for D* and us


----------



## Sirshagg

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


I take it 0x290 is not what is causing the problem?


----------



## SFNSXguy

Christopher Gould said:


> hr21-200 x255 and hr21-100 x256
> 
> can someone remind me why we pay a dvr service fee?


Beats the you-know-what outta me.

I rebooted one of my HR20-700s and tried to force x290 --- got x254 again???


----------



## Jestr40

WOW, its amazing how the SMALLEST of things will set some people off. Must be hard times for those folks.


----------



## RunnerFL

duck33 said:


> Do we know why some people are getting the new software and some are not?


Natural selection?


----------



## RoberMR

My Hr20-100 has the problem. When I turned the TV on this afternoon it was playing the channel it was tuned to from before, but I couldn't do anything with it. No response to remote or front panel buttons. Seems like hte same issue as before. BUT, I did notice a difference. When I went near it to do the RBR, I noticed that the disk drive sounded like it was thrashing - constant rattling of the head. It might have done the same thing the last time but I didn't listen that closely then. 

I did the RBR and is now rebooting.

Didn't lose any recorded stuff. It looks like it's rebuilding the to do list.

Rob


----------



## Smuuth

All 4 of my DVRs (2 HR20-700s, 1 HR20-100, and 1 HR21-700) rebooted spontaneously at approximately 4:15 MDT. I was already running 0x0290 on all of them.


----------



## luckydob

RunnerFL said:


> Natural selection?


+1


----------



## RunnerFL

Jestr40 said:


> WOW, its amazing how the SMALLEST of things will set some people off. Must be hard times for those folks.


I was just thinking the very same thing.

And I thought I was a stressed out person. :lol:


----------



## Doug Brott

ttodd1 said:


> not to mine - rebooted while watching a movie (thought my A/V receiver died :eek2: )
> 
> Still have the old software...


Thanks for the note .. I guess not every receiver/person is getting the update then


----------



## Inches

RunnerFL said:


> Natural selection?


:lol: :lol:


----------



## gpg

All 3 of mine rebooted at 6:15 edt and I was already running 0x0290.


----------



## luckydob

RunnerFL said:


> I was just thinking the very same thing.
> 
> And I thought I was a stressed out person. :lol:


except that I pay for this and expect it to work...if it doesn't, well I guess I should just bend over and take it?

I understand it's just TV, but at the same time if no one complained, why would D* have any reason to resolve the issue...even though it appears that they haven't. :nono2:


----------



## yuppers519

So How's your ESPN U HD coming in? Good i hope. You must have Time Warner.


Jestr40 said:


> WOW, its amazing how the SMALLEST of things will set some people off. Must be hard times for those folks.


----------



## RunnerFL

gpg said:


> All 3 of mine rebooted at 6:15 edt and I was already running 0x0290.


Everyone was rebooted regardless of what software version they were running.

However it appears that those of us with 0x290 did not experience the lockup earlier. This is most likely why they are pushing out 0x290 right now, to stop the lockups.


----------



## SteinyD

Doug -

Do we know what the release version number is? I presume it won't be 0X290? How will those of running 0x290 know if we get the national release?

Is the national release of 0x290 in the 'cloud'? Can we force the update in the usual way?

And, why would they push stuff like this during prime time hours without the client having a choice of accepting a reset? The question is asked for all the obvious reasons of programming and recording schedules. I would think some prior notice of what is coming might be good ... or, click 'ok' if you want to continue. My two cents 

Thanks
David



Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. It appears that 0x290 has been fast tracked and is downloading now ..


----------



## Ken S

luckydob said:


> It's not one reboot...it's MULTIPLE over the last 2 years. Compared to HR10-250 it's 1 reboot VS. 35 reboots. You pick which you want....It's also 2 lockups over the last couple of weeks that I NEVER, repeat NEVER had on the old HR10-250. So from a reliability standpoint, I will take slow over not functioning every day of the week.


Hey...There is a Tivo option coming, but it's a year away. So, to remain a HD DirecTV customer there is no choice other than the HR2x. For now we can only hope that the HR2x team will get things together and provide a higher degree of reliability. Chase Carey is talking about improving reliability in his presentations...so these foul-ups are being noticed. I can't imagine any development group having his many issues and not having significant changes made.

So, the choices are obvious...

1. Cancel DirecTV and get another service or do without
2. Pickup the programing we miss on the internet or DVD
3. Watch the "show" here.


----------



## phox_mulder

HR21-700 on 0x255 since 7/22 at 12:43am.

Non responsive when I got home at 4:30pm MDT.

RBR didn't do anything.
RBR again, nothing.
Was getting ready to pull the plug and it rebooted on it's own.

Another HR21-100 rebooted on it's own just before I got home, around 4:15pm.
Software version 0x255 since 7/21 4:01pm.

Since neither have new software, does that mean they'll both reboot themselves sometime today?


phox


----------



## RunnerFL

luckydob said:


> except that I pay for this and expect it to work...if it doesn't, well I guess I should just bend over and take it?


It's just a reboot... Most are acting as if it's the end of the world.



luckydob said:


> I understand it's just TV, but at the same time if no one complained, why would D* have any reason to resolve the issue...even though it appears that they haven't. :nono2:


They are resolving it by pushing out 0x290.


----------



## davring

RunnerFL said:


> It's just a reboot... Most are acting as if it's the end of the world.
> 
> They are resolving it by pushing out 0x290.


After the reboot, no new software here.


----------



## RunnerFL

SteinyD said:


> Do we know what the release version number is? I presume it won't be 0X290? How will those of running 0x290 know if we get the national release?


Since 0x290 is the NR that means everyone who got 0x290 via CE is already at the NR.


----------



## yuppers519

I was recording something during reboot so i called directv and now have a credit on my bill because of it.


----------



## vachief

Ken S said:


> Hey...There is a Tivo option coming, but it's a year away. So, to remain a HD DirecTV customer there is no choice other than the HR2x. For now we can only hope that the HR2x team will get things together and provide a higher degree of reliability. Chase Carey is talking about improving reliability in his presentations...so these foul-ups are being noticed. I can't imagine any development group having his many issues and not having significant changes made.


The TiVO version can't come fast enough! The HR2x issues are getting annoying!


----------



## Sirshagg

RunnerFL said:


> It's just a reboot... Most are acting as if it's the end of the world.


No DVR = no TV
NO TV = spend time with family

to some people that is the end of the world. :lol:


----------



## keith_benedict

Jestr40 said:


> WOW, its amazing how the SMALLEST of things will set some people off. Must be hard times for those folks.


It's not the single event, it's the pattern. Serious incompetence is really hard to handle. I had to reboot my HR20 by unplugging the power; which is exactly what I had to do last time. Beyond that I've had black screen recordings (which appears to be caused by deleting a recording while something else is already recording).

I count on this device to record for me. If it's out to lunch because of "bad guide data" or whatever, then I really can't count on it, can I? Luckily I've been home to do the power cycle. If not, I'd just have a bunch of missed recordings. Many people travel for a living. What do you think they'll come home to? Think they'll come home to their recordings? Probably not if their box needed a complete power cycle, just as mine did.


----------



## Ken S

RunnerFL said:


> It's just a reboot... Most are acting as if it's the end of the world.
> 
> They are resolving it by pushing out 0x290.


It wasn't just a reboot...they locked up a great many machines. Unless/until the person is able to manually restart them those machines are out of service.


----------



## RunnerFL

davring said:


> After the reboot, no new software here.


If you check out Doug's site you'll see that it's not in the stream for all of the HR2X's just yet.

Looks like so far it's only out for the HR21-100 and HR21-200.

http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


----------



## RunnerFL

Sirshagg said:


> No DVR = no TV
> NO TV = spend time with family
> 
> to some people that is the end of the world. :lol:


:lol: ok, you got me there. But it's only temporary.


----------



## R0am3r

gpg said:


> All 3 of mine rebooted at 6:15 edt and I was already running 0x0290.


My HR22-100 rebooted at the same time.


----------



## boomchip

Well seeing "Black Monday" a few weeks ago, I wasn't surprised when the HR21-200 would not start up. Seeing a headline about freezing issues was a second relief point.

Power button on remote or directly on unit would not turn the system on. However, the RBR was successful..... and I was able to power on after that. Weird seeing as most of the folks here are saying that the picture acctually locked up - in my case the unit wouldn't power on. Oh well it's on now, but I was more than ready to pick up the phone!


----------



## SteinyD

Is that true as communicated by Doug or was 0x290 a release candidate?



RunnerFL said:


> Since 0x290 is the NR that means everyone who got 0x290 via CE is already at the NR.


----------



## rahlquist

R0am3r said:


> My HR22-100 rebooted at the same time.


ME too


----------



## Just Ask

Just had HR21- 100 and HR20-100 Rebooted on their own 20 mins ago. Still on 0x255. 

Also had R15 go through forced guided set up again earlier this afternoon. Did a RBR instead and it seemed to be OK after that.

All three units seem to be fine now.


----------



## RocketRakoon

I have two HR21s here, both spontaneously rebooted at about 6:15pm EDT. No apparent reason. We were watching one as it was taping the news when it rebooted. I assume it's another national level glitch.

Rocketman


----------



## RunnerFL

Ken S said:


> It wasn't just a reboot...they locked up a great many machines. Unless/until the person is able to manually restart them those machines are out of service.


And the reboot was sent to unlock the machines...

And now 0x290 is being sent so that the boxes won't lockup in the future...

Why can't some people understand that?

Everyone repeat after me...

"It's only TV, my life will go on.... It's only TV, my life will go on"


----------



## jefbal99

my HR20-100 locked up too


----------



## RunnerFL

SteinyD said:


> Is that true as communicated by Doug or was 0x290 a release candidate?


0x290 is 0x290 whether it is downloaded via CE or is NR. If they changed something between the last CE [0x290] and this NR [0x290] then it would at the very least be 0x291.


----------



## zimm7778

I came home today and my HD DVR didn't work, had to unplug it and plug it back in and it went through the whole reboot process. Then at around 6:15 it rebooted for no reason. Now, I am in the Eastern time zone, it is 7:07pm and my DVR is reading 6:07...and when I checked the system settings it was set to Eastern. So....I guess I get a week of the wrong time.


----------



## HaRrrgh20!

HaRrrgh20! said:


> I was watching live TV but had paused and was about 10 min. behind real time.
> 
> Spontaneous black screen and reboot. Now I get a 771 error on several channels, including CNBCHD. Also 771 on these channels on another HR20. Don't know if the second HR20 rebooted or not.


I now realize that the 771 errors are only on the HR20s that are attached to the cascaded WB68. I'm restarting all 3 now...

Looks OK after the restart.


----------



## davring

RunnerFL said:


> If you check out Doug's site you'll see that it's not in the stream for all of the HR2X's just yet.
> 
> Looks like so far it's only out for the HR21-100 and HR21-200.
> 
> http://www.redh.com/dtv/index.php?r=HR


Thanks for the link.


----------



## mhudson78660

One of my two boxes got the software update. Is there a way to force the other unit to download the new software?


----------



## PolishPoet

yuppers519 said:


> Unable to start network services Error(450) is what i'm getting now after forced reboot from D*. Have to turn those blinding blue lights on the front panel off AGAIN. Everything works though (so far).


I'm getting a 452 error.


----------



## puffnstuff

zimm7778 said:


> I came home today and my HD DVR didn't work, had to unplug it and plug it back in and it went through the whole reboot process. Then at around 6:15 it rebooted for no reason. Now, I am in the Eastern time zone, it is 7:07pm and my DVR is reading 6:07...and when I checked the system settings it was set to Eastern. So....I guess I get a week of the wrong time.


Try rebooting it again it usally works .


----------



## rahlquist

RunnerFL said:


> "It's only TV, my life will go on.... It's only TV, my life will go on"


Now now runner we have all been guilty of that


----------



## Charles Munroe

My HR22 and HR20-100 locked up while recording the
Soap the Young and the Restless. The recording did not
stop at 1 hour but continued for an additional 2 and 1/2 hours
until I rebooted both DVR's - when I came home and discovered
the problem.


----------



## Doug Brott

zimm7778 said:


> I came home today and my HD DVR didn't work, had to unplug it and plug it back in and it went through the whole reboot process. Then at around 6:15 it rebooted for no reason. Now, I am in the Eastern time zone, it is 7:07pm and my DVR is reading 6:07...and when I checked the system settings it was set to Eastern. So....I guess I get a week of the wrong time.


I would suggest that you go into the clock .. toggle the time zone to something else, then put it back to where it's supposed to be .. then restart once more.

This should put your clock back on track.


----------



## Just Ask

It is only TV my life will go on, It is only TV my life will go on....It is....That is not working.....LOL


----------



## RunnerFL

davring said:


> Thanks for the link.


You're welcome. You can even create an account and have it email you if the version in the stream changes.

Doug has gone to great lengths to provide us with that information.

Thanks again Doug!


----------



## RunnerFL

rahlquist said:


> Now now runner we have all been guilty of that


apples to oranges...


----------



## RAD

onan38 said:


> HR21-100 also rebooted noticed a screen with lines across it with all kinds of scattered colors that i haven't noticed before.


That could be part of the handshaking between the HR21 and your TV to find out if it can do 1080p resolution, which is new for this release.


----------



## Doug Brott

mhudson78660 said:


> One of my two boxes got the software update. Is there a way to force the other unit to download the new software?


No, but when the update is ready for your receiver, it will download and install automatically.


----------



## seern

I was watching NBC Nightly off the hd and the unit stopped responding to the remote. The playback continued until I turned off the TV to check to see if the remote was working. When I turned it back on there was no signal from my HR21-700. just did another rbr and will be real curious to see if 290 shows up.


----------



## mhudson78660

Doug Brott said:


> No, but when the update is ready for your receiver, it will download and install automatically.


Cool thanks.


----------



## Just Ask

Doug Brott said:


> No, but when the update is ready for your receiver, it will download and install automatically.


Then I will go back to what I was doing and patiently await 0x290...good night all....


----------



## mhudson78660

How long does it take for the to do list to be updated after the software reboot?


----------



## boomchip

I have the HR21-200 and I have not gotten this new update by the way.... is the update to resolve lockup issues or is it to provide functionality with the new DirecTV2PC program?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Both mine a 20-700 and a 21-100 rebooted at 6:15 eastern time. Both are on NR and neither was locked up. my 4 year old was watching a recording of how it's made and I was recording PTI at the time.

If they are going to do forced reboots they should add some logic to prevent it from rebooting when the box is active. This is not acceptable service.


----------



## jsiebold

hasan said:


> Menu > Parental, Favorites & Setup > System Setup > Info & Setup


I still have 0254 then.....oh well....thanks anyway, I really appreciate it!


----------



## jlmza2350

poppo said:


> Oh my! 2 intentional reboots in 14 years


Hey Poppo

Maybe you should find out a little more information before you start defending your precious Directv...

I could add 25 other issues I have had with Directv, but this thread is about a specific issue. You have no idea what you are talking about.....


----------



## bltx1

{Many people travel for a living. What do you think they'll come home to? }

This is exactly what happened to me last week and I missed two nights of programming as the HR21 was frozen on the screen saver. This is absolutely ridiculous. Maybe Directv will send me another DVR for free and between both of them, maybe I'll get the programming I am paying for...wait, what if they both lock up at the same time! Hurry up Tivo! It's going to be a long year.


----------



## faspina

I have it on HR21 and HR20.. I am in Birmingham


----------



## Maniacal1

Neither my HR20 or my HR21 received new software when they rebooted spontaneously at 6:16 Eastern. Just for kicks, I restarted each receiver with the 02468 code. Both receivers "found new software". The HR21 received 0290, but the new software that the HR20 found was 0254.


----------



## steff3

PolishPoet said:


> I'm getting a 452 error.


Same here. About 3:30 PST all three of our boxes rebooted, they were not lock up but they did receive the reboot and after, all three receive this same error 452 on connecting to network services, Internet connected fine tho.


----------



## narrod

All three of my HR20-700s rebooted today and still have the 254 release.


----------



## Tig

Just got an on-screen message that software was going to be d/l. (6:26p.m. CST)


----------



## RunnerFL

I just got an email notification from Doug's site saying 0x290 is now streaming for the HR21-700 also, along with the HR21-200 [HR21-Pro] and HR21-100 reported earlier.

It looks like if you have an HR21 you can now force the download if you want.


----------



## zimm7778

Tig said:


> Just got an on-screen message that software was going to be d/l. (6:26p.m. CST)


same here. It's downloading now.


----------



## yuppers519

mine was error 450 now it is 452



steff3 said:


> Same here. About 3:30 PST all three of our boxes rebooted, they were not lock up but they did receive the reboot and after, all three receive this same error 452 on connecting to network services, Internet connected fine tho.


----------



## jdspencer

Just got the download notice. I chose to download later.
My HR20-100 is still on 254, from the restart at 6:15 EST.


----------



## tnedator

Earlier, during the forced reboot, an hour or so ago, my HR21 downloaded 290.

Now, while watching the HR20-100, I received a message about needing to download data, download now or later. When I chose download now, it rebooted and started the 0290 download.

I'm going to check my HR20-700 and other HR21 now.


----------



## IMBoguss

Mine just started getting 290 @ 5.26 MST.


----------



## seern

What do you need to do to rerstart with the 04628 code?


----------



## yuppers519

hr20-700 also



RunnerFL said:


> I just got an email notification from Doug's site saying 0x290 is now streaming for the HR21-700 also, along with the HR21-200 [HR21-Pro] and HR21-100 reported earlier.
> 
> It looks like if you have an HR21 you can now force the download if you want.


----------



## weaver6

I was watching the news on the hr20-100 when it locked up, no audio or video, at 6:15 PM Eastern.. I did an RBR, and it came up ok. I checked the HR21-100 later, and it had rebooted, and seems fine. I am already on 0290 on both receivers.


----------



## ddenson

Just got the download notice, downloading now.


----------



## yuppers519

02468



seern said:


> What do you need to do to rerstart with the 04628 code?


----------



## photostudent

HR21 locked up. I noticed yesterday that I had no guide data past today. I reset twice but it has just gone out again.


----------



## RunnerFL

seern said:


> What do you need to do to rerstart with the 04628 code?


It's 02468 and you just do a menu reset and enter 02468 when you see the first blue screen.


----------



## Bob Coxner

LameLefty said:


> It's pretty obvious that's what's going on, given that most NR boxes seem to be downloading 0x0290 now.


I'm NR and mine got 0x254.


----------



## SoCool

Could be tied into the Dow Jones avg. Both my 700's rebooted.


----------



## RunnerFL

yuppers519 said:


> hr20-700 also


Correct...

It appears as though Doug's site can't update as fast as it's coming out. :lol:


----------



## DaveBrz

Was about to post no new software but at 7:26 got a message that new software was ready on both HR20-100's


----------



## LDLemu4U

It is already..........4:30 Pacific and my 3 DVRs (2 HR20 + 1 HR21) are still locked up. Pitiful service.....they should at least provide advance notice for this software updates. Funny thing, the amber light in front of the DVRs are not even lighted up to indicate that it is downloading something.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

As of 6:25 PM Central Time, my HR20-100 is now downloading the version 290 software.

A popup came up on my screen asking to download now or download later. I chose now. It stopped everything and the screen went black for a bit. Then it came back with a very crude looking download screen, and it's doing that right now. Up to about 74% as I type this. Going kinda slow. Obviously downloading over the satellite. These boxes have a network connection. Why the heck don't they use that and the Internet for the update?!?!


----------



## leesweet

Ditto: both my 20's and the 21, all started, rebooted around 6:15 ET. All are still on the same rev they started on.

I just restarted one, and am downloading 290 using 02468... just reset it from the menu.


----------



## RunnerFL

LDLemu4U said:


> It is already..........4:30 Pacific and my 3 DVRs (2 HR20 + 1 HR21) are still locked up. Pitiful service.....they should at least provide advance notice for this software updates. Funny thing, the amber light in front of the DVRs are not even lighted up to indicate that it is downloading something.


The light does not light up to indicate a download. You won't see it downloading until it reboots and then you'll see a download status bar.


----------



## mattpol

HR21-700 completely locked up. Came home and "recording red light" was on, but unit not responsive to any commands. Red button and unplug reset is not working at all. I can hear it reboot, but there is no signal coming the the unit. About to toss unit out the window and never deal with this DirecTV POS DVR again. Amazed that they can legally peddle such crappy hardware/software.


----------



## Blackwing

D/l as i type here on Cape Cod 0290
just rebooted and started while i was watching a recorded show.


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks, the download process will take about 17 minutes total (give or take)


----------



## old_school_blue

I have two HR22-100 that were installed about a week ago. They were both off at the time, but would not turn on from the remote. I unplugged them both, and they came up after plugging them back in. 

Now, one of them keeps turning off again. I've had to do power cycles three times already. The other seems OK, but I'm guessing that one will need to be replaced.


----------



## jdspencer

if there were a new version ciming down, wouldn't the Future Upgrade on the info screen show that? Mine still shows "none scheduled".


----------



## X-Files

Mine is now downloading new software. Hope it finishes before 8 EDT.


----------



## tnedator

tnedator said:


> Earlier, during the forced reboot, an hour or so ago, my HR21 downloaded 290.
> 
> Now, while watching the HR20-100, I received a message about needing to download data, download now or later. When I chose download now, it rebooted and started the 0290 download.
> 
> I'm going to check my HR20-700 and other HR21 now.


My HR20-700 is still on 254. My other HR21 (100 I think) was hard locked, so I just RBR'd it, and it didn't download the update immediately following the RBR.


----------



## funhouse69

My HR20-100 is downloading now... 

Perfect timing just before prime time on the east coast! I've already had 2 recordings messed up. My HR20-700 hasn't downloaded yet but has rebooted once already.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

mattpol said:


> HR21-700 completely locked up. Came home and "recording red light" was on, but unit not responsive to any commands. Red button and unplug reset is not working at all. I can hear it reboot, but there is no signal coming the the unit. About to toss unit out the window and never deal with this DirecTV POS DVR again. Amazed that they can legally peddle such crappy hardware/software.


Unplug the unit for 10-15 minutes... then plug it back up and give it 5-10 minutes...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

X-Files said:


> Mine is now downloading new software. Hope it finishes before 8 EDT.


You should be okay...


----------



## WilsonFlyer

My receivers got no update but did spontaneously reboot. Is there a POST in a LOCKED thread that explains so we don't have to page through 500 pages trying to find the ANSWER???? :nono2:


----------



## poppo

jlmza2350 said:


> Hey Poppo
> 
> Maybe you should find out a little more information before you start defending your precious Directv...
> 
> I could add 25 other issues I have had with Directv, but this thread is about a specific issue. You have no idea what you are talking about.....


Let's see. I've also had DirecTV for 14 years, Tivos of every flavor for 9 years. You are right, I have no clue.   

Like I said the last time, I've never seen such a bunch of whiners over such a trivial thing as missing a few minutes of TV. :nono2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

WilsonFlyer said:


> My receivers got no update but did spontaneously reboot. Is there a POST in a LOCKED thread that explains so we don't have to page through 500 pages trying to find the ANSWER???? :nono2:


Are you on a CE?


----------



## phox_mulder

Just reset both the HR21-700 and the HR21-100, did the 02468 at the "Hello" screen, both now downloading 0290.

Lot of recordings tonight on both units.


phox


----------



## WilsonFlyer

Wonderful! GREAT Timing DTV!!! :nono: 

Mine just gave the DL message as I was posting the above.

1 reboot and the DL 20 minutes before PRIMETIME on the right coast. Geniuses. They're all just freakin' GENIUSES.

Somebody oughta be fired. :flaiming


----------



## pjo1966

After the first reboot today my HR20 did not see the external drive. I had to power everything down and start again. The 2nd reboot saw the external drive fine. It just downloaded the new software and is still rebooting. Hopefully it will see the drive this time as well.


----------



## mhudson78660

I will ask again how long should it take for my to do list to update? I checked my prioritizer and all my show are there just not in the to do list.


----------



## leesweet

Weird.... 20-700, 21-700 getting 290. 20-100 getting 254. WTF? Didn't someone say all 20/21s were in the stream?


----------



## RunnerFL

jdspencer said:


> if there were a new version ciming down, wouldn't the Future Upgrade on the info screen show that? Mine still shows "none scheduled".


No, it won't. It never has.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

WilsonFlyer said:


> Wonderful! GREAT Timing DTV!!! :nono:
> 
> Mine just gave the DL message as I was posting the above.
> 
> 1 reboot and the DL 20 minutes before PRIMETIME on the right coast. Geniuses. They're all just freakin' GENIUSES.
> 
> Somebody oughta be fired. :flaiming


Should be done by primetime...


----------



## mattpol

AirRocker said:


> Unplug the unit for 10-15 minutes... then plug it back up and give it 5-10 minutes...


Thank you. This forum is proving pretty valuable.


----------



## austonja

Yeah, great timing...I sit down to watch my NHL package that *I'm paying extra for*, and miss almost a whole period....THANKS DirecTV!



funhouse69 said:


> My HR20-100 is downloading now...
> 
> Perfect timing just before prime time on the east coast! I've already had 2 recordings messed up. My HR20-700 hasn't downloaded yet but has rebooted once already.


----------



## bobbyv

X-Files said:


> Mine is now downloading new software. Hope it finishes before 8 EDT.


Same here . . . it rebooted by itself about an hour ago and then just started the download a few minutes ago.


----------



## JimV

Mine too. Had to do a reset. Then 20 minutes into a show it said 'do you wnat to download data' and it proceeded to download x0290


----------



## HIGHWAY

my hr20-700 started to download sotfware o290 at 7:40 p.m.


----------



## OlderNDirt

Well, both hr20-700's did the reboot thing about half hour ago and now both are downloading new software found (0290).

Hope this is a FINAL PERMANENT fix.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

mattpol said:


> Thank you. This forum is proving pretty valuable.


No problem... PM me if you have any more issues...


----------



## SoCool

SO what is so darn important anyway? Why did this have to happen right now?


----------



## seern

Well my force seems to have worked. I am downloading 290 now.


----------



## Jables

Yeah, both HR-20s locked up. Glad I pay $100+ a month for this.

What a pile of fail.


----------



## dcowboy7

hr21-700 gettin 0290 now.


----------



## sigma1914

WilsonFlyer said:


> Wonderful! GREAT Timing DTV!!! :nono:
> 
> Mine just gave the DL message as I was posting the above.
> 
> 1 reboot and the DL 20 minutes before PRIMETIME on the right coast. Geniuses. They're all just freakin' GENIUSES.
> 
> Somebody oughta be fired. :flaiming


Yea! How dare they make people miss beloved television! The audacity!


----------



## Ed Campbell

Ditto on the download 5:40PM MDT - and I win a quarter from my wife for predicting the whining...


----------



## old7

I am so confused. Why are we doing a software download at this time of the day?


----------



## Zaney

No need to unplug unit for 30 minutes, two minutes will suffice.

This latest disaster from D*TV seriously has me considering changing service/DVR with someone else, this was a complete disaster and I missed 4 recorded shows.


----------



## jsiebold

My HR20-700 just asked me if I wanted to download Software 0290 first, before actually doing it.....so, I said yes and it is downloading as I type this......it seems it took about 10 minutes or so and all is well again in the world.....


----------



## chazbochuckie

The fun in all of this is beginning to run out....


----------



## SoCool

old7 said:


> I am so confused. Why are we doing a software download at this time of the day?


Just asked the same question.


----------



## leesweet

Was the problem so bad this couldn't have waited 6 hours or something? I'm a tad confused. I don't remember any other semi-forced upgrades (I know you can refuse if you're sitting there....) in almost-prime-time on the east coast.


----------



## tcusta00

old7 said:


> I am so confused. Why are we doing a software download at this time of the day?


I don't think it was a choice...


----------



## WilsonFlyer

AirRocker said:


> Should be done by primetime...


With all due respect, you missed the implied point. That's what God made 2:00 *am* for.


----------



## oldschoolecw

290 here as well, what is going on at this time of night?


----------



## Davenlr

ToDo list should show shows scheduled in the next few hours within minutes of the restart. Shows for tomorrow or later may take overnight as it downloads the new guide data. If you have shows that are supposed to record tonight that aren't showing up, they may still record even if they aren't in ToDo, but wouldn't hurt to hit the record button in the guide for them just to be sure.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> After the first reboot today my HR20 did not see the external drive. I had to power everything down and start again. The 2nd reboot saw the external drive fine. It just downloaded the new software and is still rebooting. Hopefully it will see the drive this time as well.


It came back from rebooting and the video wouldn't lock up. Doing a RBR.


----------



## shadco

mine hr20-100 rebooted on it's own at about 6:20pm, after the reboot I put it on pause and went out for about a half hor.

Came back to 290 about 90% downloaded.

It just finished and came back online with 290 loaded.

I hope all the recent screwups are over.

wishful thinking the audio skips are there


----------



## sigma1914

Whining isn't helping. Take this time away from mind numbing TV & talk to family, read, browse DBSTalk, take a brief walk (or roll), or just simply relax.

It's just TV.


----------



## cmalberto

This is horrible - my HR20 has been freezing weekly. RED RESET won't do it. Having to unplug. Today, I unplugged and now I just saw where it was downloading a new version of the software. I don't know what happened or did the dang thing reboot itself or what.

--Mickey


----------



## Bob Coxner

poppo said:


> Let's see. I've also had DirecTV for 14 years, Tivos of every flavor for 9 years. You are right, I have no clue.
> 
> Like I said the last time, I've never seen such a bunch of whiners over such a trivial thing as missing a few minutes of TV. :nono2:


Most of us are paying around $100 a month to DTV for a "service". When I pay $1200 a year to someone providing me a service I expect quality. This past month or so has been unacceptable for what we pay. I say that as a DTV sub for almost 10 years.

DTV has been pushing the idea that it charges more than Dish and goes for a higher class (better credit) sub and can do it because it provides a better experience than Dish. Implied is better reliability. That ain't happening!


----------



## WilsonFlyer

sigma1914 said:


> Yea! How dare they make people miss beloved television! The audacity!


At $165/month and $200+ (the first one was almost $500) for each of my beloved three HR-2x's, you damn right. :nono2:


----------



## X-Files

X-Files said:


> Mine is now downloading new software. Hope it finishes before 8 EDT.


Mine is back up with 0290. Everything looks like it will record as long as it does not reboot again.


----------



## kelkin

Just came home, turned on my tv and saw my HR20-700 downloading 290.. Just popped onto the forum to see if there was any mention of this, guess it's not just me..
-Keith


----------



## ktabel01

reset and 290 downloading now.


----------



## keithmerr

both my hr20 200 & hr20 700 rebooted around 615 pm with no new software upgrades


----------



## Capmeister

They're having problems. They're trying to solve them. I dunno about y'all, but I'm cutting them slack for having issues as they try to bring us the best DVRs out there, and I thank them for working on it ASAP.

I know--it's just me.


----------



## barryhammond

So we are supposed to figure out that some "download data" popup means that we are going to be off and take a lot of time to download software? Nice way to hose up my prime time recordings if it doesn't hurry up! I new I should have checked these boards before saying yes to anything this stupid box suggests. So why wouldn't this thing be able to pull the new software off while it is recording. Now that shouldn't be too hard. I'm 100% comlete now, so hopefully it takes less than 8 minutes to reboot.


----------



## jamieh1

HR20-700 today around 4 just reset on its own, did not download new update, then at 7:45 HR21-700 reset and download new update, tried to force HR20 but wanted to download 254


----------



## jlmza2350

poppo said:


> Let's see. I've also had DirecTV for 14 years, Tivos of every flavor for 9 years. You are right, I have no clue.
> 
> Like I said the last time, I've never seen such a bunch of whiners over such a trivial thing as missing a few minutes of TV. :nono2:


Just because you are willing to accept mediocrity from a company don't be surprised when others are not willing to....

I also have had many Tivo's, Sony, Samsung, RCA ect. boxes over the years and these HR series boxes are the worst by far. Missed recordings are the worst problem, but the now three resets today (including the downloading the new NR) and the two a few weeks ago are the icing on the cake.

Like I said before you just keep on defending Directv while a significant amount of others will hold a company we send a lot of money to a higher standard.


----------



## tnflyboy

I didnt read every post in the first 18 pages of this thread. So sorry if I am repeating something.
My HR21/700 was frozen around 2:30 today. Stuck on a PBS station.
I did an RBR and it returned to normal. When it came up, it was on my local CBS station.
My wife said it "did something like a reboot" this evening around 6:15pm.
Then at 7:40, the DVR popped up a message saying new guide data needed to be downloaded. It rebooted and installed 0290.
Interesting it decided to do all of this so close to 8pm which is when I have recordings scheduled. It is 7:54 right now and it is at Step 1: Checking satellite setting. So I dont think it is going to make it up in time. Be interesting to see if it starts recording my shows or if it just skips them.


----------



## jdmaxell

If anybody starts a class action lawsuit, I am in! Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Dan B

My HR20-700 is downloading 290 now (separately from the 5:15 reboot). The 2 R22s upstairs are still on the older software version for now.


----------



## SG24

At 97% for about 3 minutes now...


----------



## Hutchinshouse

Both of mine were on when I got home. I always place them in standby.


----------



## lemme14

You've got to be f*#^ing kidding me. Set down at primetime to watch some TV with the family and everything is out. Why the hell couldn't they have done this at 3 or 4 in the morning.


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Bob Coxner said:


> Most of us are paying around $100 a month to DTV for a "service". When I pay $1200 a year to someone providing me a service I expect quality. This past month or so has been unacceptable for what we pay. I say that as a DTV sub for almost 10 years.
> 
> DTV has been pushing the idea that it charges more than Dish and goes for a higher class (better credit) sub and can do it because it provides a better experience than Dish. Implied is better reliability. That ain't happening!


Can't belive I am in agreement with a wildcat, but well said.


----------



## robdec

Box rebooted itself around 6:00 PM EST then I walked in on this around 7:30 PM


----------



## Fab55

Just finished downloading software 0290 for my HR20-700, asked for the update on its own at 6:38pm. Hopefully, it'll be fully back up by 7pm prime time!!!!


----------



## RunnerFL

Capmeister said:


> They're having problems. They're trying to solve them. I dunno about y'all, but I'm cutting them slack for having issues as they try to bring us the best DVRs out there, and I thank them for working on it ASAP.
> 
> I know--it's just me.


You're not alone. I'm with you.

I realize that they wouldn't be doing this right now unless it was absolutely necessary.

I also realize it's just tv.


----------



## SG24

Now finished and rebooting.

What was this for again? I can't say I was having any problems before....(or was THAT the problem? j/k)


----------



## rbrome

jeffreydj said:


> Well, I think the *right* thing to do is to warn us and let us delay or abort. I was at the end of a movie ... :sure:


Definitely.


----------



## morphy

Capmeister said:


> They're having problems. They're trying to solve them. I dunno about y'all, but I'm cutting them slack for having issues as they try to bring us the best DVRs out there, and I thank them for working on it ASAP.
> 
> I know--it's just me.


The best DVR out there? It would have to be a DRM-less HTPC then. Did I step into a time machine and fast forward to 2011 (projected HDPC-20 release) or something?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Capmeister said:


> They're having problems. They're trying to solve them. I dunno about y'all, but I'm cutting them slack for having issues as they try to bring us the best DVRs out there, and I thank them for working on it ASAP.
> 
> I know--it's just me.


They should fix the problems before they f-up everyones service that they are paying for. its's not like this is an OTA issue.


----------



## raydrfan

My unit rebooted, downloaded new software, and now I am missing some channels (249 in particular, but not the only one).


----------



## Paznos

My HR20-100 wouldn't turn on, it might have been in the middle of downloading the update? but I unplugged the cord and plugged it back in and that worked and it found the update and it's currently downloading it.


----------



## AIM08

davring said:


> After the reboot, no new software here.


Same here on the West Coast after the reboot today, no new software here either! 
The HR21-100 DVR unit here is still firmware version 0255


----------



## JimV

97%...


----------



## Kansas Zephyr

RunnerFL said:


> Everyone repeat after me...
> 
> "It's only TV, my life will go on.... It's only TV, my life will go on"


Repeat after me...

"The TiVos didn't lock up today...
...yes, the TiVos are more stable...(yet, no...not perfect)
...the TiVos are/were less frustrating...
...D* brings this upon themselves by developing a less reliable IRD...
...yes, our lives go on...but since we HAD fewer problems, customers will complain...
...one expects later generations of products to work better, not worse."


----------



## Tornillo

HR-20-100 Reboot here and a software update coming. Lost of my Fav Channels.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

SG24 said:


> At 97% for about 3 minutes now...


Progression is not linear. !rolling


----------



## leesweet

And we can do 1080p... somehow, somewhen soon.  Message after the reboot....


----------



## DC_SnDvl

RunnerFL said:


> You're not alone. I'm with you.
> 
> I realize that they wouldn't be doing this right now unless it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> I also realize it's just tv.


How could it be necessary. Mine was working fine last night and at the time they restarted my box without warning.


----------



## Doug Brott

old7 said:


> I am so confused. Why are we doing a software download at this time of the day?


Based on what happened last time, I can only surmise that downloading the latest national release was the best option.


----------



## armophob

Came home to 2 bright blue rings. Now I know why. Sorry I missed all the panic and fun.


----------



## barryhammond

And to all those who think we are whining about missing shows, this box basically has 1 function, to make it so we do not miss our beloved TV shows. Period. It doesn't have the best track record. I still have to double check series passes for mistakes (like it wasn't going to record Fringe tonight for some reason) and now a 20 minute download/reboot right before primetime. So I'll give them some slack for trying, but these guys are as good at DVR development as Dallas professional sports teams are about winning playoff games.


----------



## JimV

We've Updated your receiver with some great new Improvements!
1080p HD: Movies in 1080p are comings oon and now your receiver can support them
Improved Search: use # keys on your remote like a cell phone to quickly enter letters when searching
Deeper Cast Information: Program Descriptions now show more actors and searching by actor is enhanced with a longer list


----------



## lemme14

RunnerFL said:


> You're not alone. I'm with you.
> 
> I realize that they wouldn't be doing this right now unless it was absolutely necessary.
> 
> I also realize it's just tv.


I just wish they would have done it at a more convenient time. Why 6-8pm on the east coast when everyone is settling in for some TV? The early morning hours could have been a much better solution. I guess that's my only frustration with the process.


----------



## coit

What does it mean when, after rebooting, the four blue lights on the right side start flashing and the receiver provides no picture to the TV?

Sorry if this has been answered, but I am trying to get my unit back up before 8 PM!!!!!!!!

Thanks!


----------



## Warhammer

I say we go to their houses and burn them to the ground for depriving us of 30-60 minutes of TV! RRRAAAARRRRR!!! LOL!

In perspective though...why couldn't it happen when the President comes on or a "debate" happens?

Mine is DLing now. Started at about 7:30PM. Whoop! The TV just kicked in. BYE!


----------



## DblD_Indy

What a hooot, Try a patch placement like this in my world and I bet we would have a few sysadmins looking for work the next morning.....

Only two years into development Directv has turned a Linux box into Windows... Great work.

ROFL!


----------



## aktick

Well, on the bright side (), I don't think I had anything scheduled to record at 7 central time...on the not so bright side, at the rate this thing is going, my shows at 8 central aren't going to be recorded.


----------



## bjflynn04

Capmeister said:


> They're having problems. They're trying to solve them. I dunno about y'all, but I'm cutting them slack for having issues as they try to bring us the best DVRs out there, and I thank them for working on it ASAP.
> 
> I know--it's just me.


I agree with you 100%. It could be a lot worse. I am reading the posts and some people are acting like it is the end of the world. IT IS NOT THAT BAD. There is no need for a lawsuit like someone said in another post.


----------



## pjo1966

pjo1966 said:


> It came back from rebooting and the video wouldn't lock up. Doing a RBR.


Video still didn't lock up (it's fine during the menus, but goes away once live TV comes back). It also lost the external hard drive. Am unplugging everything and starting from scratch.


----------



## Capmeister

morphy said:


> The best DVR out there? It would have to be a DRM-less HTPC then. Did I step into a time machine and fast forward to 2011 (projected HDPC-20 release) or something?


For me, and I've tried the Tivo, the Dish boxes, the comcast boxes, and stand-alone DVRs, I think this has been the best. They keep improving it and working to give us what we want. I'd call that the best. YMMV, but I get my opinion, ya know?


----------



## nucat95

coit said:


> What does it mean when, after rebooting, the four blue lights on the right side start flashing and the receiver provides no picture to the TV?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but I am trying to get my unit back up before 8 PM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


I'm having the same issue. I did an RBR to see if everything cleared up and nothing happened.


----------



## Spanky_Partain

You guys may want to go to the chat room...


----------



## rigel444

Same here as everyone else- came home to dead receiver, rebooted, downloaded software, was missing channels at first, and now it's completely dead. I want my mommy.


----------



## Chimpo414

Woo Hoo! Finally back up after the software download. Why in the hey holy hell did they do it at this time of day???????????


----------



## shadowgrab

Both hr-20's locked up, needed red button to rest. One of them came back with a new software download prompt. Did it, main new feature was 1080p downloads coming soon. It says the box is now ready for it. If that helps anyone.


----------



## RunnerFL

DC_SnDvl said:


> How could it be necessary. Mine was working fine last night and at the time they restarted my box without warning.


Necessary to fix whatever was introduced to the data stream earlier today that caused everyone except those of us on 0x290 to lock up.


----------



## georgeorwell

armophob said:


> Came home to 2 bright blue rings. Now I know why. Sorry I missed all the panic and fun.


Hey, maybe we can start calling this the BROF (Blue Ring of Frustration).


----------



## Blackwing

All done and recorded and todo all good.


----------



## RunnerFL

lemme14 said:


> I just wish they would have done it at a more convenient time. Why 6-8pm on the east coast when everyone is settling in for some TV? The early morning hours could have been a much better solution. I guess that's my only frustration with the process.


From the looks of it they didn't have much choice.


----------



## barryhammond

I'm back 2 minutes before prime time, if they did that on purpose, then good for them. Now I can stop whinig and watch TV.


----------



## lemme14

One immediate improvement that I noticed: Scrolling through the guide data is much faster. This alone could be worth it.


----------



## Mikey P

lost my OTA on my hr20-100 when it finished with the new download. Tried calling to have them turn it on again. Yeah right, on a day that they killed everyone again! I'm resetting again and I'll try resetting up OTA while I'm on hold.


----------



## AlexCF

Thanks for rebooting my DVR right at the start of primetime Mr. Satellite Guy. Way to live up to your "#1 in customer satisfaction" mantra. I've got your satisfaction right here.


----------



## BobCalkin

Mine just finished rebooting, everything seemed fine until I tried to play a recording. Getting a service not active message on all recordings Anyone else get this? I rebooted again with same result, can't imagine that getting through to customer service is going to be fun :nono2:

Update: It is only the OTA recordings.


----------



## PennHORN

What the hell is going on here? My HR20s are bricks right now! Did a red button reset and nothing has happened and unplugged and still nothing. WTF!!!


----------



## leesweet

Okay, my 20-100 has gotten 254 twice... isn't 290 out for all 2x?


----------



## markp

Mine updated at 7:53. I have the new software.

I noticed (maybe not new) that I now have a 1080p option under HDTV resolutions. When I select it the TV pic goes out of wack and after about 30 seconds says that my TV does not support DirecTV's 1080p broadcast. I do have a 1080p set. 

Is this new or was this available in the previous firmware?


----------



## Yellow-06-GT

Not sure why everyone is complaining about the timing of the update? Mine asked me if I want to let it download now or later. I chose now. Didn't everyone else get that option?

Wish my TV supported 1080P now


----------



## braven

I am loving the new search funtionality. I am a texting legend so this is perfect for me.


----------



## dbsdave

Before anyone asks, no 1080p movies are not planned anytime soon for the premium movie channels, hbo showtime hd etc.....just ppv and on demand.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Yellow-06-GT said:


> Not sure why everyone is complaining about the timing of the update? Mine asked me if I want to let it download now or later. I chose now. Didn't everyone else get that option?
> 
> Wish my TV supported 1080P now


Interesting...i wasn't asked or given a choice. But no big deal for me. I'll live.


----------



## BK EH

HR21-700 locked up solid at 6pm and had to do an unplug then an RBR to get it to work. Still running 255 after that.

HR20-100 locked up solid and had to do and unplug and an RBR at 4pm. After restart it was still runnning 254. Turned off system. 

Locked up again at 5pm when turned on system again and had to do an RBR and after restart it was still 254. Turned off system. 

At 6pm turned it on again and it was locked up and had to do an RBR and that started the 290 download process (no choice to say yes/no). 1/2 hour later its up and running 290.

Not a very fun 2 weeks with these boxes, eh!

(Don't worry, Chimpo... it won't be worse!)


----------



## digger16309

Not only did I lose my OTA locals, I lost my HD locals period so I had to scramble to record House in SD.

This is just Fing stupid.


----------



## Caddo-Miller

Well, I guess I'll now have to replace our TV attached to the HR20-700 DVR to support 1080P...


----------



## Christopher Gould

morphy said:


> The best DVR out there? It would have to be a DRM-less HTPC then. Did I step into a time machine and fast forward to 2011 (projected HDPC-20 release) or something?


right at 7:00 pm cst it asks if i what to download the new software, thank god i was reading the forum or i would be missing recordings.

D* has dropped the ball again on this one  :nono2:


----------



## old7

Doug Brott said:


> Based on what happened last time, I can only surmise that downloading the latest national release was the best option.


I have been developing and testing software for 20+ years I would fire anyone that let an active system get to the point that it "needed" a software update during prime operating hours.

This is unbelievable. :nono2:


----------



## CiXel

Box came back from update at 7:59pm
Phew

Tv pops on. Yea!

Hit guide button, You have new features. Hit OK to continue...

Box locked up on that update screen. Had to RBR. WAF Low... :eek2:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

PennHORN said:


> What the hell is going on here? My HR20s are bricks right now! Did a red button reset and nothing has happened and unplugged and still nothing. WTF!!!


For anyone having this issue... Please try unplugging your receiver for 10-15 minutes... then after plugging it back in, give it 5-10 minutes to boot back up...


----------



## AIM08

robdec said:


> Box rebooted itself around 6:00 PM EST then I walked in on this around 7:30 PM


5 PDST

I was watching a program when the HR21-100 gave me a message that said it was about to download new software and gave me the option to accept or delay by pressing select. I pushed the select button and it proceeded to dowload Firmware version 0290.


----------



## coit

Can someone PLEASE point me to a post that explains what is going on?  

My receiver's lights on the right are blinking. After awhile, I got a screen that said the stuff about 1080p and such. I clicked OK, and then it went back to the lights blinking again.

Help!!!!


----------



## digger16309

Why do I now have a squished aspect ratio that I can't fix?

Some update this is.


----------



## Davenlr

Sorry, gotta rant. There are 500+ forum members here who go through this lockup/restart/missed shows/etc every week, every month, testing this software so when you get it, it will be as trouble free as possible. Its an insult to those forum members, as well as Directv to say they don't care.

Its obvious they had a problem this software we have been testing for two months, fixes, and they felt compelled to fix everyone at once.

As for Tivo, I've been told their HD Tivo with cablecards is pretty unreliable and hard to set up. Then again, there isn't room on this page to list the HR-XX DVR features Tivo doesn't have, so let's just quit with the "class action" lawsuit and whining, and enjoy the software features we've been testing for months. If you have a 1080p/24 capable tv, go download a free 1080p PPV movie On Demand and relax.

Hell, I was already running 0290 and my box rebooted. Geeze.


----------



## mhudson78660

Davenlr said:


> ToDo list should show shows scheduled in the next few hours within minutes of the restart. Shows for tomorrow or later may take overnight as it downloads the new guide data. If you have shows that are supposed to record tonight that aren't showing up, they may still record even if they aren't in ToDo, but wouldn't hurt to hit the record button in the guide for them just to be sure.


Thanks man.


----------



## jfuchtm

Whoohooo, now for new toys on the next CE!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

braven said:


> I am loving the new search funtionality. I am a texting legend so this is perfect for me.


"a texting legend" :lol: nice!


----------



## luckydob

sigma1914 said:


> Whining isn't helping. Take this time away from mind numbing TV & talk to family, read, browse DBSTalk, take a brief walk (or roll), or just simply relax.
> 
> It's just TV.


why are you here if you don't really care if a paid service doesn't work?


----------



## onan38

8:05pm HR21-100 Rebooted downloading new software 0290. Anyone else?


----------



## AlexCF

Yellow-06-GT said:


> Not sure why everyone is complaining about the timing of the update? Mine asked me if I want to let it download now or later. I chose now. Didn't everyone else get that option?
> 
> Wish my TV supported 1080P now


I was in the middle of watching something. Took a bathroom break and found the DVR rebooting when I got back. Not very nice of them.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

coit said:


> Can someone PLEASE point me to a post that explains what is going on?
> 
> My receiver's lights on the right are blinking. After awhile, I got a screen that said the stuff about 1080p and such. I clicked OK, and then it went back to the lights blinking again.
> 
> Help!!!!


Do you have any control over the unit? Or is the screen black?


----------



## Skooz

Mine was dead as a doornail at 4:45 -- no lights, nothing. Unresponsive to the remote or front buttons.

I rebooted it by unplugging and plugging. Loaded OK.
Then, about 30 minutes later, it rebooted.

About an hour later I got the software download. It just rebooted about 15 minutes ago and -- so far -- is working fine.

Finding this thread is nice.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Anyone having issues, please go to the chat room...

http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


----------



## pmtm2

What if my box is on standby.I work in the afternoon and my dvr is on standby will it still get the download.


----------



## mroot

I am having the same problem with the blinking lights on the right. Jumps between 480p and 720p and no picture will sync!!!


ARGH!


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

pmtm2 said:


> What if my box is on standby.I work in the afternoon and my dvr is on standby will it still get the download.


Yes, all stand by does is turn the lights on the front of the unit off and the A/V outputs off. Other than that the unit is still fully functional.


----------



## dcowboy7

AirRocker said:


> Anyone having issues, please go to the chat room...
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


any hot chix there ?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

pmtm2 said:


> What if my box is on standby.I work in the afternoon and my dvr is on standby will it still get the download.


Yes


----------



## cadet502

I'm just glad I got the latest CE last weekend on the main box that's busy recording NCIS, the backup HR21 didn't take the update at 6:18, but it's dutifully downloading it at 8:05.


----------



## leesweet

leesweet said:


> Okay, my 20-100 has gotten 254 twice... isn't 290 out for all 2x?


Replying to myself, reviewing the thread, I've now seen a bunch of 20-100s... must be a slightly staggered release?


----------



## Tornillo

I'm missing channels. MSNBC is gone off the guide and as a choice.


----------



## reubenray

One of the improvements is the receiver is now 1080p capable. Is anything being broadcast is 1080p?

My update went without a hitch (knock on wood).


----------



## RAD

coit said:


> What does it mean when, after rebooting, the four blue lights on the right side start flashing and the receiver provides no picture to the TV?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but I am trying to get my unit back up before 8 PM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


If you're HDMI connection try disconnecting it, reboot with it not connected and then connect it after the reboot. You might also want to try component connection incase that doesn't work either.


----------



## curlyjive

Mine showed an update had taken place early this morning, but then updated again around 7pm EST. It did not come back up, so I had to do a RBR and then it was fine. 

1080p is now an option, but it seems to have a handshake issue with my samsung 1080p set because it reverts back to 1080i and says my tv does not supprt 1080p...which it very much does! Not surprising as Samsungs are notorious for that, but hopefully D will fix this. I know my set supports 1080p, not just because it's in the specs, but because my PS3 passes 1080p flawlessly. 

1080p is not a big deal to me because no broadcasts are using it for the foreseeable future and I own blu ray, which will always be way better quality 1080p with lossless sound. 

I wonder what other changes were made though.


----------



## rsteinfe

0290 just downloaded to my HR20-100, but I'm now missing channels 249, 356 and perhaps others I haven't discovered yet. Anybody else have this happen, and did you find a fix??


----------



## 24Flames

So for the second time in a week I find my HR20 700 locked up. Been a D* subscriber for almost 13 years and had the HR20 700 for two years, but these problems are wearing thin fast. Had to reboot, only to then immediately be asked if I wanted to download an update (0290). Figured I better do so immediately, as god only knows what kind of weapon of mass destruction my receiver could become without an update.

And will we ever get a full explanation of the catastrophic issues that have occurred over the past week?.....not bloody likely. If I wanted this type of headache, I could go back to Comcrap. 

I can let one of these incidents slip by, but this is twice in a week AND BOTH HAVE BEEN TOTAL MELT DOWNS. The wife approval factor is also tanking. wait until I tell her that her 1 pm show today recorded just fine, but not her 2 pm show. And who can explain that?

Just what is IT at D* doing????????


----------



## repsher

So my entire prioritizer has been wiped out. Is this going to come back or do I have to setup all of my shows again?


----------



## Dr_J

Got the new software at 7:56 p.m. Eastern. To Do list repopulated. Aren't these things supposed to be done in the middle of the night?


----------



## digger16309

My box is now only outputting 480 on all locals, both D* HD and OTA HD.

But it outputs 720p and 1080i on non-locals.

What could be causing that?


----------



## bfncbs1

Skooz said:


> Mine was dead as a doornail at 4:45 -- no lights, nothing. Unresponsive to the remote or front buttons.
> 
> I rebooted it by unplugging and plugging. Loaded OK.
> Then, about 30 minutes later, it rebooted.
> 
> About an hour later I got the software download. It just rebooted about 15 minutes ago and -- so far -- is working fine.
> 
> Finding this thread is nice.


I went through a reboot earlier......The later started the download (290) and after it came back up at 8:02pmEST went to go wtch my primetime shows and realized those channels weren't there!!

Missing all my locals, Showtime, ESPN Classic and Playboy! Not good.........going through another reboot now.


----------



## RAD

reubenray said:


> One of the improvements is the receiver is now 1080p capable. Is anything being broadcast is 1080p?
> 
> My update went without a hitch (knock on wood).


Not yet. During the CE testing there were a few 1080p/24 movies made available via DirecTV on Demand that could be used for testing.


----------



## rbl61

Yellow-06-GT said:


> Not sure why everyone is complaining about the timing of the update? Mine asked me if I want to let it download now or later. I chose now. Didn't everyone else get that option?
> 
> Wish my TV supported 1080P now


I chose later. 15 minutes later the download started. *******s.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

repsher said:


> So my entire prioritizer has been wiped out. Is this going to come back or do I have to setup all of my shows again?


It should repopulate by tomorrow...

:welcome_s to DBSTalk!


----------



## mweldridge

I have 2 HR21 and 1 HR 22. All rebooted this afternoon. 2 are running CE and 1 is on NR. The NR did not get a new load, it is still running NR. What happened?


----------



## ATARI

Box keeps bugging me about an update, I keep saying later.

Why are they doing this during prime-time?


----------



## DC_SnDvl

Davenlr said:


> Sorry, gotta rant. There are 500+ forum members here who go through this lockup/restart/missed shows/etc every week, every month, testing this software so when you get it, it will be as trouble free as possible. Its an insult to those forum members, as well as Directv to say they don't care.
> 
> Its obvious they had a problem this software we have been testing for two months, fixes, and they felt compelled to fix everyone at once.
> 
> As for Tivo, I've been told their HD Tivo with cablecards is pretty unreliable and hard to set up. Then again, there isn't room on this page to list the HR-XX DVR features Tivo doesn't have, so let's just quit with the "class action" lawsuit and whining, and enjoy the software features we've been testing for months. If you have a 1080p/24 capable tv, go download a free 1080p PPV movie On Demand and relax.
> 
> Hell, I was already running 0290 and my box rebooted. Geeze.


I'll take an unreliable DVR with DLB over my current unreliable DVR without DLB.

I don't see how tonight is related to the CE members. I think they do a great job and reboots at the start of prime time are something they sign up for, not the rest of us.


----------



## BryanLyle

repsher said:


> So my entire prioritizer has been wiped out. Is this going to come back or do I have to setup all of my shows again?


Mine were wiped out too. It doesn't look like they are going to come back.


----------



## hdfan1

My HR21-100 just started doing a software update which is still in the middle of doing. This a few hours after both HR21's had already rebooted themselves.


----------



## Alebob911

WERA689 said:


> No new software for me, either. Was on CE0290 prior to the reboot, and am still on 0290 after.
> 
> I DID lose the "report" option from the misc options menu. I re-ran the "IAMANEDGECUTTER" search, but it did not restore the function!


You won't get it cause you already have it.


----------



## SSpectre

Just noticed the DVR was frozen. Guess I'm not recording House (or at least not the whole thing).


----------



## bfncbs1

bfncbs1 said:


> I went through a reboot earlier......The later started the download (290) and after it came back up at 8:02pmEST went to go wtch my primetime shows and realized those channels weren't there!!
> 
> Missing all my locals, Showtime, ESPN Classic and Playboy! Not good.........going through another reboot now.


Third reboot was the charm.........Got all my channels back. Now I just pray for stability!!


----------



## shockwavebob

Anybody have a problem with their external hard drives. My reboot and software download just finished and the receiver is now using the internal hard drive. HELP!


----------



## ATARI

So I'm going to have to keep saying later every 15 minutes?

I suppose get it done now, and hope The Shield records...


----------



## luckydob

Davenlr said:


> Sorry, gotta rant. There are 500+ forum members here who go through this lockup/restart/missed shows/etc every week, every month, testing this software so when you get it, it will be as trouble free as possible. Its an insult to those forum members, as well as Directv to say they don't care.
> 
> Its obvious they had a problem this software we have been testing for two months, fixes, and they felt compelled to fix everyone at once.
> 
> As for Tivo, I've been told their HD Tivo with cablecards is pretty unreliable and hard to set up. Then again, there isn't room on this page to list the HR-XX DVR features Tivo doesn't have, so let's just quit with the "class action" lawsuit and whining, and enjoy the software features we've been testing for months. If you have a 1080p/24 capable tv, go download a free 1080p PPV movie On Demand and relax.
> 
> Hell, I was already running 0290 and my box rebooted. Geeze.


They (D*) don't care. There...I insulted D*. Maybe their feelings will be hurt and they will fix the problem?

Nah...they will continue to give us stuff that 90% of the population will never use...media share and DOD. I've said it before and will say it again...just give me a DVR that functions as a DVR. Simple.


----------



## bemenaker

My hr21-700 is still running 255. I have gotten asked to update to 290 twice since I've been home. Twice I have tried it, and I get to 24% in the download and it stops. I let it sit for 20 mins the first time, and about 10 the second at 24% before hitting the RBR


----------



## Blademan

HR20-700, with a couple of reboots since the latest national firmware.

Spontaneous reboot at 7:30 EST today.
10 mins later asked if I wanted to DL update now or later. 
Upgraded with no issues.
Came to these boards to see WTF


----------



## Diana C

My HR20-700 rebooted and loaded 290, but now is stuck on the "Step 2 of 2: Receiving satellite info screen" It just keeps flipping back and forth between 0% complete and "Looking for satellite signal"...

My HR21-100 put up a pop-up that it was about to download data, but I told it to do it later. That DVR is working fine.


----------



## Nicholsen

old7 said:


> I have been developing and testing software for 20+ years I would fire anyone that let an active system get to the point that it "needed" a software update during prime operating hours.
> 
> This is unbelievable. :nono2:


+1

Time to TIVO release is 8-14 months and counting.


----------



## jdmaxell

Yellow-06-GT said:


> Not sure why everyone is complaining about the timing of the update? Mine asked me if I want to let it download now or later. I chose now. Didn't everyone else get that option?
> 
> Wish my TV supported 1080P now


Mine was on pause. Never saw it! Defaulted to DL and reboot.
Directv engineers have to be the worse in the world. 6 more months till FIOS!
Until you guys start showing them the door, they will continue putting out inferior products mixed with inferior service.


----------



## krock918316

shockwavebob said:


> Anybody have a problem with their external hard drives. My reboot and software download just finished and the receiver is now using the internal hard drive. HELP!


Power down your external drive, then power off the HR2x. Power the external drive back on, give it time to boot back up, then power up the HR2x.

Should work then!


----------



## ATARI

Nicholsen said:


> +1
> 
> Time to TIVO release is 8-14 months and counting.


+1,000,000


----------



## digger16309

ATARI said:


> Box keeps bugging me about an update, I keep saying later.
> 
> Why are they doing this during prime-time?


Because they are f-ing idiots.


----------



## bobbyv

Things seem to be fine now . . .


----------



## shockwavebob

krock918316 said:


> Power down your external drive, then power off the HR2x. Power the external drive back on, give it time to boot back up, then power up the HR2x.
> 
> Should work then!


Sorry, I paniced.  That's exactly what I'm trying right now. Thanks! I'll report back.


----------



## ATARI

Over 1000 users on this thread -- yep, I would say the sh*t has officially hit the fan!


----------



## Chuck W

rbl61 said:


> I chose later. 15 minutes later the download started. *******s.


Same here. Why they forced this at this time, I have no idea. As I mentioned in another thread, my 4yr old was NOT a happy camper having to sit thru the software load and reboot.


----------



## WilsonFlyer

I wish everybody'd JAM their phone support center. I just called and laid the phone down. I'm going to do it repeatedly all night every time I walk by the phone and hear it "hung up".

They don't give a FLIP about this forum, guys. They DO care if their support lines are locked slam up.

Take action. :lol:


----------



## CindyJ

290 has made it to Texas for the HR20-700. Download started at 7:18P CDT.


----------



## newsposter

730 est i was given the option for a new download and did it


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

Nicholsen said:


> +1
> 
> Time to TIVO release is 8-14 months and counting.


Please lets not turn this into a T*** thread.


----------



## imschur

Ive been in a week and half of DVR hell. Got the service 2 saturdays ago. Ive been with Directv for 1o years or so with 0 issues until now. I landed at this site searching for answers to all my issues with this DVR. Imagine my surprise at what I read on this site with all the lockups like mine. And now this evening this software download has stopped at 97 percent at 8pm. Pretty blue screen


----------



## V'ger

I already had 0290 from last weekend's CE. I came home tonight and saw two entries for mad money. One for 6pm, as scheduled, and a second for 6:24PM.

I watched the 6pm recording but it froze after 5 minutes. So that probably means that it rebooted, as it takes close to 20 mins to reboot, and it restarted the recording.

I just checked info and it says last upgraded Saturday night, not tonight!

Weird!


----------



## tonalanomaly

They used to do this crap at nite. Now they do it during or rite before prime time. They obviously don't give a crap about their regular customers. Until some big wig gets pissed off because he missed something, it will continue.


----------



## mrsoybot

RACJ2 said:


> Both my HR22's locked up, after red button reset, up and working now.


just watching tv and suddenly screen goes blank. after a few seconds a blue screen saying something to the effect of it's downloading new software. wtf?


----------



## Matman

My HR-21 just powered itself on and rebooted again.... I was happily watching a DVD of the Muppet show and the viola, Blue lights galore!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

imschur said:


> Ive been in a week and half of DVR hell. Got the service 2 saturdays ago. Ive been with Directv for 1o years or so with 0 issues until now. I landed at this site searching for answers to all my issues with this DVR. Imagine my surprise at what I read on this site with all the lockups like mine. And now this evening this software download has stopped at 97 percent at 8pm. Pretty blue screen


It can pause at 97% for a good bit of time... Please just give it a few...


----------



## zimm7778

Now that mine is back up and running, I can't complain. Guide scrolls faster and all.


----------



## Yellow-06-GT

Caddo-Miller said:


> Well, I guess I'll now have to replace our TV attached to the HR20-700 DVR to support 1080P...


I am shopping for a new TV as I type. It is a good excuse.


----------



## chicagojim

imschur said:


> Ive been in a week and half of DVR hell. Got the service 2 saturdays ago. Ive been with Directv for 1o years or so with 0 issues until now. I landed at this site searching for answers to all my issues with this DVR. Imagine my surprise at what I read on this site with all the lockups like mine. And now this evening this software download has stopped at 97 percent at 8pm. Pretty blue screen


97% is a normal pause point for the software load - it should continue after 1-3 minutes.


----------



## CorkyMuldoon

My HR21-700 restarted in the middle of viewing recorded content at 6:15 PM Eastern Time. I'd already d/l'd the latest CE last Friday evening.

On restarting, the STB went through its receiver self-check and then entered "Diagnostics Mode!" Imagine my unbridled glee and being convinced the box had died. All diags passed and box restarted normally (although it seems to be responding to remote commands slowly).

Now I review this lengthy (and obviously popular) thread to find that apparently DirecTV refreshed boxes across the enterprise - in the middle of the day???

Haven't these guys ever heard of a service window???


----------



## leesweet

WilsonFlyer said:


> I wish everybody'd JAM their phone support center. I just called and laid the phone down. I'm going to do it repeatedly all night every time I walk by the phone and hear it "hung up".


I don't really think abusing the support staff is going to do anything for improving QA on programming... Management knows full well there are major problems or they wouldn't have forced out a release virtually at prime time on the east coast. (There's also a reason CE releases go out from 11PM-2AM ET Fri/Sat.)


----------



## HoosTC

FWIW, I got the new software notification about 7:20, selected to do it now on my HR20-100. Download of 0x290 went fine, reboot OK, back to programming. Record list is OK. New recordings still set to go. I checked some channels that others were saying they were unable to get and I am getting them OK. In short, no problems. Sorry to hear that others are having problems. Maybe I was just lucky. Just thinking out loud here, but could there have been a glitch in the download that is causing these problems? Wonder if forcing a (re)download might fix things? Couldn't be any worse than what you are already experiencing. Don't know if this will help anyone, but hoping it will.


----------



## jmhardy

tonalanomaly said:


> They used to do this crap at nite. Now they do it during or rite before prime time. They obviously don't give a crap about their regular customers. Until some big wig gets pissed off because he missed something, it will continue.


Yeah this is really f'ing annoying....8:10 p.m. east coast time DirecTV decides to send me a software download which is 57% complete after 15 f'ing minutes. Nice job guys....


----------



## chicagojim

I was hoping this software was going to fix the Fox News HD "Clutch Cargo" effect :lol:


----------



## mx6bfast

WTF D*? My 700 is locked, 100 seems fine, but I'll be damned if I change the channel right now while is tivo'ng House.

And how is the CE process going?  

Maybe I should join CE again, at least I will know when my box doesn't work.


----------



## shockwavebob

OK, the reboot brought external drive back, but now I'm missing channels. 307 is gone. Will it come back by itself or do I need another reboot?


----------



## TDooley

Remote stopped working, did RBR, after it cam back, did auto load, restarted automatically.

Remote still doesn't work, RBR again no - change

Called DTv - engineers aware - gave them what for - got a month of Showtime for free - whoopee.

Comcast is coming next week. Enough is enough.


----------



## RichardS

Had the same issues with the lockup like we had several weeks ago. Just pulled power cord from AC and plugged back in. Everything was back to normal. About 30 mins. later, DirecTV rebooted both receivers. Again back to normal. Then around 6:45pm CDT 0x290 firmware downloaded to both receivers. Everything so far is working fine.

Just guessing but there must have been a bug in the previous firmware and why DirecTV is pushing out the firmware update during prime time. Our experts will let us know for sure. Compared to past issues with firmware, this is mild IMHO.


----------



## gator5000e

The release notes that pop up after the DL says that one of te improvements is deeper cast information. However, I have no cast information at all. I can't move the yellow cursor to the right side of the screen and there are no scroll bars. Anyone else seeing this? I don't want to reboot again, just now.


----------



## mrsoybot

at least it was today, not tomorrow. i would have stabbed someone if they pulled this crap during game 1 of the world series.


----------



## mrowl

I came home and my box was locked. Only a red button reset brought it back. Once it went through the 10 minute booting crap, it immediately reboot and started downloading the SW update. So, nothing was recording, and nothing has recorded all day.

what a load of crap. I am sick of this s from D. Having the Sunday Ticket is starting to be less important for me, FIOs is sounding really good.


----------



## dshu82

shockwavebob said:


> OK, the reboot brought external drive back, but now I'm missing channels. 307 is gone. Will it come back by itself or do I need another reboot?


When we had the issue a few weeks ago, it took some time for the guide to repopulate fully. Mine took about 1/2 hour or so, then seemed fine.


----------



## webhype

I bet this had something to do with "extended info" being included in the program info in the guide. They probably started adding the extended guide data and receivers with less than 0290 had problems with the data stream.

Just thinking..........


----------



## RobertE

WilsonFlyer said:


> I wish everybody'd JAM their phone support center. I just called and laid the phone down. I'm going to do it repeatedly all night every time I walk by the phone and hear it "hung up".
> 
> They don't give a FLIP about this forum, guys. They DO care if their support lines are locked slam up.
> 
> Take action. :lol:


Yeah, being a total ass to some CSR is really going to prove a point. 

Nothing like being the bigger man.


----------



## MattDing

Is there any way I can force a download to happen now instead of waiting for D* to spring it on me?

I'd rather get it out of the way now than have it decide it would rather update than record _Fringe_.


----------



## shockwavebob

mrowl said:


> I came home and my box was locked. Only a red button reset brought it back. Once it went through the 10 minute booting crap, it immediately reboot and started downloading the SW update. So, nothing was recording, and nothing has recorded all day.
> 
> what a load of crap. I am sick of this s from D. Having the Sunday Ticket is starting to be less important for me, FIOs is sounding really good.


Not for nothing, but I had FIOS and it was horrible. I was a 10 year D*, got lured into FIOS and came back within 3 months. The best part, they picked up our four FIOS boxes from our porch when we were at work and now we have been getting a bill from Verizon for $1900 for the last year. Guess what the bill is for? Guess how helpful they have been in resolving the situation?


----------



## Nicholsen

HDTVsportsfan said:


> Please lets not turn this into a T*** thread.


8-14 months, max, until the HR21-100 is out of my house.

Experiences like today speak for themselves.

I am looking forward to a real upgrade to my user experience, a DVR that records reliably.


----------



## Mikey P

Mikey P said:


> lost my OTA on my hr20-100 when it finished with the new download. Tried calling to have them turn it on again. Yeah right, on a day that they killed everyone again! I'm resetting again and I'll try resetting up OTA while I'm on hold.


UPDATE: Resetting OTA setting did the trick!


----------



## ATARI

The only thing that would be worth a prime-time download would be DLB.

ANd we know that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## LarryFlowers

WilsonFlyer said:


> I wish everybody'd JAM their phone support center. I just called and laid the phone down. I'm going to do it repeatedly all night every time I walk by the phone and hear it "hung up".
> 
> They don't give a FLIP about this forum, guys. They DO care if their support lines are locked slam up.
> 
> Take action. :lol:


Boy that will really accomplish something... bet you are just wrecking their call center... :lol:


----------



## PicaKing

WilsonFlyer said:


> I wish everybody'd JAM their phone support center. I just called and laid the phone down. I'm going to do it repeatedly all night every time I walk by the phone and hear it "hung up".
> 
> They don't give a FLIP about this forum, guys. They DO care if their support lines are locked slam up.
> 
> Take action. :lol:


wow--that's incredibly stupid and childish---also will have no effect at all.


----------



## lawnmowerdeth

Forced to reboot it after noticing it was dead, halfway through when House was supposed to be recording. Wife is going to be very very annoyed...


----------



## xrobmn

ATARI said:


> Box keeps bugging me about an update, I keep saying later.
> 
> Why are they doing this during prime-time?


Got me.. wife told both of our HR's (100 and 700) later.. and both did the update anyways.. nice.


----------



## ATARI

Oh, and in response to the initial reason for this thread -- no, my HR20-100 was not locked-up when I got home @ 5:30.


----------



## shockwavebob

dshu82 said:


> When we had the issue a few weeks ago, it took some time for the guide to repopulate fully. Mine took about 1/2 hour or so, then seemed fine.


OK, I'll wait it out. Again, thanks.


----------



## onan38

HR21-100 just updated guide lightning fast nothing lost but DOD all channels showing up in guide. Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## henryld

Is it coincidental that all this BS started when D* made Directv2PC available to the general subscribers?


----------



## tas3986

This was the 3rd or 4th system reboot today. Is that the problem that 290 was fixing??


----------



## hdfan1

After the software update there was a message on the screen the reason for the update was to support 1080P movies coming soon and to give more cast information in show descriptions and to improve the search feature.


----------



## HarryC

And the receiver was locked up. Did red button reboot, stuck on 97% then booted up but locals, movie channels all gone. Locked up again within 5 minutes, on my second reboot now. 7:25 back on, locals still gone and movie channels still gone. What a bunch of sh** I hope AT&T Fiber who is in my area get their act together on HD channels, I'll be gone from Direct.


----------



## chicagojim

MattDing said:


> Is there any way I can force a download to happen now instead of waiting for D* to spring it on me?
> 
> I'd rather get it out of the way now than have it decide it would rather update than record _Fringe_.


The 02468 code from a reset should bring the national release to the receiver immediately, but remember CE recordings I think will vanish (If I remember the warnings in the CE downloads correctly)


----------



## anubys

HR21 downloaded new software and is fine

HR20 won't download despite 4 reboots...

argh...


----------



## jeffreydj

Well, one of my HR-21 downloaded an update. My other didn't, nor has my HR-20 ... I feel left out


----------



## digitalfreak

I have 2 HR-20's, and both of them rebooted simultaneously tonight (was in the middle of watching The Shield on one). About an hour later they both rebooted again. WTF?


----------



## bootsy

Does this have anything to do with Poltergeist in the Direct TV commercial?


----------



## finaldiet

This is ridiculus! DTV- get your crap together!! Both HR20-700's down and lost external hard-drive. Back on receiver hard-drive and trying now to re-boot everything. Wife is really P Od. Said we should switch to u-verse. First time she was ticked and now a second time in two weeks, she's really ticked. Thanks DTV!!


----------



## erickufrin

No VOD???

Did they turn it off in preperation/anticipation for the 290 update?


I WANT SOME 1080p!!!!


Ive got a free PPV certificate and its itching to get used!


----------



## phipsi571

digger16309 said:


> My box is now only outputting 480 on all locals, both D* HD and OTA HD.
> 
> But it outputs 720p and 1080i on non-locals.
> 
> What could be causing that?


I have the same problem.


----------



## shockwavebob

finaldiet said:


> This is ridiculus! DTV- get your crap together!! Both HR20-700's down and lost external hard-drive. Back on receiver hard-drive and trying now to re-boot everything. Wife is really P Od. Said we should switch to u-verse. First time she was ticked and now a second time in two weeks, she's really ticked. Thanks DTV!!


Unplug the power from the hard drive, let it reboot. Then reset the receiver. I'm convinced that the software download killed the hard drive until it was rebooted.


----------



## fo71

Someone is going to get fired !!!!!


----------



## studdad

DarekP said:


> Five HR20's and one HR21, all locked up.


lol, any of those in a bathroom or something?


----------



## chris8796

mroot said:


> I am having the same problem with the blinking lights on the right. Jumps between 480p and 720p and no picture will sync!!!
> 
> ARGH!


I had the same problem, restarting the TV solved it. I think it was a HDCP handshake issue.


----------



## finaldiet

Update. Pulled power to receiver and external hard-drive and re-booted hard-drive and then turned power on to receiver and everything came up upon second re-boot. It was doing this as I was posting last post.


----------



## dcowboy7

bootsy said:


> Does this have anything to do with Poltergeist in the Direct TV commercial?


karma.


----------



## finaldiet

shockwavebob said:


> Unplug the power from the hard drive, let it reboot. Then reset the receiver. I'm convinced that the software download killed the hard drive until it was rebooted.


Thanks. I was doing this when you posted.


----------



## imschur

Is there any chance this update will fix my issues of the unit not turning on or off, freezing several times per day and having a 30 second delay accepting remote commands that Ive been experiencing since the unit was installed a week and a half ago?

thanks


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Thank goodness for dbstalk.com!

Consider joning the DBSTalk.com Club if you feel the website serves a valuable purpose


----------



## PolishPoet

Report #20081021-372F. 

HR20-700

IRD had 290. Complete system lockup. Gray screen. Remote non functional, as front panel controls. System locked up after pause, play rewind play.


----------



## GregLee

The reboot came at 12:21pm local, 6:21pm eastern for me, but despite reading several relevant postings, I still can't quite make sense of what happened. I was already running version 0x0290, so no new version was downloaded for me. So why the reboot? What was the point? Just to be irritating? (It was indeed irritating.)


----------



## SlimyPizza

I came in around 7:30 EDT, turned on the TV and saw the message box informing me of the new (unnamed) download and asking if it was ok to proceed. I said OK and about 20mins later all was good. I'm sorry to hear of others having problems but it's fine here. I'm curious about the release notes and will look for those later. I'm glad to get an update as its been awhile but seems this could have waited until the early morning hours. 

One thing I did note, the blue ring which I keep at 50% returned to that state after the download and reboot. I don't believe I've seen that before. I have no missing channels as others report and the prioritized list is intact. I hope that is the norm for most everyone.


----------



## coit

Well, my unit is completely hosed up now. 

I can't watch any of my previous recordings, the lights on the right start to flash and alternate, and the buttons are non responsive except for the power button, which turns the unit off after a delay.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Now one of my HR20's won't boot up AT ALL. Just get the circling lights. 

RBR. Fingers crossed.


----------



## djwww98

hdfan1 said:


> After the software update there was a message on the screen the reason for the update was to support 1080P movies coming soon and to give more cast information in show descriptions and to improve the search feature.


And that's what was so damn important that it just had to be done immediately? Not only should this have been done late at night, there should be an automatic overide in there that delays a reboot and download if there is a recording going on at the time.


----------



## Radio Enginerd

EricRobins said:


> I used my HR20-100's this morning (10/21), but when I got home this afternoon, both were locked-up with no picture. The units were both unresponsive to remote commands and the only button that worked was the little red one.
> 
> Any reason both would go belly up like this?
> 
> Btw, my HR21-700 is fine.


All of my HRXX-XXX DVR's were frozen solid.


----------



## Groundhog45

All four HR2x boxes rebooted. No problems there. I was already on 290. The one thing I noticed during the reboot is that when it was downloading the satellite data and the resolution lights were cycling, it went "480i, 480p, 720p. 1080i" and then it turned on "1080p", the 720p and 1080i lights simultaneously. Maybe it has been doing that for a while in the beta releases and I just haven't noticed before during the reboot.


----------



## wjanowski

Geez, what a bunch of crybabies. I remember when I had cable and it would go down for hours at a time for no good reason, and one lousy reboot has you all screaming bloody murder, demanding firings and running off to other providers.

Two points:

1. It's technology, and all technology has the possibility of failure. DirecTV is damned reliable seeing as your watching TV coming from freakin' outer space!

2. It's only TV, for Chrissake. Get a life.


----------



## spartanstew

bltx1 said:


> {Many people travel for a living. What do you think they'll come home to? }


I travel every week. I come home to a full list and no problems. Last time this happened they rebooted all the receivers right before prime time in my area, so I didn't miss any recordings.

Looks like they did the same thing today. Thanks D*. Should have a complete list when I get home again.


----------



## JSLayton

Any HD local channel (not OTA) is switching back and forth from 1080i to 480p and will never sync. I don't even have 480p selected as an option. Native is turned off. WHAT IS THE DEAL!??!?


----------



## a k

Get this:

Go into your play list and go over to MOVIES now and you will find DTV is downloading an Obama campaign add and eating up your hard drive space


. What B******T.


----------



## Diana C

anubys said:


> HR21 downloaded new software and is fine
> 
> HR20 won't download despite 4 reboots...
> 
> argh...


If you are stuck on the "Step 2 of 2: Getting satellite info..." screen try this:

Hit "Menu", select Dish Setup and manually reset the dish and switch configuration for you installation.

I had that problem and this got it to finish and restart normally.


----------



## studdad

AirRocker said:


> It can pause at 97% for a good bit of time... Please just give it a few...


I will second that, 97% seems to be the magical number for a VERY long pause, so don't panic if that happens, just give it some time.


----------



## jcmnyu

I was watching my HR-21 and was given an option of whether to download an update now or later. I chose later as I was watching something. My HR-20 rebooted on its own and came up solid snow which I noticed at about 7:50 ET. RBR brought it back. However, the HR-21 rebooted itself just before 8 which caused me to miss the first 15 minutes of House. It makes no sense to have a software update in the evening. What happened to updates at 2 AM?


----------



## tas3986

Looks like my Samsung 1080P tv, does not support the 1080P hdmi signal that DTV is putting out. Is DTV using 1080P/24? My Samsung does only says that it supports 1080P.

Any ideas?


----------



## RAD

erickufrin said:


> No VOD???
> 
> Did they turn it off in preperation/anticipation for the 290 update?
> 
> I WANT SOME 1080p!!!!
> 
> Ive got a free PPV certificate and its itching to get used!


VoD can take up to 24 hours to repopulate the guide, especially after a release that flushes the guide cache.


----------



## RunnerFL

Yellow-06-GT said:


> I am shopping for a new TV as I type. It is a good excuse.


Make sure it will do 1080p/24 native, no pulldown.

The 1080p content is /24 only.


----------



## rebkell

JSLayton said:


> Any HD local channel (not OTA) is switching back and forth from 1080i to 480p and will never sync. I don't even have 480p selected as an option. Native is turned off. WHAT IS THE DEAL!??!?


I had the same problem, I changed to another channel and then changed back and it was ok, but something else and it might make a difference is that I actually wasn't on that video input, I was actually on another video input when I did it, maybe it's something to do with the hdmi handshaking and since I wasn't actually viewing the screen it had an effect.


----------



## BudShark

tas3986 said:


> Looks like my Samsung 1080P tv, does not support the 1080P hdmi signal that DTV is putting out. Is DTV using 1080P/24? My Samsung does only says that it supports 1080P.
> 
> Any ideas?


What Samsung do you have - model?


----------



## Fa C Shus

any chance that a D* CSR is reading this? If so can we get tonights Network shows put on DoD since you are somewhat (tongue in cheek) responsible for my missing an episode? Namely House from Fox


----------



## digger16309

From the D* web site:


Need help with your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver?
October 21, 2008

We experienced a temporary transmission glitch with our equipment. If your HD DVR receiver (HR20/HR21/HR22/R22) is not responding to your remote control or front panel commands, you can resolve this issue by pressing the red "Reset" button located inside the small door on the front right corner of your receiver or you can unplug the power cord from the electrical outlet and wait 60 seconds prior to plugging it back into the outlet. Please allow about 15 minutes for your receiver to complete the resetting process. Once completed, your picture will return automatically. Unfortunately, any show you may have scheduled to record earlier today will not be available on your DVR.

Please note, DIRECTV is automatically resetting your HD DVR or DVR receiver remotely throughout the evening to resolve this issue for you. You may experience a temporary interruption to your TV viewing or recording during that time.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. Our promise is to provide you with the best television experience, and to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. If you have any further concerns, please do not hesitate in contacting us at 800-347-3288.


----------



## RunnerFL

gator5000e said:


> The release notes that pop up after the DL says that one of te improvements is deeper cast information. However, I have no cast information at all. I can't move the yellow cursor to the right side of the screen and there are no scroll bars. Anyone else seeing this? I don't want to reboot again, just now.


You need to wait for the guide data to re-populate.


----------



## chicagojim

tas3986 said:


> Looks like my Samsung 1080P tv, does not support the 1080P hdmi signal that DTV is putting out. Is DTV using 1080P/24? My Samsung does only says that it supports 1080P.
> 
> Any ideas?


DTV supports 1080P/24

If your TV, like my Sony, only supports 1080P/60, you can only see the vod in interlaced mode.


----------



## 24Flames

bfncbs1 said:


> Third reboot was the charm.........Got all my channels back. Now I just pray for stability!!


Ditto for me. It took three reboots. First time I've had to reboot that many times.


----------



## wjanowski

a k said:


> Go into your play list and go over to MOVIES now and you will find DTV is downloading an Obama campaign add and eating up your hard drive space
> QUOTE]
> 
> While I also have no interest in Obama's video, the Movies Now function stores video in a protected area on the hard drive that you cannot access anyway. It's not using up your hard drive space.


----------



## onan38

Sorry for the ones that are having trouble but you are in the right place to get the help you need with your problems thanks to all here!!


----------



## BudShark

Fa C Shus said:


> any chance that a D* CSR is reading this? If so can we get tonights Network shows put on DoD since you are somewhat (tongue in cheek) responsible for my missing an episode? Namely House from Fox


No problems - but it takes 8 days:

http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=house


----------



## mx6bfast

a k said:


> Get this:
> 
> Go into your play list and go over to MOVIES now and you will find DTV is downloading an Obama campaign add and eating up your hard drive space
> 
> . What B******T.


That is some Bull f'n s**t.

And I bet we wont get something from McCain. I'll be calling D* about this.

D* sucks.


----------



## mdwood

Ok, I've experienced most of what the rest of you have, but I cannot see video on any shows I already had recorded on my HR20-100. It's connected to a Sony XBR with component cables, I can play new stuff I record but when I try to play something recorded before the update today, no video, just audio. I did try unchecking and re-checking the resolutions, and have rebooted it a couple times.

Any ideas?


----------



## RAD

tas3986 said:


> Looks like my Samsung 1080P tv, does not support the 1080P hdmi signal that DTV is putting out. Is DTV using 1080P/24? My Samsung does only says that it supports 1080P.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have a Samsung LN-S4696D and it does 1080p/24. How do you know that your set doesn't support the 1080p HDMI signal from the HR2X?


----------



## BudShark

24Flames said:


> Ditto for me. It took three reboots. First time I've had to reboot that many times.


What specifically did you see the first 2 reboots that indicated a 3rd was needed?


----------



## RunnerFL

chicagojim said:


> The 02468 code from a reset should bring the national release to the receiver immediately, but remember CE recordings I think will vanish (If I remember the warnings in the CE downloads correctly)


The notes for the CE were to let those of us downloading CE's know that if during that cycle we went back to the NR we would lose recordings. Now that the CE IS the NR no recordings will be lost.


----------



## BudShark

mdwood said:


> Ok, I've experienced most of what the rest of you have, but I cannot see video on any shows I already had recorded on my HR20-100. It's connected to a Sony XBR with component cables, I can play new stuff I record but when I try to play something recorded before the update today, no video, just audio. I did try unchecking and re-checking the resolutions, and have rebooted it a couple times.
> 
> Any ideas?


Just a black screen? What resolution are you on now - Native or a dedicated? It sounds like you tried it - but I'm assuming a safe resolution like 480P hasn't helped?


----------



## studdad

coit said:


> What does it mean when, after rebooting, the four blue lights on the right side start flashing and the receiver provides no picture to the TV?
> 
> Sorry if this has been answered, but I am trying to get my unit back up before 8 PM!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thanks!


I urge you,,,,,back slowly away from the DVR,,,,,don't make any sudden movements :eek2:


----------



## Shawnn

HR20 Dead and will not turn on after re-set.


----------



## BudShark

RunnerFL said:


> The notes for the CE were to let those of us downloading CE's know that if during that cycle we went back to the NR we would lose recordings. Now that the CE IS the NR no recordings will be lost.


And to further what Runner said - you can't even go back to pre-290 now.


----------



## RunnerFL

a k said:


> Get this:
> 
> Go into your play list and go over to MOVIES now and you will find DTV is downloading an Obama campaign add and eating up your hard drive space
> 
> . What B******T.


It's not your space, it's on their reserved portion of the drive. It doesn't take away any space for your recordings.


----------



## bonscott87

mx6bfast said:


> That is some Bull f'n s**t.
> 
> And I bet we wont get something from McCain. I'll be calling D* about this.
> 
> D* sucks.


You do realize it's just paid advertising. Similar to Obama buying a half hour of network time which the network said McCain can also do but he has so far declined. If McCain wants to buy an ad on DirecTV then he certainly will.


----------



## BudShark

Shawnn said:


> HR20 Dead and will not turn on after re-set.


If you've pulled power cable and plugged back in - wait about 3-4 minutes. Sometimes you'll get no indicator lights on the front for a few.

If that doesn't work.. sounds like a phone call.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

BudShark said:


> No problems - but it takes 8 days:
> 
> http://www.fox.com/fod/play.php?sh=house


prison break and others are up next day.

Try www.myfoxchicago.com or http://streaming.myfoxchicago.com/index.html

replace chicago with your fox city name.


----------



## bonscott87

And for me, the HR21 never was locked up thankfully but the HR20 was and required a RBR. I got lucky I finished up the yard work and decided not to go out for dinner or else the HR20 would have missed Fringe and Mrs. Bonscott would not have been very happy with that.


----------



## JoeTheDragon

Just got asked to download on my HR21-100


----------



## jdspencer

What else did they add to the search feature? The use of the remote keys to enter names has been around since 254.


----------



## 24Flames

BudShark said:


> What specifically did you see the first 2 reboots that indicated a 3rd was needed?


After I completed the first two reboots, all I received was a blank, black screen on my tv. None of my buttons worked on the remote or receiver. Just continued receiving a black screen.......


----------



## shmengie

wjanowski said:


> Geez, what a bunch of crybabies. I remember when I had cable and it would go down for hours at a time for no good reason, and one lousy reboot has you all screaming bloody murder, demanding firings and running off to other providers.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> 1. It's technology, and all technology has the possibility of failure. DirecTV is damned reliable seeing as your watching TV coming from freakin' outer space!
> 
> 2. It's only TV, for Chrissake. Get a life.


points taken. BUT...

the past few months has seen d* pushing out bad updates repeatedly. this isn't a once or twice occurrence. these past two lock ups could be transmission glitches and totally unrelated to the bad update pushes. but, perception is key here. it feels like d* has dropped any semblance of qc and are just releasing updates without testing.

these are complicated boxes with complicated software. but we get to ***** about microsoft all the time. why not d*?


----------



## Diana C

mx6bfast said:


> That is some Bull f'n s**t.
> 
> And I bet we wont get something from McCain. I'll be calling D* about this.
> 
> D* sucks.


The ads have been there for at least the past week. The Obama campaign PAID to have them downloaded. If you don't want to, you don't have to watch them. McCain has the option of doing the same.


----------



## ChrisMinCT

They forced a software download at 8:50pm? While the unit was in the middle of recording a show? Good timing - kill the last 10 minutes of the first recording and make sure the first 5 minutes of the next show is missing too. And for what? 1080p? Can't use it. Better cast search? Never done a cast search. Give me a break. Oh, and they leave the unit DOA after the download too? Had to unplug the poor girl to bring her back to life. Nice touch. L O S E R S!!!!


----------



## Dusty

This is strange. My wife called me while I was at work that our DVR is frozen. I got home, did a RBR. No big deal. Things are working again. But 30 minutes later, my units are doing 290 download automatically, during a prime time. I didn't do 02468. Strange.


----------



## bradfjoh

I can't get my hr20 back up... I got the spontaneous reboot at 3p (PST) .. took kids out to the playground and just got back 6p (PST) and can't get the machine to power back on...

eta: each time I rbr or power off the receiver, the unit comes back on with a very faint blue power light which after about 30 seconds goes off entirely. argh.


----------



## RD in Fla

mx6bfast said:


> That is some Bull f'n s**t.
> 
> And I bet we wont get something from McCain. I'll be calling D* about this.
> 
> D* sucks.


You are probably correct. I'm sure Directv would gladly take the McCain campaign's money too, but Obama/Biden has more cash to spend at this point. Just a fact.


----------



## BudShark

shmengie said:


> points taken. BUT...
> 
> the past few months has seen d* pushing out bad updates repeatedly. this isn't a once or twice occurrence. these past two lock ups could be transmission glitches and totally unrelated to the bad update pushes. but, perception is key here. it feels like d* has dropped any semblance of qc and are just releasing updates without testing.
> 
> these are complicated boxes with complicated software. but we get to ***** about microsoft all the time. why not d*?


Few months of bad updates? Ummm... I don't think thats true. Obviously there are some issues today, but I don't think there is any data to back up your claim.

And as far as D* qc... again, obviously some issues today, but just look at this site and the CE program to see that D* is taking QC and testing quite seriously.


----------



## spartanstew

bonscott87 said:


> You do realize it's just paid advertising. Similar to Obama buying a half hour of network time which the network said McCain can also do but he has so far declined. If McCain wants to buy an ad on DirecTV then he certainly will.


Of course they know that. They just want to show how cool they are by using profanity and throwing politics into the mix.


----------



## BudShark

ChrisMinCT said:


> They forced a software download at 8:50pm? While the unit was in the middle of recording a show? Good timing - kill the last 10 minutes of the first recording and make sure the first 5 minutes of the next show is missing too. And for what? 1080p? Can't use it. Better cast search? Never done a cast search. Give me a break. Oh, and they leave the unit DOA after the download too? Had to unplug the poor girl to bring her back to life. Nice touch. L O S E R S!!!!


There may be other reasons for this forced push. D* has never forced a download in the middle of the day/evening like this. Obviously they had a reason to get it out - quick. And I'm betting 1080P wasn't it... probably the continued lock-ups... hmmm... just a guess.


----------



## JSLayton

rebkell said:


> I had the same problem, I changed to another channel and then changed back and it was ok, but something else and it might make a difference is that I actually wasn't on that video input, I was actually on another video input when I did it, maybe it's something to do with the hdmi handshaking and since I wasn't actually viewing the screen it had an effect.


I have tried everything I can think of, but it still isn't working properly


----------



## David MacLeod

BudShark said:


> There may be other reasons for this forced push. D* has never forced a download in the middle of the day/evening like this. Obviously they had a reason to get it out - quick. And I'm betting 1080P wasn't it... probably the continued lock-ups... hmmm... just a guess.


thats a good point, could be I guess.


----------



## BudShark

bradfjoh said:


> I can't get my hr20 back up... I got the spontaneous reboot at 3p (PST) .. took kids out to the playground and just got back 6p (PST) and can't get the machine to power back on...


Pull the power cable and wait at least 60 seconds - 2-3 minutes to be safe. Plug back in and let us know.


----------



## shockwavebob

Now, for my next problem. After several reboots, I thought everything was hunky dory. Went to watch a recorded show, got the Service Not Activated warning, same with watching OTA. Fourth reboot's a charm right?


----------



## kirkus

After three reboots, I now have the record light on, the 480P light on solid and the 720P light flickering, no picture and no response to remote. This happened after first reboot (after sats were confirmed and somewhere during the 0 - 100% stage). On second reboot, got a "searching for satellites" message and never got to the 0 - 100%. This is the third reboot and have same as initial problem. Could it possibly be downloading the software (record light on)? I wouldn't have thought it would reboot until full download. 

Upstairs unit upgraded fine (if you call a reboot during prime time fine). Though all units were locked earlier this afternoon as well

Been with D since 1995 and never seen anything like this. Unbelievable disaster. How can the keep screwing up this badly?


----------



## Blademan

290 observations:

Guide scrolling much faster, almost instantaneous
Channel tuning after channel selection much faster


----------



## mdwood

BudShark said:


> Just a black screen? What resolution are you on now - Native or a dedicated? It sounds like you tried it - but I'm assuming a safe resolution like 480P hasn't helped?


Well I thought I had but I can watch them on 480p, thank you for that.

This TV only supports 1080i, 480i, and 480p and newer shows plays in 1080i just fine. Like Fringe is recording right now and looks great in 1080i. For most of the shows that's fine, but a lot of them I have had on there for a long time, like a couple concerts, etc. Hope there's a way to fix that.


----------



## SlimyPizza

It's in the release notes and I can certainly see it myself. The Guide speed has been increased.


----------



## BudShark

Blademan said:


> 290 observations:
> 
> Guide scrolling much faster, almost instantaneous
> Channel tuning after channel selection much faster


 A ray of hope!


----------



## scottjf8

bradfjoh said:


> I can't get my hr20 back up... I got the spontaneous reboot at 3p (PST) .. took kids out to the playground and just got back 6p (PST) and can't get the machine to power back on...
> 
> eta: each time I rbr or power off the receiver, the unit comes back on with a very faint blue power light which after about 30 seconds goes off entirely. argh.


THat's what mine is doing, but it's about 3 or 4 seconds, not 30.

I'm so pissed.


----------



## ThomasM

shmengie said:


> it feels like d* has dropped any semblance of qc and are just releasing updates without testing.


Oh, no they aren't. In addition to in-house testing, participants in the Cutting Edge program (viewable elsewhere on this messaging system) are constantly getting software that regular subscribers never see and risking problems (and, of course, offering feedback!) so that when software is released to regular subscribers it is _relatively_ bug-free.

This lock-up issue is unrelated and is a problem of some sort with the actual transmission process.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo

For the people having problems getting the unit to boot up try unplugging the unit for about a minute and than plug it back in.


----------



## BudShark

mdwood said:


> Well I thought I had but I can watch them on 480p, thank you for that.
> 
> This TV only supports 1080i, 480i, and 480p and newer shows plays in 1080i just fine. Like Fringe is recording right now and looks great in 1080i. For most of the shows that's fine, but a lot of them I have had on there for a long time, like a couple concerts, etc. Hope there's a way to fix that.


Haven't heard of the issue before... glad its at least visible... they should be able to come back at full ... no reason they can't as long as they are there. May just take the system a bit to clean up cache, download guide and get back to normal. Like I said... never seen it... but your best bet now is to give it overnight and see where you are at in the morning.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Anyone having issues, please come to the chat room...

http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


----------



## Diana C

Hr20-700 required 4 reboots and a manual reset of dish settings. Now, it failed to start recording Fringe at 9:00.


----------



## dchamero

Well I finally got hold of a key (thanks) and it works perfectly!!!

Thanks


----------



## wjanowski

BudShark said:


> Few months of bad updates? Ummm... I don't think thats true. Obviously there are some issues today, but I don't think there is any data to back up your claim.
> 
> And as far as D* qc... again, obviously some issues today, but just look at this site and the CE program to see that D* is taking QC and testing quite seriously.


Agreed. Admittedly, sometime sh*t just happens, but implying that D* doesn't care about QC or their customers just because of an unanticipated glitch is totally unjustified.


----------



## tabraha

Hmm release notes say 1080p now supported for PPV. That's interesting. Sure wish they would have given me these improvements at about 3:30 am though!


----------



## David MacLeod

Titan25 said:


> Hr20-700 required 4 reboots and a manual reset of dish settings. Now, it failed to start recording Fringe at 9:00.


make sure your time zone settings did not change.


----------



## RunnerFL

ChrisMinCT said:


> They forced a software download at 8:50pm? While the unit was in the middle of recording a show? Good timing - kill the last 10 minutes of the first recording and make sure the first 5 minutes of the next show is missing too. And for what? 1080p? Can't use it. Better cast search? Never done a cast search. Give me a break. Oh, and they leave the unit DOA after the download too? Had to unplug the poor girl to bring her back to life. Nice touch. L O S E R S!!!!


You had the option of downloading later via the popup you saw on your tv asking if you wanted to download or not.


----------



## BudShark

tabraha said:


> Hmm release notes say 1080p now supported for PPV. That's interesting. Sure wish they would have given me these improvements at about 3:30 am though!


Agreed... the timing isn't good for a DVR update... I'm sure they know that now... and their Customer Service Reps will make sure they get the message!


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

wjanowski said:


> Geez, what a bunch of crybabies. I remember when I had cable and it would go down for hours at a time for no good reason, and one lousy reboot has you all screaming bloody murder, demanding firings and running off to other providers.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> 1. It's technology, and all technology has the possibility of failure. DirecTV is damned reliable seeing as your watching TV coming from freakin' outer space!
> 
> 2. It's only TV, for Chrissake. Get a life.


Gee, you're a STUD! Really puts me in MY place for complaining. Guess the PITA factor doesn't even figure into this?

Yes, it's only TV. But we *PAY* for this service. We dont PAY for problems like this. A glitch ONCE is no problem. But TWICE in the SAME MONTH? And its MULTIPLE reboots, not just ONE.

And before you lump me into the "cry baby" crowd, I've had D* probably longer than you have. I've defended it as well as cursed it. Don't like that? You don't have to.


----------



## shockwavebob

4th reboot no good. Still getting Service Not Active. Call Customer Service (750) when trying to view recorded shows off OTA or OTA. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions? FWIW, regular satellite channels and shows recorded from satellite work fine.


----------



## Phil T

I guess I missed all the fun. When I came home tonight both HR2x were turned on but working fine.


----------



## TDooley

BudShark said:


> And as far as D* qc... again, obviously some issues today, but just look at this site and the CE program to see that D* is taking QC and testing quite seriously.


The point is that I didn't pay for this equipment 2 years ago to be a beta testernore did anyone else I believe.

There was no statement - that the software contained in this device is defective - when they sold it to me.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

shockwavebob said:


> 4th reboot no good. Still getting Service Not Active. Call Customer Service (750) when trying to view recorded shows off OTA or OTA. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions?


Try rerunning the OTA setup...


----------



## acer505

My 2 HR20-100 just did a new software upgrade,i think that's the problem it wants to upgrade.


----------



## David MacLeod

shockwavebob said:


> 4th reboot no good. Still getting Service Not Active. Call Customer Service (750) when trying to view recorded shows off OTA or OTA. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions?


rerun ota setup, if does not fix it reauthorize on D website.


----------



## mdwood

BudShark said:


> Haven't heard of the issue before... glad its at least visible... they should be able to come back at full ... no reason they can't as long as they are there. May just take the system a bit to clean up cache, download guide and get back to normal. Like I said... never seen it... but your best bet now is to give it overnight and see where you are at in the morning.


Thanks for your help, now I need a beer.


----------



## TDooley

RunnerFL said:


> You had the option of downloading later via the popup you saw on your tv asking if you wanted to download or not.


I didn't - it downloaded & installed all by itself.


----------



## MattDing

BudShark said:


> There may be other reasons for this forced push. D* has never forced a download in the middle of the day/evening like this. Obviously they had a reason to get it out - quick. And I'm betting 1080P wasn't it... probably the continued lock-ups... hmmm... just a guess.


Look, from what we know about last week's mess and this current screwup we can infer exactly what is happening.

Last week they said the lockups were a problem with the guide data - there was too much data in the stream.

Today we get lockups again.

Also today, in the middle of East Coast prime time, there is an update and one of the new features is more cast data.

For whatever reason the show data DirecTV started pushing last week had the extra cast info. 255 couldn't handle that and locked up. They fixed it then but it started coming through again today.

Maybe the data they buy has it embedded. Maybe they were supposed to have 290 out two weeks ago and didn't.

Either way, rather than chopping the show data yet again, they are pushing 290 out the door RIGHT NOW to stop the lockup plague.

Just a guess but I'll bet it's a damn close one.


----------



## bradfjoh

BudShark said:


> Pull the power cable and wait at least 60 seconds - 2-3 minutes to be safe. Plug back in and let us know.


boo... that did not fix it. I'm not trying to unplug the cord for the 2nd time... Left it unplugged for 3:30minutes... Again a very faint blue light and no luck.


----------



## BudShark

shockwavebob said:


> 4th reboot no good. Still getting Service Not Active. Call Customer Service (750) when trying to view recorded shows off OTA or OTA. This is ridiculous. Any suggestions?


The 750 message indicates you might want to get on the phone with D*. The system seems to be booting and loading properly... but there's something going on with the account authorization...

Connected to a phone line or Internet? Anything else that might have triggered the system to turn off the service? Its just OTA? HR20 or HR21/22?


----------



## scottjf8

ok mine finally booted up. Nice update. sheesh.


----------



## RunnerFL

TDooley said:


> I didn't - it downloaded & installed all by itself.


Interesting... Others are saying they got a popup as always.


----------



## 24Flames

BudShark said:


> Few months of bad updates? Ummm... I don't think thats true. Obviously there are some issues today, but I don't think there is any data to back up your claim.
> 
> And as far as D* qc... again, obviously some issues today, but just look at this site and the CE program to see that D* is taking QC and testing quite seriously.


All evidence to the contrary.......:eek2:


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> boo... that did not fix it. I'm not trying to unplug the cord for the 2nd time... Left it unplugged for 3:30minutes... Again a very faint blue light and no luck.


wait at least 15 minutes.


----------



## Davenlr

scottjf8 said:


> THat's what mine is doing, but it's about 3 or 4 seconds, not 30.
> 
> I'm so pissed.


It may be downloading the software, leave it sit like that for at least 30 minutes.


----------



## shockwavebob

AirRocker said:


> Try rerunning the OTA setup...


Will do.


----------



## bradfjoh

scottjf8 said:


> ok mine finally booted up. Nice update. sheesh.


wtf did you have to do... I've unplugged and re-plugged mine in about 3-4 times now all with no luck.

Is the only fix to force a reboot?


----------



## David MacLeod

BudShark said:


> The 750 message indicates you might want to get on the phone with D*. The system seems to be booting and loading properly... but there's something going on with the account authorization...
> 
> Connected to a phone line or Internet? Anything else that might have triggered the system to turn off the service? Its just OTA? HR20 or HR21/22?


happened to me 2 weeks ago when I put new unit on nr, did not need csr but every situation is different of course.


----------



## krock918316

shockwavebob said:


> Now, for my next problem. After several reboots, I thought everything was hunky dory. Went to watch a recorded show, got the Service Not Activated warning, same with watching OTA. Fourth reboot's a charm right?


Go to the DirecTV website, and send your receiver an new authorization signal. Login to your account, and go to ......

Help! I was going to give shockwavebob instructions on how to send a new authorization signal, but D* has moved it. Where did it go?


----------



## shockwavebob

RunnerFL said:


> Interesting... Others are saying they got a popup as always.


I got a popup, selected later and it did it anyway about 15 minutes later.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

I would advise everyone that is having to unplug their receivers to leave them unplugged for at least 10-15 minutes...


----------



## BudShark

TDooley said:


> The point is that I didn't pay for this equipment 2 years ago to be a beta testernore did anyone else I believe.
> 
> There was no statement - that the software contained in this device is defective - when they sold it to me.


I won't argue with you about it... but the agreement clearly states D* will and can update the software on the box... with no mention they won't do it at 8pm...


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Mine locked up too, HR20-700.

But I just got a pop up message on the screen asking me to download new data, did anyone else get this pop up screen?

And the DL screen looks way different, very basic.


----------



## Just J

BudShark said:


> There may be other reasons for this forced push. D* has never forced a download in the middle of the day/evening like this. Obviously they had a reason to get it out - quick. And I'm betting 1080P wasn't it... probably the continued lock-ups... hmmm... just a guess.


I can't imagine the size of the problem they were having that justified the kind of disruption they've handed out (had to unplug mine from the wall to get it back - multiple RBR's had no effect) rather than waiting until the wee hours of the morning.

They also need to implement an opt-in email notification system for these things that would send an email to people when this happen telling them that they should check their machines because a code push has occurred and they should verify that their machines are alive.

I'm just glad this didn't happen during one of the many weeks that I travel.

[Slipping into conspiracy theory mode] Recent sequence of events at my house:

DTV calls and says they're getting lots of "drop outs" on my box and they want to send someone out. Even though I have seen no symptoms, I let them come out. They end up tweaking antenna alignment for lack of anything better to do.
Glitch #1 hangs my machine until I remove and restore power.
I get a letter claiming I have signed up for a $6/month customer care service to protect my box. I had not, so I call them and tell them to cancel the service and credit my account with any charges.
Glitch #2, also requiring removal and restoration of power to recover.

Between scary claims of a failing box and remote initiated lock-ups, seems like DirecTV has gone into the "protection" business, if you know what I'm sayin'. :nono2:  :nono:


----------



## studdad

bonscott87 said:


> And for me, the HR21 never was locked up thankfully but the HR20 was and required a RBR. I got lucky I finished up the yard work and decided not to go out for dinner or else the HR20 would have missed Fringe and Mrs. Bonscott would not have been very happy with that.


lol, I am out of town, and the first thing I did when I saw this was call my Wife and tell her to make sure Fringe records.


----------



## David MacLeod

krock918316 said:


> Go to the DirecTV website, and send your receiver an new authorization signal. Login to your account, and go to ......
> 
> Help! I was going to give shockwavebob instructions on how to send a new authorization signal, but D* has moved it. Where did it go?


hit the help tab and then error messages, was there a few days ago


----------



## BudShark

David MacLeod said:


> happened to me 2 weeks ago when I put new unit on nr, did not need csr but every situation is different of course.


I agree... on this one try David and AirRocker's suggestions first...


----------



## bradfjoh

David MacLeod said:


> wait at least 15 minutes.


NOt to be rude, but what will waiting for 15 minutes do that waiting a little over 3 minutes didn't? I feel like I'm grasping at straws here.


----------



## shockwavebob

BudShark said:


> The 750 message indicates you might want to get on the phone with D*. The system seems to be booting and loading properly... but there's something going on with the account authorization...
> 
> Connected to a phone line or Internet? Anything else that might have triggered the system to turn off the service? Its just OTA? HR20 or HR21/22?


I'm not connected to either, never have been. I was watching 2-1 CBS when it updated. Now, I cannot watch any OTA nor anything recorded OTA. I tried watching Chuck from last night, I watched half of it last night, recorded OTA. Now I can't watch it. I can, however, watch NCIS recorded on 242 with no problems.

Oh, and to clarify, I was receiving guide data for my OTA channels, just not able to view.


----------



## TDooley

RunnerFL said:


> Interesting... Others are saying they got a popup as always.


I got the popup - my remote was already being ignored, so before I could get to the panel to tell it not to download, off it went.


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> NOt to be rude, but what will waiting for 15 minutes do that waiting a little over 3 minutes didn't? I feel like I'm grasping at straws here.


it generally works. thats the difference,


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bradfjoh said:


> NOt to be rude, but what will waiting for 15 minutes do that waiting a little over 3 minutes didn't? I feel like I'm grasping at straws here.


Time for capacitors to bleed off...


----------



## shockwavebob

You guys are the best. Whoever suggested redoing the initial Antenna setup, that seemed to do the trick. Thanks a lot guys. No other problems noted YET!


----------



## ATARI

Downloading now...

Hope it is done in time to record The Shield...


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> NOt to be rude, but what will waiting for 15 minutes do that waiting a little over 3 minutes didn't? I feel like I'm grasping at straws here.


also, when plugging back in it may be a few minutes before you see activity, do not be alarmed.


----------



## RunnerFL

TDooley said:


> I didn't - it downloaded & installed all by itself.





TDooley said:


> I got the popup - my remote was already being ignored, so before I could get to the panel to tell it not to download, off it went.


First you didn't get the popup, now you say you did. Which is it?


----------



## wjanowski

carlsbad_bolt_fan said:


> Gee, you're a STUD! Really puts me in MY place for complaining. Guess the PITA factor doesn't even figure into this?
> 
> Yes, it's only TV. But we *PAY* for this service. We dont PAY for problems like this. A glitch ONCE is no problem. But TWICE in the SAME MONTH? And its MULTIPLE reboots, not just ONE.
> 
> And before you lump me into the "cry baby" crowd, I've had D* probably longer than you have. I've defended it as well as cursed it. Don't like that? You don't have to.


Oooo, twice in one month? I didn't realize the pain you've gone through. When was the last time before this month? And you had to reboot more than once? Let me buy you a beer to cry in!

I *PAY* for my car and you know what? I have to *PAY *again when it breaks. Get some perspective.

And sorry to burst your bubble, but I cut my cable in 1999. And after hurricane Isabel, we lost power for five days. When the power came back up, it took Comcast another four days to get back my broadband, while my DirecTV was already there waiting for me.


----------



## David MacLeod

shockwavebob said:


> You guys are the best. Whoever suggested redoing the initial Antenna setup, that seemed to do the trick. Thanks a lot guys. No other problems noted YET!


glad to hear that.


----------



## Christopher Gould

RunnerFL said:


> Interesting... Others are saying they got a popup as always.


the mssage pops up, but if you don't answer in time it will auto start the download. I have two hr21s hooked to the same AV receiver. went to the bathroom and when i came back the message was on the screen and i said later, but before i got switched to the other hr21 it started the download.


----------



## bm54409

When this happened a few weeks ago I lost everything on my HR20. I am afraid I will lose everything again when I reset.


----------



## Davenlr

mdwood said:


> Ok, I've experienced most of what the rest of you have, but I cannot see video on any shows I already had recorded on my HR20-100. It's connected to a Sony XBR with component cables, I can play new stuff I record but when I try to play something recorded before the update today, no video, just audio. I did try unchecking and re-checking the resolutions, and have rebooted it a couple times.
> 
> Any ideas?


Try turning NATIVE ON


----------



## ATARI

Now rebooting...

Please wait a few more seconds...(for the third time)


----------



## Blademan

TDooley said:


> The point is that I didn't pay for this equipment 2 years ago to be a beta testernore did anyone else I believe.
> 
> There was no statement - that the software contained in this device is defective - when they sold it to me.


Could be worse: I had the Dish 721 for 2 years and that sucked way worse than this unit.
Then again DirecTivo, both HD and SD, rocked.


----------



## RunnerFL

Christopher Gould said:


> the mssage pops up, but if you don't answer in time it will auto start the download.


Because if no one answers it knows no one is there.


----------



## BudShark

bm54409 said:


> When this happened a few weeks ago I lost everything on my HR20. I am afraid I will lose everything again when I reset.


You shouldn't lose any of your recordings... I don't believe we have any reports of anyone losing recordings...


----------



## tem

updated and running with no problems


----------



## btmoore

Wrong way D* does it again, locked up with picture going, crash boom need to reboot. Sony who was doing so good with their releases, just messed up the PS3 with their 2.5 release, quality control has just gone to hell in this industry.


----------



## ATARI

And we appear to be up and running -- with 29 minutes to spare!


----------



## BudShark

ATARI said:


> And we appear to be up and running -- with 29 minutes to spare!


Congrats!


----------



## tas3986

BudShark said:


> What Samsung do you have - model?


Samsung HL-S6187W does not seem to work on 1080P. Specs say nothing about 1080p/24, just that it supports 1080p.


----------



## TDooley

RunnerFL said:


> First you didn't get the popup, now you say you did. Which is it?


I never said I didn't get a popup.

I saw the popup - I never ok'ed it either way - and it started downloading - with no interaction from me.


----------



## ATARI

btmoore said:


> Wrong way D* does it again, locked up with picture going, crash boom need to reboot. Sony who was doing so good with their releases, just messed up the PS3 with their 2.5 release, quality control has just gone to hell in this industry.


It's because companies are finding ways to cut costs, and an easy way to do that is to fire the QA staff and let the programmers check each others code.


----------



## TheRatPatrol

So first it DL's the new software, then it restarts.

Does this new release include soft padding?


----------



## BudShark

tas3986 said:


> Samsung HL-S6187W does not seem to work on 1080P. Specs say nothing about 1080p/24, just that it supports 1080p.


Hmmm... I thought the 6187W did work... but I have a bad memory. How are you determining that 1080P isn't working?


----------



## TDooley

Blademan said:


> Then again DirecTivo, both HD and SD, rocked.


Which is why they are going back, I'll bet.


----------



## mannt88

Received the update to my HR20-700. This is my main TV and all seems fine since the update.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

mannt88 said:


> Received the update to my HR20-700. This is my main TV and all seems fine since the update.


Glad to hear!


----------



## Ken S

sigma1914 said:


> Yea! How dare they make people miss beloved television! The audacity!


Considering that "beloved television" is what makes DirecTV about $20 billion a year and is responsible for all of the jobs at that company and many others it must be a fairly important product to more than just a few.


----------



## BudShark

TDooley said:


> I never said I didn't get a popup.
> 
> I saw the popup - I never ok'ed it either way - and it started downloading - with no interaction from me.


Thats correct behavior... good or bad. After a period of time with no interaction it assumes no one is there and starts the download.


----------



## hdgreg

ATARI said:


> Now rebooting...
> 
> Please wait a few more seconds...(for the third time)


Same here...starting to doubt it will work. Software update took a long time.


----------



## jmathey

EricRobins said:


> I used my HR20-100's this morning (10/21), but when I got home this afternoon, both were locked-up with no picture. The units were both unresponsive to remote commands and the only button that worked was the little red one.
> 
> Any reason both would go belly up like this?
> 
> Btw, my HR21-700 is fine.


HR21-100 dead here. Power reset seems to work, red button did nothing. Maybe more corrupted guide data?

What's the story DTV?


----------



## bm54409

BudShark said:


> You shouldn't lose any of your recordings... I don't believe we have any reports of anyone losing recordings...


I just reset and I didn't lose anything thank god. I did lose everything the last time including the movies now and showcases. I thought my harddrive went bad but everything worked great since. I didn't want to create a panic by posting that back on the 6th. It may have caused a riot.


----------



## BudShark

theratpatrol said:


> So first it DL's the new software, then it restarts.
> 
> Does this new release include soft padding?


Yes.


----------



## Davenlr

ATARI said:


> It's because companies are finding ways to cut costs, and an easy way to do that is to fire the QA staff and let the programmers check each others code.


Except in this case, there are 500+ forum members who check the code, each and every week, for months, before you get it. I seriously doubt if tonights problem was related to the code they just sent. Sounds more like a problem with the old code not handling something new in the datastream they are sending the guide data on, but thats just speculation. In any case, this software is tested adnaseum for months.


----------



## BudShark

bm54409 said:


> I just reset and I didn't lose anything thank god. I did lose everything the last time including the movies now and showcases. I thought my harddrive went bad but everything worked great since. I didn't want to create a panic by posting that back on the 6th. It may have caused a riot.




Glad no issues this time.


----------



## RunnerFL

RunnerFL said:


> You had the option of downloading later via the popup you saw on your tv asking if you wanted to download or not.





TDooley said:


> I didn't - it downloaded & installed all by itself.





TDooley said:


> I never said I didn't get a popup.


I beg to differ...

I said you would have seen a popup, to which you replied "I didn't".


----------



## brianp6621

So mine was locked up and a RBR fixed it.

However then I selected to do the update and when it rebooted (to start the update?) i get the power light, the rotating ring of lights and the res on 480P (normally 720p) and it sits at a black screen...


A further RBR and pulling the plug didn't do anything.


----------



## TDooley

RunnerFL said:


> I beg to differ...
> 
> I said you would have seen a popup, to which you replied "I didn't".


The "I didn't" was meant to refer to either choosing and Ok'ng download now or download later. Neither of which I did.


----------



## BudShark

brianp6621 said:


> So mine was locked up and a RBR fixed it.
> 
> However then I selected to do the update and when it rebooted (to start the update?) i get the power light, the rotating right of lights and the res on 480P (normally 720p) and it sits at a black screen...
> 
> A further RBR and pulling the plug didn't do anything.


Pull the power plug for a number of minutes (recommended up to 15) and try again. My HR20-700 sometimes sits @ a black screen and rotating faint blue light while downloading... takes it about 5 minutes before I see anything on screen.


----------



## mx6bfast

spartanstew said:


> Of course they know that. They just want to show how cool they are by using profanity and throwing politics into the mix.


Yep, your right. 

Does anyone know where I can watch some highlights or the entire Manu game today since it didn't record because my box was frozen?


----------



## Davenlr

brianp6621 said:


> So mine was locked up and a RBR fixed it.
> 
> However then I selected to do the update and when it rebooted (to start the update?) i get the power light, the rotating ring of lights and the res on 480P (normally 720p) and it sits at a black screen...
> 
> A further RBR and pulling the plug didn't do anything.


Download takes 18 minutes before you would see anything. Try letting it go for at least that long and see what happens.


----------



## David MacLeod

brianp6621 said:


> So mine was locked up and a RBR fixed it.
> 
> However then I selected to do the update and when it rebooted (to start the update?) i get the power light, the rotating ring of lights and the res on 480P (normally 720p) and it sits at a black screen...
> 
> A further RBR and pulling the plug didn't do anything.


unplug wait 15 min then plug in, it may take a few minutes for something to happen


----------



## waynebtx

BudShark said:


> Hmmm... I thought the 6187W did work... but I have a bad memory. How are you determining that 1080P isn't working?


Nope the HL-S6187w is 1080p/60 only has no 1080p/24 support.


----------



## BudShark

mx6bfast said:


> Yep, your right.
> 
> Does anyone know where I can watch some highlights or the entire Manu game today since it didn't record because my box was frozen?


Manu?


----------



## BudShark

waynebtx said:


> Nope the HL-S6187w is 1080p/60 only has no 1080p/24 support.


Gotcha... thx!


----------



## hookemfins

Both my 20-700 and 20-100 rebooted at the same time around 6:15 EDT. No power glitches at all, just a reboot while watching something in the buffer.


----------



## waynenm

rob5819 said:


> HR20 and HR21 both completely unresponsive. RBR fixed them, but the HR20 would not see esata drive. A few more reboots and pulling the power cord finally got the esata drive working correctly.


I just had the same experience. Meanwhile, I lost a few recordings in progress.
This is beyond annoying. At least my eSata drive is back in the loop. But why oh why
are they pushing downloads during dinner time?


----------



## brianp6621

Davenlr said:


> Download takes 18 minutes before you would see anything. Try letting it go for at least that long and see what happens.


And all it shows during download is rotating ring and black screen?


----------



## David MacLeod

waynenm said:


> I just had the same experience. Meanwhile, I lost a few recordings in progress.
> This is beyond annoying. At least my eSata drive is back in the loop. But why oh why
> are they pushing downloads during dinner time?


I think it was to combat the boxes freezing that started earlier today


----------



## bradfjoh

rats. I unplugged the unit and waited about 20 minutes to plug it back in... 

The blue light turned on for about 30 seconds - it became more and more faint until it just turned off. 

Some have said we should wait a few minutes for something to happen -- the blue power light should be on while we wait right? 

Weird. As I'm typing this a note came on the TV that said -- you are in Standby mode, please power on to watch tv... I hit the on button and the blue screen goes away and I've got the faint blue light on the DVR again...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

brianp6621 said:


> And all it shows during download is rotating ring and black screen?


Not usually... but some users have reported the receiver taking 5-10 minutes to come back up... What seems to be working best so far... Unplugging for 10-15 minutes... then plug it back in and give it some time...


----------



## David MacLeod

brianp6621 said:


> And all it shows during download is rotating ring and black screen?


it can stay like that for some time.


----------



## BudShark

brianp6621 said:


> And all it shows during download is rotating ring and black screen?


It can... Mines never done it for all 18 minutes... definitely by the Acquiring satellite screen mine is always back. But since 2 of the 3 are never black and 1 of the 3 is usually black... it wouldn't surprise me to hear of 1 that is black for the majority of the download...


----------



## garygaryj

Me, too. HR20-100. Missed recording two favorite shows because of this! Why this again?


----------



## Davenlr

brianp6621 said:


> And all it shows during download is rotating ring and black screen?


Did on another guys box we were helping in the chat room.


----------



## mx6bfast

BudShark said:


> Manu?


Manchester United vs Celtic. It came on ESPN2 at 1:45.

I guess I shoulda skipped my dr appt and watched it online.


----------



## Herdfan

Help - please.

Two of my 20's and 1 21 made it through fine. One 20, my main one is dead. A RBR didn't fix it, unplugging didn't fix it, unplugging with ESATA removed didn't fix it.

All it does is the power light will glow for about 5 seconds, then nothing.

Any suggestions will be appreciated. It is unplugged now and has been for about 5 minutes.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Anyone still having issues, feel free to come to the chat room for help...

http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Herdfan said:


> Help - please.
> 
> Two of my 20's and 1 21 made it through fine. One 20, my main one is dead. A RBR didn't fix it, unplugging didn't fix it, unplugging with ESATA removed didn't fix it.
> 
> All it does is the power light will glow for about 5 seconds, then nothing.
> 
> Any suggestions will be appreciated. It is unplugged now and has been for about 5 minutes.


Leave unplugged for 15... then plug back in and give it at least 10 minutes...


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> rats. I unplugged the unit and waited about 20 minutes to plug it back in...
> 
> The blue light turned on for about 30 seconds - it became more and more faint until it just turned off.
> 
> Some have said we should wait a few minutes for something to happen -- the blue power light should be on while we wait right?
> 
> Weird. As I'm typing this a note came on the TV that said -- you are in Standby mode, please power on to watch tv... I hit the on button and the blue screen goes away and I've got the faint blue light on the DVR again...


this happened to me once and I think at that point rbr and then wait did it.


----------



## BudShark

mx6bfast said:


> Manchester United vs Celtic. It came on ESPN2 at 1:45.
> 
> I guess I shoulda skipped my dr appt and watched it online.


http://manutdclips.blogspot.com/

Looks like highlights and other reports for the game... I'm sure its not perfect, but at least its something.


----------



## spartanstew

BudShark said:


> Agreed... the timing isn't good for a DVR update... I'm sure they know that now... and their Customer Service Reps will make sure they get the message!


I'm sure they knew it before hand, but sometimes things can't wait. Did you hear some units locked up today? Perhaps they wanted to reduce the likelihood of peoples units being locked up all night.


----------



## seagod

Has DIRECTV ever thought about the impact of sending a reload of software in the mddle of the day might do to their customers. People do watch TV in the middle of the day. My wife called this afternoon (around 2:00pm CDT) to inform me that both our HR20s had locked up and I told her to press the red reboot button. That did work but then when we got back home after going to eat around 6:55pm CDT one HR20 had rebooted and was ok registering 0x290 and the other was locked up yet again. It just now after resetting it for the 4th time finally asked to download new software and is currently in the process. Is this what we can expect from DIRECTV fron now on - software updates throughout the day that freezes our DVRs. I thought this is why we have the CE program to test the updates but given the goofup a couple weeks ago with guide data freezing units and now today this is not very reassuring they are testing software before they push it out to customers. I appreciate all the improvements DIRECTV has made to their DVRs and still think DIRECTV is very good but it used to be very stable at least in my household but now it is becoming problematic and my wife is starting to complain about why it seems to be locking up all the time and why do they push software updates during the day. I myself am wondering also. 

Hopefully DIRECTV will improve their software rollout procedures and bring their DVR service back to its once stable state.

By the way, the DIRECTV2PC is really a nice feature and works very well. Good job DIRECTV. Now if we can get MRV between receivers and maybe streaming of live TV (I know you can start a recording of a show and then start watching the stream but it would be nice if you could remotely change channels, etc.).


----------



## TDooley

Extra long power off cycle did the trick.....


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

seagod said:


> Has DIRECTV ever thought about the impact of sending a reload of software in the mddle of the day might do to their customers. People do watch TV in the middle of the day.


It don't think this is exactly the way DirecTV wanted this to go... but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## bradfjoh

David MacLeod said:


> this happened to me once and I think at that point rbr and then wait did it.


Thanks for the help.. I rbr and got the same situation... blue light comes on for a few then fades to nothing... Just to be clear.. if there is no blue power light, I shouldn't wait for something should I? If the blue power light goes out, I should try another reboot or???

ETA: After I hit send on the msg above... up comes the checking satellite settings box... So, I guess even if thre is no power light on.. you wait...

hope this fixes it.. thanks for the help


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

TDooley said:


> Extra long power off cycle did the trick.....


Good news!


----------



## David MacLeod

seagod said:


> Has DIRECTV ever thought about the impact of sending a reload of software in the mddle of the day might do to their customers. People do watch TV in the middle of the day. My wife called this afternoon (around 2:00pm CDT) to inform me that both our HR20s had locked up and I told her to press the red reboot button. That did work but then when we got back home after going to eat around 6:55pm CDT one HR20 had rebooted and was ok registering 0x290 and the other was locked up yet again. It just now after resetting it for the 4th time finally asked to download new software and is currently in the process. Is this what we can expect from DIRECTV fron now on - software updates throughout the day that freezes our DVRs. I thought this is why we have the CE program to test the updates but given the goofup a couple weeks ago with guide data freezing units and now today this is not very reassuring they are testing software before they push it out to customers. I appreciate all the improvements DIRECTV has made to their DVRs and still think DIRECTV is very good but it used to be very stable at least in my household but now it is becoming problematic and my wife is starting to complain about why it seems to be locking up all the time and why do they push software updates during the day. I myself am wondering also.
> 
> Hopefully DIRECTV will improve their software rollout procedures and bring their DVR service back to its once stable state.


maybe the impromptu rollout was a direct result of the very issue you first mentioned?


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> Thanks for the help.. I rbr and got the same situation... blue light comes on for a few then fades to nothing... Just to be clear.. if there is no blue power light, I shouldn't wait for something should I? If the blue power light goes out, I should try another reboot or???


I'd let it sit, I have 1 unit that takes a long time for any light to come on after the light fades


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bradfjoh said:


> Thanks for the help.. I rbr and got the same situation... blue light comes on for a few then fades to nothing... Just to be clear.. if there is no blue power light, I shouldn't wait for something should I? If the blue power light goes out, I should try another reboot or???
> 
> ETA: After I hit send ... up comes the checking satellite settings box... So, I guess even if thre is no power light on.. you wait...
> 
> hope this fixes it.. thanks for the help


Try unplugging for 15... then plug back in and give it some time... even if you don't have the power light...


----------



## Bitgod

Ok, NOW I'm really peeved. I shrugged when this happened 2 weeks ago, poop happens, and frankly my HR21-100 has been running better in the time since the last forced reset, but to have this happen again so soon? This is becoming a joke, and I'm about to stop recommending DTV. I just hope my unit reboots fast enough here to start recording 2 shows at 7pm, sigh.


----------



## BudShark

seagod said:


> Has DIRECTV ever thought about the impact of sending a reload of software in the mddle of the day might do to their customers. People do watch TV in the middle of the day. My wife called this afternoon (around 2:00pm CDT) to inform me that both our HR20s had locked up and I told her to press the red reboot button. That did work but then when we got back home after going to eat around 6:55pm CDT one HR20 had rebooted and was ok registering 0x290 and the other was locked up yet again. It just now after resetting it for the 4th time finally asked to download new software and is currently in the process. Is this what we can expect from DIRECTV fron now on - software updates throughout the day that freezes our DVRs. I thought this is why we have the CE program to test the updates but given the goofup a couple weeks ago with guide data freezing units and now today this is not very reassuring they are testing software before they push it out to customers. I appreciate all the improvements DIRECTV has made to their DVRs and still think DIRECTV is very good but it used to be very stable at least in my household but now it is becoming problematic and my wife is starting to complain about why it seems to be locking up all the time and why do they push software updates during the day. I myself am wondering also.
> 
> Hopefully DIRECTV will improve their software rollout procedures and bring their DVR service back to its once stable state.
> 
> By the way, the DIRECTV2PC is really a nice feature and works very well. Good job DIRECTV. Now if we can get MRV between receivers and maybe streaming of live TV (I know you can start a recording of a show and then start watching the stream but it would be nice if you could remotely change channels, etc.).


You answered your own question.

1) Units locked up couple weeks ago. No software updates since that lockup.
2) Units locked up earlier today.
3) "Forced" software update later this afternoon.

Looks to me like DirecTV pushed an update out at an inconvenient time to avoid more lockups. They don't do it in the middle of the day as a practice.

In terms of testing - yes DirecTV tests their software extensively - including in the public space. I'd bet the issues this afternoon have more to do with cleaning up from the lockups earlier than the software rollout itself.


----------



## dam006

First off, wanted to start a new post with that title, but knew it would get moved. That's ok - that's what moderators are for.  

Second, downloads at 8:45 CDT... what are you thinking DirecTV?  

Third, if it was Monday and this download interrupted Heroes...
I just don't know what would have happened... The chaos, the people in the streets... oh the horror...  

Trying to be funny about something that is quite serious.  

To the average person this has got to look like something a "company that has no idea what's it doing" would do.


----------



## spartanstew

seagod said:


> Has DIRECTV ever thought about the impact of sending a reload of software in the mddle of the day might do to their customers.


Of course they do, which is why it isn't normally done then.



seagod said:


> My wife called this afternoon (around 2:00pm CDT) to inform me that both our HR20s had locked up and I told her to press the red reboot button. That did work but then when we got back home after going to eat around 6:55pm CDT one HR20 had rebooted and was ok registering 0x290 and the other was locked up yet again. It just now after resetting it for the 4th time finally asked to download new software and is currently in the process.


What if your wife hadn't noticed at 2:00pm and you were gone all evening? What if D* decided to wait until the middle of the night to reboot boxes and send new software as you suggest? Is that really what you would want? To have had dead boxes all evening and not record anything? Or would you rather they sent the update ASAP so as to repair any boxes that were frozen/locked up/unresponsive? Even if it meant missing some TV, but reducing the amount, it's not a good decision? Come on.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

For anyone having resolution issues, try redoing your satellite setup...

Here are the steps....

Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


----------



## BudShark

Bitgod said:


> Ok, NOW I'm really peeved. I shrugged when this happened 2 weeks ago, poop happens, and frankly my HR21-100 has been running better in the time since the last forced reset, but to have this happen again so soon? This is becoming a joke, and I'm about to stop recommending DTV. I just hope my unit reboots fast enough here to start recording 2 shows at 7pm, sigh.


After the first issue, D* didn't do an update. Now you have a 2nd issue, and an immediate update.

I bet you won't see this issue again.


----------



## seern

Mr. MacLeod...

Which is the throttle and where is the brake?:grin:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

BudShark said:


> I bet you won't see this issue again.


I'm hoping/thinking the same thing... Let's all just settle down, get through this one... then pitch a fit on the next one... :lol:


----------



## BudShark

AirRocker said:


> I'm hoping/thinking the same thing... Let's all just settle down, get through this one... then pitch a fit on the next one... :lol:


Will Mr. Airrocker be handing out the pitch forks and torches if this happens again??? !rolling


----------



## David MacLeod

seern said:


> Mr. MacLeod...
> 
> Which is the throttle and where is the brake?:grin:


the blue lights that circle Sharon


----------



## Herdfan

While I am waiting 15 minutes, I think today's (insert forum inappropriate phrase) is exactly why some of us still use HR10's (unplugged from phone line BTW) as backups.


Edit: Looks like something is happening. Thanks everyone.


----------



## brianp6621

Nevermind, I guess I wasn't waiting long enough. It rebooted, upgraded, and I didn't loose anything


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan

Aside from the boorish "suck it up, it's only TV" posters, thanks to all those here who are helping others with post-upgrade problems. You all deserve a medal, or in lieu of that, a month of free D* programming. :goodjob:


----------



## BudShark

Herdfan said:


> While I am waiting 15 minutes, I think today's (insert forum inappropriate phrase) is exactly why some of us still use HR10's (unplugged from phone line BTW) as backups.
> 
> Edit: Looks like something is happening. Thanks everyone.


Wait a minute... if your HR10 is unplugged from the phone line doesn't that keep it from getting software updates???? :lol:


----------



## David MacLeod

Herdfan said:


> While I am waiting 15 minutes, I think today's (insert forum inappropriate phrase) is exactly why some of us still use HR10's (unplugged from phone line BTW) as backups.
> 
> Edit: Looks like something is happening. Thanks everyone.


its going ok now ?


----------



## BudShark

brianp6621 said:


> Nevermind, I guess I wasn't waiting long enough. It rebooted, upgraded, and I didn't loose anything


Good... patience is a virtue... which is very frustrating in this situation... but it seems that when all else isn't working a 15 minute unplug followed by a 15 minute wait after power on is a pretty good certainty to get you back up...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

brianp6621 said:


> Nevermind, I guess I wasn't waiting long enough. It rebooted, upgraded, and I didn't loose anything


Good to hear!


----------



## bradfjoh

bradfjoh said:


> Thanks for the help.. I rbr and got the same situation... blue light comes on for a few then fades to nothing... Just to be clear.. if there is no blue power light, I shouldn't wait for something should I? If the blue power light goes out, I should try another reboot or???
> 
> ETA: After I hit send on the msg above... up comes the checking satellite settings box... So, I guess even if thre is no power light on.. you wait...
> 
> hope this fixes it.. thanks for the help


Seems to have fixed it... DVR is working again. Thanks for the help. Seems so strange to me that the blue power light would come on and then turn off and you should wait with the light off.


----------



## bang

Is anyone able to switch their tuner from dual to single in the satellite setup (slim 5, multiswitch)? It no longer gives me the option since the reboot. 

This is causing a pretty big issue for me since my current setup only allows me to have one line in the room where I have the hr-20. Since it won't let me change from dual tuners, I'm getting the "searching for signal on tuner 2" error when trying to watch tv now. My only option if I want to watch in my living room is to run the line from the bedroom out. Any suggestions?


----------



## chuckrollz

mine rebooted 3 times, the last an update was installed and its been stable since


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bradfjoh said:


> Seems to have fixed it... DVR is working again. Thanks for the help. Seems so strange to me that the blue power light would come on and then turn off and you should wait with the light off.


Glad you got it working again!


----------



## AdMaven

Turned on the tv about 5ish tonight and remote unresponsive. Had to RBR. 

Then right in the middle of a program screen went black and it started downloading the new update. I was helping DH fix something so I don't know if there was a popup or not, turned around when tv quit. Thought it was odd that they were pushing the update this early but I see it probably had to do with the freeze ups earlier.


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> Seems to have fixed it... DVR is working again. Thanks for the help. Seems so strange to me that the blue power light would come on and then turn off and you should wait with the light off.


good, seems to have something to do with it first starting d/l my hr20 does it while hr21 doesn't.
so you're good now?


----------



## David MacLeod

chuckrollz said:


> mine rebooted 3 times, the last an update was installed and its been stable since


cool


----------



## SilvrDrgn

My HR20-100 did the upgrade to 290. Appears that the only thing I lost was my OTA channel setup. Had to do a reset on that setup only to clear it out. Then I manually reset the whole box just for good measure. Re-did the initial OTA setup, put in a different nearby ZIP code other than the one for my house because of a local CBS station problem, and it is working again.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

AdMaven said:


> Thought it was odd that they were pushing the update this early but I see it probably had to do with the freeze ups earlier.


Very wise assumption...


----------



## SteinyD

Which Samsung set? I've been upgrading through the last CE set and running 290 since this past weekend. My Samsung LN52A750 recognizes 1080p and when testing the 1080p content the set changed to 24hz and back to 60hz automatically.



curlyjive said:


> Mine showed an update had taken place early this morning, but then updated again around 7pm EST. It did not come back up, so I had to do a RBR and then it was fine.
> 
> 1080p is now an option, but it seems to have a handshake issue with my samsung 1080p set because it reverts back to 1080i and says my tv does not supprt 1080p...which it very much does! Not surprising as Samsungs are notorious for that, but hopefully D will fix this. I know my set supports 1080p, not just because it's in the specs, but because my PS3 passes 1080p flawlessly.
> 
> 1080p is not a big deal to me because no broadcasts are using it for the foreseeable future and I own blu ray, which will always be way better quality 1080p with lossless sound.
> 
> I wonder what other changes were made though.


----------



## RobertE

AirRocker said:


> For anyone having resolution issues, try redoing your satellite setup...
> 
> Here are the steps....
> 
> Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


Also, if your screen goes black after downloading the guide data, you should be able to connect a composite cable to get a picture to allow you to see what you are doing.


----------



## bradpr

I was locked up this afternoon & RBR'd which appeared to fix it. Then, I was just watching Fringe and had to pause it to put my daughter to bed. When I came back to the den, the unit rebooted and is in the process of an upgrade.

I thought the last time this happened, the problem was fixed. What's going on?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

The chatroom is open for anyone still having issues...

http://www.dbstalk.com/chat.php


----------



## greynolds

DirecTV did a REALLY poor job with the problems and software update deploy today. I sat down to watch a previously recorded show while eating supper. At about 6:15PM ET, all 4 of our DirecTV HR2x's rebooted, including the one we were actively using - we had just skipped over commercials, so it most definitely wasn't even remotely idle. Ok, so that sucked, but we survived.

Then a few hours later during PRIME TIME, a message pops up requesting to install a software update. This while we're watching a hockey game that we had paused at one point (I think while we were cleaning up after supper) and were again actively jumping over commercials. So, I said no to the update message. 15-20 minutes later, the same update message comes up AGAIN, while we're still actively using the box. I said no again. We caught up to live action and then during the 2nd intermission, went off to knock off a few chores and return to find 2 of 3 boxes in the family room in the middle of installing the software update. The third one wasn't - it looks like it was smart enough to allow a box that had a recording about to start to hold off on the update. The 4th one upstairs also got the software update.

I realize they apparently had some problems today that caused a lot of boxes to lock up, so the forced reboot is one thing as annoying as it was. But what idiot would decide that a software update during prime time TV hours is even remotely a good idea???  :nono2:  

Yes, it's "only" TV and we'll all live another day, but as someone else said, TV is DirecTV's business. It's in their interest to not mess with the boxes when people are most likely to be trying to use them. What happened here really is inexcusable.

If I rebooted the production servers (intentionally or unintentionally) at my day job (I work for a financial software company) between noon and 3PM (sort of equivalent to prime time TV hours), I'd be fired and justifiably so as I would be messing with the service that the customer is paying for.

What kills me is that my HD Tivo (HR10-250) didn't miss a beat during this entire mess. No reboot, no lockups, it just kept working.


----------



## David MacLeod

bradpr said:


> I was locked up this afternoon & RBR'd which appeared to fix it. Then, I was just watching Fringe and had to pause it to put my daughter to bed. When I came back to the den, the unit rebooted and is in the process of an upgrade.
> 
> I thought the last time this happened, the problem was fixed. What's going on?


fixing the lockup you had


----------



## bleucheeseburger

I had 2 of 3 locked completely.
The other said it has been upgraded so i will be able to enjoy 1080p content...
I restarted that one also.

I feel bad when I get home late from work and my wife is sitting there watching some rerun on hgtv.
I say "why are you watching this crap again?" <-- I still haven't learned to think before I speak.
She says "because the receiver you just had to have is locked up again. Can you put the TiVo back?"
I am setting up a macro on my remote so she can switch to the HR10 for the next time.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bleucheeseburger said:


> I had 2 of 3 locked completely.
> The other said it has been upgraded so i will be able to enjoy 1080p content...
> I restarted that one also.
> 
> I feel bad when I get home late from work and my wife is sitting there watching some rerun on hgtv.
> I say "why are you watching this crap again?" <-- I still haven't learned to think before I speak.
> She says "because the receiver you just had to have is locked up again. Can you put the TiVo back?"
> I am setting up a macro on my remote so she can switch to the HR10 for the next time.


Are they working for you now?


----------



## bur1196

Still not working on mine after rebooting 6 times. I have the: 

Searching for new software (0290)

Downloading software...please wait.
Please do not interrupt power during this process

Progress bar.........................0% Complete...

Then it will time out and ask me to press the reset button...


----------



## Envoy

My HR20 rebooted, then a later it rebooted again but this time it downloaded a new software version. I find it now has 1080P as an option (my TV only does 1080i). But in the network there is a new 'network services' menu. I tried to enable it but it failed with error code 450. I tried automatic and manual for the ports 27177 and 27178. I have the fixed TCP/IP address of 192.168.1.99 on my LAN and that works for on demand and also for music / video on my Vista PC.

What is the Network Services?


----------



## bradpr

David MacLeod said:


> fixing the lockup you had


I'm sorry, I should have been more specific

Why is it that my receiver is locking up and then rebooting to receive an upgrade during prime time television. This was supposed to have been fixed last month when it happened. I even received an email from D* apologizing for the inconvenience and assuring me the issue was resolved. Apparently it was not.


----------



## David MacLeod

bur1196 said:


> Still not working on mine after rebooting 6 times. I have the:
> 
> Searching for new software (0290)
> 
> Downloading software...please wait.
> Please do not interrupt power during this process
> 
> Progress bar.........................0% Complete...
> 
> Then it will time out and ask me to press the reset button...


unplug for 15, someone else had this issue too


----------



## David MacLeod

bradpr said:


> I'm sorry, I should have been more specific
> 
> Why is it that my receiver is locking up and then rebooting to receive an upgrade during prime time television. This was supposed to have been fixed last month when it happened. I even received an email from D* apologizing for the inconvenience and assuring me the issue was resolved. Apparently it was not.


seperate issues, the reboot/download tonight is to correct these lockups.


----------



## bootsy

wjanowski said:


> Geez, what a bunch of crybabies. I remember when I had cable and it would go down for hours at a time for no good reason, and one lousy reboot has you all screaming bloody murder, demanding firings and running off to other providers.
> 
> Two points:
> 
> 1. It's technology, and all technology has the possibility of failure. DirecTV is damned reliable seeing as your watching TV coming from freakin' outer space!
> 
> 2. It's only TV, for Chrissake. Get a life.


Best post ever....


----------



## aciurczak

Both of my HR-21's were unresponsive. Showed picture, but remote wouldn't work for anything. RBR on both, they both came up, and downloaded/installed 0x0290. Tried 1080p, but it looks like my Samsung doesn't support 1080p/24 (or at least doesn't report it correctly).


----------



## bleucheeseburger

AirRocker said:


> Are they working for you now?


They are so far after reboot. I have been reading through posts to see what issues people are facing but there are so many posts I decided to start at the last page and work my way back.


----------



## bradfjoh

David MacLeod said:


> good, seems to have something to do with it first starting d/l my hr20 does it while hr21 doesn't.
> so you're good now?


yup.. I'm good.


----------



## David MacLeod

bradfjoh said:


> yup.. I'm good.


cool.


----------



## Mertzen

No issues on my HR20


----------



## bradpr

David MacLeod said:


> seperate issues, the reboot/download tonight is to correct these lockups.


Can you be a little more specific.

These lockups are different from those lockups how.....?


----------



## njblackberry

At least we have a complete and thorough explanation from DirecTV. It's another glitch. That's a technical term meaning "we aren't going to tell you what it is because you shouldn't really care".

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4950006


----------



## davemayo

Mertzen said:


> No issues on my HR20


Both of my HR20-100s are working fine. No evidence that they rebooted.

<knocking on wood>


----------



## bleucheeseburger

bradpr said:


> I'm sorry, I should have been more specific
> 
> Why is it that my receiver is locking up and then rebooting to receive an upgrade during prime time television. This was supposed to have been fixed last month when it happened. I even received an email from D* apologizing for the inconvenience and assuring me the issue was resolved. Apparently it was not.


I totally get where you're coming from. They send out this mass email saying they apologize for their error then proceed to mess up again.
I know a lot of people that frequent this board are IT folks.
Would you ever do something like this in a production environment without testing until it was fool-proof?

This is just crazy. I know it's just tv but if I bring down a router and my boss can't get to youtube, it's still my ass.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bleucheeseburger said:


> They are so far after reboot. I have been reading through posts to see what issues people are facing but there are so many posts I decided to start at the last page and work my way back.


The only other major issues seems to be with resolutions... which is resolved by rerunning the satellite setup...


----------



## hasan

6:44 p.m. HR20-100
7:19 p.m. HR21-200/AM21
9:19 p.m. HR20-700

After auto-rebooting at 5:17 p.m. or so, and NOT downloading new software, the above have taken place. All times central. I was watching a recording on teh HR20-700, when I got the "data download" message, asking me if it was OK, and I said yes.

The other two receivers have 0290, so I'm assuming the HR20-700 will be updated similarly. Does anyone know why this is being done?

Perhaps the auto-reboot was done to make sure the receivers weren't hung, and would be "update ready", and then based on timing that only D* understands, the updates followed? That's my guess, and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## cstewa

I had to reboot about 1hr ago....then it just downloaded software update on its own while watching The Big Break.


----------



## tonyd79

No lockups here. But all three systems rebooted sometime today probably after 4pm ET and before 6:30 when I got home.

No software update that I can see in the INFO screen.


----------



## skeptic555

*sigh* I got not only the reboot, but a completely wiped HD (no big loss, only 2 shows on there), a completely wiped history, AND a completely wiped ToDo/Prioritization list. 

THAT was a first (and I hope, a last...). Frustrating, to say the least.


----------



## spartanstew

bradpr said:


> I'm sorry, I should have been more specific
> 
> Why is it that my receiver is locking up and then rebooting to receive an upgrade during prime time television. This was supposed to have been fixed last month when it happened. I even received an email from D* apologizing for the inconvenience and assuring me the issue was resolved. Apparently it was not.


Nobody knows for sure, but I think D* is well aware that this took place during prime time and they wouldn't have done it unless they thought it was absolutely necessary (i.e. to reduce further lockups). And nobody knows for sure if last weeks issue and this weeks were the exact same, so maybe it was resolved last week.


----------



## nn8l

My HR20 got the software and is working fine. I was watching something on the HR21 when it wanted to update and I told it to wait. Is there a way I can tell it to do the update now since I'm not watching or recording anything?


----------



## RDH416

njblackberry said:


> At least we have a complete and thorough explanation from DirecTV. It's another glitch. That's a technical term meaning "we aren't going to tell you what it is because you shouldn't really care".
> 
> http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4950006


0x290 just loaded on our HR20-100 at 10:21 PM ET. All programs saved today are still in list; tried one and it played. No "oops" issues seen at this point.


----------



## David MacLeod

actually it started at 615 eastern, takes time to populate though.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

So, everything's working again now on my HR20-100. I see the 1080p choice in the HDTV setup menu. When I activate it, the picture goes all funky and unstable. My equipment (Pioneer Elite Pro-1150HD plasma and Denon AVR-2807 receiver) supports 1080p 24/60 Hz, so I wonder what's up??


----------



## driggity

When I came home from my work my HR21-700 wouldn't turn on so I did an RBR. After doing the whole Acquiring Satellite Data thing it immediately went into a software download. It took a while but eventually completed and restarted. Other than missing one show while I was at work and part of a show while it was downloading things seemed to have worked until I tried on-demand. Does it just take a while for On-demand channel and show listings to re-populate after an update?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

SilvrDrgn said:


> So, everything's working again now on my HR20-100. I see the 1080p choice in the HDTV setup menu. When I activate it, the picture goes all funky and unstable. My equipment (Pioneer Elite Pro-1150HD plasma and Denon AVR-2807 receiver) supports 1080p 24/60 Hz, so I wonder what's up??


Not all TV's are supported at this time... I'm sure more will be added in the near future...


----------



## hipcheck

Both of my DVRs locked up. I'm embarrassed to admit that I stared at the first one for 5 minutes trying to "wish" it back to life.  

Not sure when they died, but nothing recorded today. Reset worked fine on both of them, the first one started downloading the update and took me another 30 minutes before I could watch it.


----------



## BudShark

hipcheck said:


> Both of my DVRs locked up. I'm embarrassed to admit that I stared at the first one for 5 minutes trying to "wish" it back to life.
> 
> Not sure when they died, but nothing recorded today. Reset worked fine on both of them, the first one started downloading the update and took me another 30 minutes before I could watch it.


Nothing to be embarrassed about ... we're all friends here (Heh check out the freak "wishing" his HR20 back to life!!!!)

So are both of them up and running now - no issues?


----------



## islesfan

Same as last week, came home and both HR20 and 21 are locked an non responsive.


Is this going to eb a weekly thing now?


----------



## jeffreydj

Well, my last box finally finished updating and is now downloading guide data. Mine were staggered an hour apart, but I think that was because of recording shows.

The first two had no issues, we'll see how this one does.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

islesfan said:


> Same as last week, came home and both HR20 and 21 are locked an non responsive.
> 
> Is this going to eb a weekly thing now?


Bi-Weekly I think... :lol:

Were you able to get them up and running?


----------



## BudShark

islesfan said:


> Same as last week, came home and both HR20 and 21 are locked an non responsive.
> 
> Is this going to eb a weekly thing now?


Depends on your definition of "eb"... 

The hope is with the aggressive software update of today this issue is in the past...


----------



## DBSooner

HD DVR locked up when I just got off work. Damn thing was recording one channel for 9 hours, RBR. This is getting old fast, get this crap handled D*!


----------



## David MacLeod

DBSooner said:


> HD DVR locked up when I just got off work. Damn thing was recording one channel for 9 hours, RBR. This is getting old fast, get this crap handled D*!


the impromptu upgrade was to address this, are you saying they are still locked?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

DBSooner said:


> HD DVR locked up when I just got off work. Damn thing was recording one channel for 9 hours, RBR. This is getting old fast, get this crap handled D*!


Is it working correctly now?


----------



## falz

SteinyD said:


> curlyjive said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine showed an update had taken place early this morning, but then updated again around 7pm EST. It did not come back up, so I had to do a RBR and then it was fine.
> 
> 1080p is now an option, but it seems to have a handshake issue with my samsung 1080p set because it reverts back to 1080i and says my tv does not supprt 1080p...which it very much does! Not surprising as Samsungs are notorious for that, but hopefully D will fix this. I know my set supports 1080p, not just because it's in the specs, but because my PS3 passes 1080p flawlessly.
> 
> 1080p is not a big deal to me because no broadcasts are using it for the foreseeable future and I own blu ray, which will always be way better quality 1080p with lossless sound.
> 
> I wonder what other changes were made though.
> 
> 
> 
> Which Samsung set? I've been upgrading through the last CE set and running 290 since this past weekend. My Samsung LN52A750 recognizes 1080p and when testing the 1080p content the set changed to 24hz and back to 60hz automatically.
Click to expand...

Another Samsung user here - hl61a750. tested 1080p, worked fine, even over about 45' of HDMI cable. It only stayed in 1080p for the duration of the test, then went back to my chosen format of 720p. Looks like 1080p will only kick in whenever they release some content?


----------



## SilvrDrgn

AirRocker said:


> Not all TV's are supported at this time... I'm sure more will be added in the near future...


Eh? 1080p/24 is 1080p/24. Signal should not have to change depending on the TV type. The HDMI signal would be the same coming down the wire regardless of whatever is on the receiver or TV end of it.


----------



## BudShark

DBSooner said:


> HD DVR locked up when I just got off work. Damn thing was recording one channel for 9 hours, RBR. This is getting old fast, get this crap handled D*!


This post by DBSooner was not properly thought through... 

Here's the rough flavor of what is "known"...

There was a lockup a couple weeks ago... bad. No one liked it.

There was a lockup earlier today. BUT... boxes running 290 didn't lock up... and now DirecTV is forcing 290 on everyone in a hurry...

I think your desire for them to handle the crap is likely being taken care of as we speak...


----------



## BudShark

SilvrDrgn said:


> Eh? 1080p/24 is 1080p/24. Signal should not have to change depending on the TV type. The HDMI signal would be the same coming down the wire regardless of whatever is on the receiver or TV end of it.


Unfortunately... as is often the case in technology... you are incorrect. My 1080p/24 is NOT the same as your 1080p/24...


----------



## DBSooner

David MacLeod said:


> the impromptu upgrade was to address this, are you saying they are still locked?


I never got an upgrade



AirRocker said:


> Is it working correctly now?


So far.


----------



## tivoboy

I came home to an HR20-700 that was locked up. It required a BRS to get going . I checked, it was still on 254, not 290.

AND, I didn't have any locals, nothing loaded. what is up with that?


----------



## BudShark

DBSooner said:


> I never got an upgrade


You will...

Muhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.... AH hahahahhahahahahahahha

Sorry - got carried away there...


----------



## SilvrDrgn

BudShark said:


> Unfortunately... as is often the case in technology... you are incorrect. My 1080p/24 is NOT the same as your 1080p/24...


What makes yours different than mine? Please help me understand. TIA!


----------



## David MacLeod

DBSooner said:


> I never got an upgrade
> 
> So far.


what is software version on your units?


----------



## BudShark

tivoboy said:


> I came home to an HR20-700 that was locked up. It required a BRS to get going . I checked, it was still on 254, not 290.
> 
> AND, I didn't have any locals, nothing loaded. what is up with that?


There appears to be some period of delay after the RBR before the box recognizes the new code to download.

locals not loaded - guide data or the channels aren't there at all?


----------



## BudShark

SilvrDrgn said:


> What makes yours different than mine? Please help me understand. TIA!


There appears to be different timing/sync of the HDMI even when using 1080p/24 on both ends.

During the testing it was widely identified that not all listed 1080P/24 sets worked. DirecTV continuously added more sets as they were identified and tested... but they can't get all of them. Over time, its expected more and more sets will be "compatible".


----------



## tivoboy

Well, no channels were coming in, and the guide data was gone. It is rebooting at the moment now.


----------



## Clark143

YES! Ultra Fast Channel Surfing (channel up and down) using the guide. 

I didn't mind the "in the middle of the program. I've got 2 HD-DVR's on the same tv, so I just flipped to box b when box a got the download. They got the downloads about 15 minutes apart. My other HD-DVR got it about an hour before my other two.


----------



## BudShark

There appears to be... a pattern to my postings...  Time to find a new catch phrase...


----------



## DBSooner

David MacLeod said:


> what is software version on your units?


0x255


----------



## BudShark

tivoboy said:


> Well, no channels were coming in, and the guide data was gone. It is rebooting at the moment now.


Rebooting because of "you" or rebooting because of the download???


----------



## David MacLeod

DBSooner said:


> 0x255


 it should prompt for one at some point. thats whats going on with majority ofpeople right now.


----------



## BudShark

DBSooner said:


> 0x255


You can either force the download using the same method you got the CE or you can wait for the receiver to recognize on its own...

Edit: My bad... I was thinking of 254...


----------



## cdizzy

OK, came home to find my HR20-100 locked up. RBR forced the new software download. 

Now my locals are not in the guide. I noticed that the guide data was washed. Will the locals come back when the guide rebuilds?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

cdizzy said:


> OK, came home to find my HR20-100 locked up. RBR forced the new software download.
> 
> Now my locals are not in the guide. I noticed that the guide data was washed. Will the locals come back when the guide rebuilds?


Rerun the OTA setup...


----------



## SilvrDrgn

BudShark said:


> There appears to be different timing/sync of the HDMI even when using 1080p/24 on both ends.
> 
> During the testing it was widely identified that not all listed 1080P/24 sets worked. DirecTV continuously added more sets as they were identified and tested... but they can't get all of them. Over time, its expected more and more sets will be "compatible".


OK, thanks!


----------



## David MacLeod

SilvrDrgn said:


> OK, thanks!


a few have said they needed to play with alternate zip codes and then reset t correct ones, but it worked ok after that.


----------



## SilvrDrgn

David MacLeod said:


> a few have said they needed to play with alternate zip codes and then reset t correct ones, but it worked ok after that.


I thought that was just for getting the OTA channels to work properly?

Guess I can play with it for a bit. Are there any 1080p/24 contents available on D*TV right now that I can test with?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

SilvrDrgn said:


> I thought that was just for getting the OTA channels to work properly?
> 
> Guess I can play with it for a bit. Are there any 1080p/24 contents available on D*TV right now that I can test with?


I think he got mixed up on the posts...


----------



## David MacLeod

SilvrDrgn said:


> I thought that was just for getting the OTA channels to work properly?
> 
> Guess I can play with it for a bit. Are there any 1080p/24 contents available on D*TV right now that I can test with?


wrong post, sorry.


----------



## BudShark

David MacLeod said:


> wrong post, sorry.


/slap Bad Mad Poster...


----------



## BudShark

Down to <400 users viewing and minutes between posts... perhaps the wave of lockups and reboots/updates is finally cresting!


----------



## jazzyd971fm

Sorry for being late to the party, I had no idea this problem "popped" back up again. Got home from work, my HR-20 was fine. Then I got the reboot at 5:15 P.M. Then I got the update messages thru the evening, kept delaying until 9:40 P.M. (Had to get my recordings in  Download/ reboot takes 16 minutes & I am back up and running.


----------



## DBSooner

Ok, downloading the update.


----------



## BudShark

jazzyd971fm said:


> Sorry for being late to the party, I had no idea this problem "popped" back up again. Got home from work, my HR-20 was fine. Then I got the reboot at 5:15 P.M. Then I got the update messages thru the evening, kept delaying until 9:40 P.M. (Had to get my recordings in  Download/ reboot takes 16 minutes & I am back up and running.


Looks like you're working... move along now. Nothing to see here! !rolling


----------



## jgriffin7

Thank God for my HR10-250. TiVo rules, D*, not so much...


----------



## BudShark

DBSooner said:


> Ok, downloading the update.


Let us know how it goes... in the end I think you'll be happier with 290 and hopefully the issues won't crop up again and we can all go back to happy DVRs that run like they should and software updates that happen in the middle of the night when you're sleeping...


----------



## russdog

mx6bfast said:


> That is some Bull f'n s**t.
> 
> And I bet we wont get something from McCain. I'll be calling D* about this.
> 
> D* sucks.


Don't you believe in free markets and competition? 
If McCain paid for it, he'd have one too. He didn't, so he doesn't.
Do you think D* is a charity?
Maybe if you'd given McCain some more money, he could have afforded to do it too.


----------



## David MacLeod

I've had good luck with 290, am21 users should really notice it.


----------



## jdh8668

Lucy....I mean Directv....you have some splainin to do!!!!:nono:
HR 20 & 21 both needed reset here in Illinois.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

jdh8668 said:


> Lucy....I mean Directv....you have some splainin to do!!!!:nono:
> HR 20 & 21 both needed reset here in Illinois.


Are you good to go now?


----------



## DBSooner

David MacLeod said:


> I've had good luck with 290, am21 users should really notice it.


I ordered a AM21 today. Never used it before, what should I notice that was different?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

DBSooner said:


> I ordered a AM21 today. Never used it before, what should I notice that was different?


Some improvements were made with trickplay...


----------



## jdh8668

AirRocker said:


> Are you good to go now?


Yes...we are up and runnin. Ended up watching a dvd tonight instead , while everything reset.


----------



## David MacLeod

DBSooner said:


> I ordered a AM21 today. Never used it before, what should I notice that was different?


trickplay, especially with OTA channels, was BAD with am21 hooked up and 30SLIP enabled.
0x290, for most of us, seemed to fix that. there were a few that still had some issues but it helped a lot of us.


----------



## bleucheeseburger

AirRocker said:


> Some improvements were made with trickplay...


I know I can search but... What is trickplay?


----------



## Pauley

Both of my HR20 receivers locked up today. I RBR'ed them. Of course I lost all of my planned recording.

As I was sitting here reading through some of the other posts (misery loves company, but I guess I still hope I can find some facts on why D* can't get their act together) my receiver rebooted. About 10:06 Central. I assume this is a master reset.

D* really should give back some money on these things. They obviously still are not ready to be used when you cannot count on your shows recording.

Pauley


----------



## Jungle Jim

Clark143 said:


> YES! Ultra Fast Channel Surfing (channel up and down) using the guide.


Is that great or WHAT?! I'm loving the faster response time to various commands to the receiver!!


----------



## David MacLeod

bleucheeseburger said:


> I know I can search but... What is trickplay?


ff/rw/pause, really basic dvr functions.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

jdh8668 said:


> Yes...we are up and runnin. Ended up watching a dvd tonight instead , while everything reset.


K, good deal... Hopefully we won't have to deal with this again...


----------



## jahgreen

Burb said:


> I have rebooted twice and I still can't change channels with the up and down button. Only way to change is using the number pad. I have 2 remotes and both do the same. Everything else seems to work.
> Ken


Check whether your favorites lists got zapped. Sounds like you're working with a favorites list with no channels--the result will be you can't change channels with the up-down button.


----------



## David MacLeod

AirRocker said:


> K, good deal... Hopefully we won't have to deal with this again...


jinxer..


----------



## jahgreen

Got home and my son said "DirecTV won't work." Had to red button reset. I'm still on the old software.


----------



## David MacLeod

jahgreen said:


> Got home and my son said "DirecTV won't work." Had to red button reset. I'm still on the old software.


can force it if you want or wait, not sure how long it would be before it happens automatically.


----------



## bobnielsen

This may not be related to the new version--I already had 0x290 from the CE last weekend, but somehow my HR20 rebooted itself this afternoon.


----------



## davring

Just now, 11:20 EST the receiver asked if it could download new software. Its currently at 10%.


----------



## jahgreen

David MacLeod said:


> can force it if you want or wait, not sure how long it would be before it happens automatically.


Well, I hope they're smart enough not to try to download it during primetime!


----------



## vandi

Wow. Wife is way way hacked off, didnt get NCIS tonight or any of 'her stuff' from earlier. May be time for us to go ATT Universe.

A decade with DTV seems to be a bit too long.


----------



## Tom Robertson

bang said:


> Is anyone able to switch their tuner from dual to single in the satellite setup (slim 5, multiswitch)? It no longer gives me the option since the reboot.
> 
> This is causing a pretty big issue for me since my current setup only allows me to have one line in the room where I have the hr-20. Since it won't let me change from dual tuners, I'm getting the "searching for signal on tuner 2" error when trying to watch tv now. My only option if I want to watch in my living room is to run the line from the bedroom out. Any suggestions?


Welcome to the forums, bang! :welcome_s

What happens if you go back into Setup / Sat & Ant / Repeat Satellite Setup, and fully finish all the tests to completion? It should detect tuner 2 is lacking a feed, and display and error message that no signal found on tuner 2, and then when you hit continue, it will reboot into single tuner mode.

Good luck,
Tom


----------



## David MacLeod

bobnielsen said:


> This may not be related to the new version--I already had 0x290 from the CE last weekend, but somehow my HR20 rebooted itself this afternoon.


mine too, only difference was it was just a quick normal reboot at 1816 and nothing else later.


----------



## David MacLeod

jahgreen said:


> Well, I hope they're smart enough not to try to download it during primetime!


don't count on it


----------



## fiveputts

52% at 8:25 pdt


----------



## davring

David MacLeod said:


> don't count on it


Mine are downloading, as we speak a D* prompted software update, 90% complete.


----------



## mactivist

I'm no longer able to play my previously recorded HD shows. When I try to play it, the 480p and 1080i lights alternately blink about every 1/2 second. I tried several shows, and no luck.

I'm able to view HD in real time just fine. Anyone else have similar problems?

I'm running HDMI 1.3 out of the HR20 to my Pioneer SC-05 Receiver.


----------



## David MacLeod

mactivist said:


> I'm no longer able to play my previously recorded HD shows. When I try to play it, the 480p and 1080i lights alternately blink about every 1/2 second. I tried several shows, and no luck.
> 
> I'm able to view HD in real time just fine. Anyone else have similar problems?
> 
> I'm running HDMI 1.3 out of the HR20 to my Pioneer SC-05 Receiver.


I've been told rerunning the sat setup cures this.


----------



## Igor

mactivist said:


> I'm no longer able to play my previously recorded HD shows. When I try to play it, the 480p and 1080i lights alternately blink about every 1/2 second. I tried several shows, and no luck.
> 
> I'm able to view HD in real time just fine. Anyone else have similar problems?
> 
> I'm running HDMI 1.3 out of the HR20 to my Pioneer SC-05 Receiver.


Try power cycling your receiver and your television. Someone faced similar issue today and resolved that way.


----------



## shmengie

BudShark said:


> Few months of bad updates? Ummm... I don't think thats true. Obviously there are some issues today, but I don't think there is any data to back up your claim.
> 
> And as far as D* qc... again, obviously some issues today, but just look at this site and the CE program to see that D* is taking QC and testing quite seriously.


well, the whole 254/255 thing was just 2 or 3 months ago. then the lockup a few weeks ago. then this one. like i said, it's all about perception. i'm sure they bust hump at the d* labs. but it doesn't feel like it sometimes.


----------



## mjm76

I just got the update but it interupted the 10PM news I was watching!

I hope DirecTV gets this fixed soon.

My DVR is resetting itself now. I have the HR20-700.


----------



## krs7272

Well after an afternoon of reboots downloads now all my locals are displaying in 480p as well as anything I recorded on local previously?

Living room HR21-700 is fine it's just the bedroom HR20-100


tHROWS HANDS UP?


----------



## David MacLeod

krs7272 said:


> Well after an afternoon of reboots downloads now all my locals are displaying in 480p as well as anything I recorded on local previously?
> 
> Living room HR21-700 is fine it's just the bedroom HR20-100
> 
> tHROWS HANDS UP?


rerun sat and ota setup.


----------



## yngdiego

Mine locked up as well...completely dead tonight. Rebooted, got a prompt for a software update, 30 minutes later I'm back in business with the latest firmware.


----------



## krs7272

Well in the time it took to look for info here everything is now running correctly?

Hmmmm....


----------



## David MacLeod

krs7272 said:


> Well in the time it took to look for info here everything is now running correctly?
> 
> Hmmmm....


good.


----------



## Thaedron

bobnielsen said:


> This may not be related to the new version--I already had 0x290 from the CE last weekend, but somehow my HR20 rebooted itself this afternoon.


Same here. When I left both were in standby. When I returned, both were on. Which normally means they have been power cycled or rebooted on their own.


----------



## PersistenceOfVision

Lost everything. HR20-100S works fine like it just came out of the box. I lost fav's, all recorded content and season passes....

I just bought a UPS to keep power from doing this and now DriecTV is doing it to me.

The wife has had it. With the 245/255 BS then the problems we had with power resetting our DVR to defaults, then last Monday's BS, we got a Gray Screen recording just recently, and now this???

How much [email protected] are we expected to take? I am sure these updates rock, but what is it worth when WAF goes down the crapper.

She can't take it anymore. It's not that TV is that important, but it's the anticipation of watching something recorded only to find a blank screen..... :nono: 

Not to mention explaining to my kids why all their favorite shows are now gone...... I hate doing that....

I give up. Time to let my wallet do the talking. I am going to reset all the options on my HR20-100S, keep up with this thread and start pricing and researching a switch.


----------



## madaur

Hr20-100 using internal drive.

Diagnostic report #20081021-1a2b

I just got the update after it rebooted on it's own my custom channel list was all screwed up, and then noticed that my channels I receive list was not showing all the channels I normally received. 

I then went in and rerun the Sat setup, at that time the dvr rebooted and when it finally finished rebooting the channels came back, but I have now lost 6 out 12 shows in my playlist. I have 6 of the shows that recorder before June 2008, and I am missing 6 show that we recorder after that.

What would have caused this to happen. 

What is going on with Directv. 

Marcus


----------



## krs7272

David MacLeod said:


> good.


I must say this forum has been a godsend with these last 2 lockup issues.

Glad to be a member


----------



## David MacLeod

krs7272 said:


> I must say this forum has been a godsend with these last 2 lockup issues.
> 
> Glad to be a member


lot of good people here.


----------



## driggity

driggity said:


> When I came home from my work my HR21-700 wouldn't turn on so I did an RBR. After doing the whole Acquiring Satellite Data thing it immediately went into a software download. It took a while but eventually completed and restarted. Other than missing one show while I was at work and part of a show while it was downloading things seemed to have worked until I tried on-demand. Does it just take a while for On-demand channel and show listings to re-populate after an update?


Well On-demand still isn't all there but its at least somewhat working.

I'm not seeing these big improvements in guide and channel changing speeds that other people are claiming though. Maybe its better but I still wouldn't call it fast.


----------



## spartanstew

bobnielsen said:


> This may not be related to the new version--I already had 0x290 from the CE last weekend, but somehow my HR20 rebooted itself this afternoon.


I'm pretty sure they all rebooted bob, even those with 290 already on them.


----------



## David MacLeod

does take time to repopulate guide and on-demand listings.


----------



## 24Flames

Been thru this enough to know I may very well be jumping the gun, but here goes....

Has anyone noticed that the way the prioritizer is repopulating the the to do list is different (after receiving the 0290 update) than it has been before? Granted we have only 20 shows in the prioritizer, but though I finally got my HR 20-700 working again about 3 hours ago, it has been very slow to repopulate the to do list and though my guide has repopulated thru about friday only two of my 6-7 prioritizer shows playing this week before Friday have been added to the view list.

For example, my wife has two of her soaps on prioritizer. One repopulated almost immediately, tomorrow's episode, but the other soap (on the same channel as the first soap and in the time slot following the first soap) still hasn't been added to the to do list. Yet when I select that second soap under prioritizer and select episodes, the prioritizer shows three upcoming episodes this week....yet again, none are showing in the to do list. I'd think that at least tomorrow's episode would be in the to do list by now. If nothing else, one of the prime shows I have in my prioritizer that shows this Sunday is already in my to do list. 

Plus when I do the same on some of the prime time series I record that have new shows this Wednesday and Thursday night (go to prioritizer, select the show and then select episodes) the prioritizer shows episode descriptions from 2 years ago.....and these are not the upcoming episodes for these series. 

I know patience is a virtue while waiting for the receiver to repopulate the to do list, as I've had the HR 20-700 for 2 years, but regardless of whether my to do list gets accurately rebuilt, the manner in which the prioritizer and to do list is now working looks to be different than before. When previously rebuilding the to do list it would go chronologically (by date), as the guide repopulated. It definitely doesn't seem to be doing that now....or at least is taking a different approach. 

Again, I hope I'm jumping the gun on this comment and that in another 12-24 hours my to do list has been correctly rebuilt, but until then I'm closely watching my prioritizer and to do list.


----------



## David MacLeod

watch it of course, but I think you should be ok. I've noticed some of that too but its always worked ok for me.


----------



## Tom Robertson

As a safety feature, whenever the HR2x reboots twice in short order, the guide is flushed. And quite likely on this large of a firmware change, if I recall correctly. If the series links are present, they will record correctly (or always have for me) even if the guide only has a few hours of data.

Then the todo and guide data will populate quickly over the next day, and always with the next few hours data coming most often so the recordings keep coming timely.

Also, I think some channels and shows are able to be quickly populated way out there because they don't have individual episode information so can have a block of times associated with them. Just watch the holes of guide data around constant shows like _The Daily Show_. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## blindraccoon

BudShark said:


> You shouldn't lose any of your recordings... I don't believe we have any reports of anyone losing recordings...


Unfurtunately that is not the case for me. I've lost an entire Terabyte worth of recordings on an external drive.

The box was frozen this morning when I left for work so I unplugged and replugged the power. I didn't wait for it to boot fully before I left as I've never had any problems power cycling in this way before.

Came home from work to find the box locked up again so I RBRed it (the first and only time I have ever pushed that red button). When it came up I checked the version number to see if I had received 290 yet and I hadn't. I had been reading about the new directv2pc today so I rebooted and did the 02468 code and got the update downloaded. I did not watch the reboot cycle(s) as me son was playing the Wii on a different input. After a while I checked on it and it was back up with the message about the new features, but all of my recordings/setting were gone. I rebooted again to no avail so I unplugged power and unplugged power from the external drive. I rebooted on the internal drive and it booted up and all my old (pre external drive) recordings were there. Unplugged power again and let everything rest for an hour. Powered up the external drive, waited a minute and plugged the receiver back in. Nothing in the playlist. I have done that 2 more times and it appears that durring one of the reboots my external drive was formated.

Any thoughts or suggestions? And please no "it's only tv" comments as the drive was full of never-gonna-replay sporting events (GO Pens, GO Steelers!). I don't care about broadcast TV (that's what bit torrent is for) but I am peeved about losing all my sports.


----------



## scooby2

Wow this sucks. I just walked in the door and expected to watch a couple shows from tonight. Both HR21-100's would not turn on. RBR on both. Wife is killing me for leaving Dish.


----------



## Tom Robertson

I won't tell you "its only TV", TV is very important as an escape. Why else would we spend as much as we do? And how else would DIRECTV be in business?

When you unplugged this morning, did you unplug and replug both the external drive and the hr2x at the same time?

Cheers,
Tom


blindraccoon said:


> Unfurtunately that is not the case for me. I've lost an entire Terabyte worth of recordings on an external drive.
> 
> The box was frozen this morning when I left for work so I unplugged and replugged the power. I didn't wait for it to boot fully before I left as I've never had any problems power cycling in this way before.
> 
> Came home from work to find the box locked up again so I RBRed it (the first and only time I have ever pushed that red button). When it came up I checked the version number to see if I had received 290 yet and I hadn't. I had been reading about the new directv2pc today so I rebooted and did the 02468 code and got the update downloaded. I did not watch the reboot cycle(s) as me son was playing the Wii on a different input. After a while I checked on it and it was back up with the message about the new features, but all of my recordings/setting were gone. I rebooted again to no avail so I unplugged power and unplugged power from the external drive. I rebooted on the internal drive and it booted up and all my old (pre external drive) recordings were there. Unplugged power again and let everything rest for an hour. Powered up the external drive, waited a minute and plugged the receiver back in. Nothing in the playlist. I have done that 2 more times and it appears that durring one of the reboots my external drive was formated.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions? And please no "it's only tv" comments as the drive was full of never-gonna-replay sporting events (GO Pens, GO Steelers!). I don't care about broadcast TV (that's what bit torrent is for) but I am peeved about losing all my sports.


----------



## blindraccoon

No I only unplugged he reciever waited and plugged it back in. The last round of lockups and the occasional one when the remote is non-repsonsive I have only unplugged the reciever. Should they always be done together?


----------



## Playstationdork

so what do i do? This evening I looked at the HR22 and it was unresponsive. I unplugged and plugged back in and nothin. The ethernet connections lit up initially when I plugged it in, but cant get it to do anything beyond that.

no lights in front and doesnt output any video. what can i do?
thanks!


----------



## Tom Robertson

Playstationdork said:


> so what do i do? This evening I looked at the HR22 and it was unresponsive. I unplugged and plugged back in and nothin. The ethernet connections lit up initially when I plugged it in, but cant get it to do anything beyond that.
> 
> no lights in front and doesnt output any video. what can i do?
> thanks!


Sounds like the unit might be trying to download in standby mode. what happens if you press the power button? And is the power light dim and slightly lit?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Playstationdork

Tom Robertson said:


> Sounds like the unit might be trying to download in standby mode. what happens if you press the power button? And is the power light dim and slightly lit?
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


Nope, no lights at all and not responsive from the remote or any controls on the front. The only thing that was working was my wife's mouth yelling at me for getting this new box!

Oh, this is just crazy. I let went back downstairs and it turned on again. Too weird.
thanks!


----------



## David MacLeod

blindraccoon said:


> No I only unplugged he reciever waited and plugged it back in. The last round of lockups and the occasional one when the remote is non-repsonsive I have only unplugged the reciever. Should they always be done together?


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=142735

I think the answer is somewhere in these 2 posts


----------



## r194ondi

blindracoon--your problem sounds different than mine, but give this a try. 

I red buttoned & and unplugged the HR20 3 or 4 times and all i had was the internal drive.
I could not get my HR20 to recognize my Free Agent 500gb eSata external drive until i unplugged both of them for about 3 minutes. I then restarted my Free Agent and let it run a few minutes to make sure it was up to speed and enabled. Then i plugged in my HR20, it booted normally and now my programs/To Do list is populated. 

Something in the failed download must have done something to my FreeAgent. I have both my HR20 & the FreeAgent on a UPS, so power did NOT fail. Very odd.

good luck,
Ron


----------



## mandmsf

EricRobins said:


> I used my HR20-100's this morning (10/21), but when I got home this afternoon, both were locked-up with no picture. The units were both unresponsive to remote commands and the only button that worked was the little red one.
> 
> Any reason both would go belly up like this?
> 
> Btw, my HR21-700 is fine.


ah shoot


----------



## stewie123

Yep, my HR-21p was locked up when I got home tonight as well.


----------



## russdog

blindraccoon said:


> Any thoughts or suggestions? And please no "it's only tv" comments as the drive was full of never-gonna-replay sporting events (GO Pens, GO Steelers!). I don't care about broadcast TV (that's what bit torrent is for) but I am peeved about losing all my sports.


If you have a friend who is clever with linux, call him. In the meantime, don't use that external HDD. Just use the internal HDD until everything settles down.

In all likelihood, the files are still there on the external HDD, and what got clobbered were the tables of data that keeps track of what's where on the HDD. So, it's not so much a matter of getting back files that were really erased, but rather rebuilding the tables that keep track of them. Depending on how clueful you are, computer-wise, you can perhaps google around and find utilities for free that will help with this. But it's a linux matter, not a windows matter, so *don't* try to fool with the HDD using a computer that's running windows.


----------



## Tom Robertson

russdog said:


> If you have a friend who is clever with linux, call him. In the meantime, don't use that external HDD. Just use the internal HDD until everything settles down.
> 
> In all likelihood, the files are still there on the external HDD, and what got clobbered were the tables of data that keeps track of what's where on the HDD. So, it's not so much a matter of getting back files that were really erased, but rather rebuilding the tables that keep track of them. Depending on how clueful you are, computer-wise, you can perhaps google around and find utilities for free that will help with this. But it's a linux matter, not a windows matter, so *don't* try to fool with the HDD using a computer that's running windows.


It would take someone who is VERY good with LInux--these are proprietary disk structures for holding DIRECTV video streams. In other words, if we can't get the HR2x to recognize it, its almost certainly gone.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## HereticPB

Mine was locked up when I got home and then a couple minutes later after a RBR while browsing DOD was asked if I wanted to do an update. Normal?


----------



## russdog

Tom Robertson said:


> It would take someone who is VERY good with LInux--these are proprietary disk structures for holding DIRECTV video streams. In other words, if we can't get the HR2x to recognize it, its almost certainly gone.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


It was my understanding that the internal structure of the files is proprietary, but that's irrelevant to the task at hand.
This is the first I've heard of D* inventing their own secret structures for organizing independent files on the disk.
Are you sure? Why on earth would they do that?
(I don't claim to have any knowledge of D*'s software.)


----------



## Tom Robertson

HereticPB said:


> Mine was locked up when I got home and then a couple minutes later asked if I wanted to do an update. Normal?


Welcome to the forums!

Generally not normal, but happening to many today. Normally the downloads are during the middle of the nite if your system is quiescent.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Entr04y

both of my units were locked up and unresposive... both of them I could hear the hard drives going flat out. I suspect that whatever happened it caused a huge memory leak and put the box in swap-till-you-die mode....


----------



## Nicholsen

BudShark said:


> Thats correct behavior... good or bad. After a period of time with no interaction it assumes no one is there and starts the download.


Dude! Please! No more fanboy posts for the mighty HR2x today

I programmed for a living once upon a time.

How about one "update later" means not until I authorize it, or 2 AM, which ever comes first. That was state of the art in 1978.

This looks like an emergency patch pushed out in a hurry to resolve a bad situation.


----------



## ewade

the problems arose from the download that occured on the 6th with the download that replaced that one the last time they became unresponsive d sent out a broadcast to reset all irds and download the new software so a red button reset should fix it and give it the new download


----------



## Spiky

Tom Robertson said:


> It would take someone who is VERY good with LInux--these are proprietary disk structures for holding DIRECTV video streams. In other words, if we can't get the HR2x to recognize it, its almost certainly gone.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


It would be about time that someone starts really tinkering. One huge advantage of Tivo is that the OS is understood, cracked, modded, etc. after years of existence.

Oh, I must be lucky. I turned it off (when unresponsive earlier) with the normal power button, then on. All seems to be fine, now on x290. So far response time is better in menus. Didn't lose anything I don't think. But it did fail to record more than 8 minutes of a 2 hour scheduled recording this evening.


----------



## Tom Robertson

Spiky said:


> It would be about time that someone starts really tinkering. One huge advantage of Tivo is that the OS is understood, cracked, modded, etc. after years of existence.
> 
> Oh, I must be lucky. I turned it off (when unresponsive earlier) with the normal power button, then on. All seems to be fine, now on x290. So far response time is better in menus. Didn't lose anything I don't think. But it did fail to record more than 8 minutes of a 2 hour scheduled recording this evening.


One huge disadvantage for TiVo the company was it couldn't protect the copyrights of the content providers.

Let us not go any farther into the realm of discussion "hacking" the disk structures here at DBStalk. We can talk about copying a whole drive so as to upgrade, but not repairing a drive structure.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Nicholsen

greynolds said:


> DirecTV did a REALLY poor job with the problems and software update deploy today. I sat down to watch a previously recorded show while eating supper. At about 6:15PM ET, all 4 of our DirecTV HR2x's rebooted, including the one we were actively using - we had just skipped over commercials, so it most definitely wasn't even remotely idle. Ok, so that sucked, but we survived.
> 
> Then a few hours later during PRIME TIME, a message pops up requesting to install a software update. This while we're watching a hockey game that we had paused at one point (I think while we were cleaning up after supper) and were again actively jumping over commercials. So, I said no to the update message. 15-20 minutes later, the same update message comes up AGAIN, while we're still actively using the box. I said no again. We caught up to live action and then during the 2nd intermission, went off to knock off a few chores and return to find 2 of 3 boxes in the family room in the middle of installing the software update. The third one wasn't - it looks like it was smart enough to allow a box that had a recording about to start to hold off on the update. The 4th one upstairs also got the software update.
> 
> I realize they apparently had some problems today that caused a lot of boxes to lock up, so the forced reboot is one thing as annoying as it was. But what idiot would decide that a software update during prime time TV hours is even remotely a good idea???  :nono2:
> 
> Yes, it's "only" TV and we'll all live another day, but as someone else said, TV is DirecTV's business. It's in their interest to not mess with the boxes when people are most likely to be trying to use them. What happened here really is inexcusable.
> 
> If I rebooted the production servers (intentionally or unintentionally) at my day job (I work for a financial software company) between noon and 3PM (sort of equivalent to prime time TV hours), I'd be fired and justifiably so as I would be messing with the service that the customer is paying for.
> 
> What kills me is that my HD Tivo (HR10-250) didn't miss a beat during this entire mess. No reboot, no lockups, it just kept working.


+1


----------



## Ed Campbell

I think D* should try a different procedure for updates like this - just so we could read some new whines.


----------



## russdog

Tom Robertson said:


> Let us not go any farther into the realm of discussion "hacking" the disk structures here at DBStalk. We can talk about copying a whole drive so as to upgrade, but not repairing a drive structure.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


What I was suggesting has zilch to do with hacking. It had nothing to do with cracking D* files. 
It was 100% about *repairing* file allocation tables so the existing files that are there on the disk can be located by the HR again. 
There is a huge diff between hacking into proprietary files vs. reassembling extant info that's already there on the disk. There is nothing at all "hacking" about repairing that.
However, if you want the guy to lose everything he's got there, through zero fault of his own, I will stop.


----------



## bcavalieri

Was so happy to see this thread , came home during a thunderstorm and thought lightning had taken my receivers out again.

I just unplugged for a few minutes (red reset didn't work), and all was well.


----------



## nmarrion

WTF! An update at 10:15pm PT, in Primetime...
What are these idiots thinking about?


----------



## wahooj

Mine was locked up. RBRd it. Then right before it was supposed to record SVU it rebooted itself and started downloading. It told me not to interrupt power. So I did, and unplugged the phone line, and smacked it around a little for good measure. It recorded SVU, an hour show, for 1:46, and got SVU the news, and the beginning of Leno. It was still recording but unrepsonsive to the remote or panel and I RBR'd it again. It took some more smackdown for my finger to find the little red button, I am getting progressively more clumsy with each problem tonight. Now it again rebooted itself and is downloading the software. I will let it upgrade this time since I'm not trying to record anything. This is my 2nd HR20, even though this is apparently a software problem I am done, I will see if I can return it for refund and if they will undo my 2 year commitment and put my account on hold until the new Tivo box is out. I think I'm going to go all Internet, maybe AppleTV or something.
By the way, DirecTV, if you're reading this, your product stinks, your software development teams and QA are total crap, and you just lost a faithful customer and evangelist because Rupert Murdoch was too cheap to let Tivo make some money. And if something spends half the time on a progress bar stuck at 97%, it should say 50% instead. I've spent half the evening watching this POS reboot and 10 minutes is too long, especially when for 5 of it it claims to be 97% finished. That's my rant and I'm sure its one of thousands as there are already 40 pages of complaints in this thread. Good luck everyone, I hardly knew you. Seriously though, everyone return their boxes, RMA them, cancel service, get 6 months of free Shotime, whatever, make DirecTV take a big financial hit every time the screw up to this extent.


----------



## Cap'n Jack

WTF not only is my HR20 dead.. it took 20 minutes for it to finally reboot, but they downloaded to my HR22 at 7p Pacifit time.. right in the middle of watching and taping shows...


----------



## Bobbo

HR20 was unresponsive when I got home late tonight. I have an external disk attached and the disk was running frantically, but no other signs of life on the HR20. The red reset button was the only button that responded. I was afraid that I would loose all the shows on the disk, but after re-boot, everything was fine. 

I also have an HR21-100 that is OK


----------



## Dorv

Nicholsen said:


> +1


+ like 85


----------



## Dorv

I've got to say, the decision to force this download right at primetime was just plane stupid.


----------



## Tom Robertson

russdog said:


> What I was suggesting has zilch to do with hacking. It had nothing to do with cracking D* files.
> It was 100% about *repairing* file allocation tables so the existing files that are there on the disk can be located by the HR again.
> There is a huge diff between hacking into proprietary files vs. reassembling extant info that's already there on the disk. There is nothing at all "hacking" about repairing that.
> However, if you want the guy to lose everything he's got there, through zero fault of his own, I will stop.


The allocation tables aren't likely the problem. More likely it would be the proprietary database structures that define what videos are there and where. Next level deeper in the analysis and where "hacking" begins.

So I'm good with what you are trying to do since you're all above the hacking level. 

Fair 'nuff?

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Syzygy

Like so many others, our HR21-200 froze and would not restart even after many unpluggings and repluggings -- until it finally restarted itself (around 6:30pm on Tuesday).

Then, just a little while ago, around 12:30am, I let the 0x0290 download proceed (after denying it twice, an hour before). All seemed normal after the new software restarted, except that there was *no sound *from either the digital optical output or the component (L/R) outputs. A *menu restart *restored sound from both sources.

Note: A *menu restart *was all that was needed, not the red button or the pulling of the plug!


----------



## Stanley Kritzik

Dorv said:


> I've got to say, the decision to force this download right at primetime was just plane stupid.


and, the lockup we got during the day was either stupid, also, or an irritating goof. D* needs to be more thoughtful and more careful.

Stan


----------



## Marcus S

No problems here with the HR21-700. All programs recorded tonight except Leno which is on hiatus until next week. But I pull the power plug after receiving national updates and no problem ever after. Then now suddenly moderators are recommending press the red reset button! I have been saying this for over a year. Moderator: "Well the issues on the forum are not related to your improbable concern and will not be fixed on a mear power pull at your suggestion". Geese. Soft reboots don't cut it. "-". Hard boot the sucker after a national or CE update.


----------



## CompuDude

My HR21-700 was locked up... making some drive noises but otherwise totally unresponsive... around 8:10pm tonight (pacific). I thought the cleaning lady, here on her monthly visit, had messed something up. Unplugged it (since I thought that was the problem) and plugged it back in, and it finally kicked back on at 8:28 (and started recording the last 32 minutes of a show I had wanted to record at that point, dang it). Oh well. All was quiet until around midnight, when I apparently left a show paused a little too long and it decided it was time to upgrade, stopped my show and started downloading.

It installed and restarted eventually, and all seems well now, but that was NOT a fun roller coaster. I miss Tivo.


----------



## scat

r194ondi said:


> blindracoon--your problem sounds different than mine, but give this a try.
> 
> I red buttoned & and unplugged the HR20 3 or 4 times and all i had was the internal drive.
> I could not get my HR20 to recognize my Free Agent 500gb eSata external drive until i unplugged both of them for about 3 minutes. I then restarted my Free Agent and let it run a few minutes to make sure it was up to speed and enabled. Then i plugged in my HR20, it booted normally and now my programs/To Do list is populated.
> 
> Something in the failed download must have done something to my FreeAgent. I have both my HR20 & the FreeAgent on a UPS, so power did NOT fail. Very odd.
> 
> good luck,
> Ron


r194ondi

The exact samething happend to me and my Free Agent drive last night about 5:30 pm and I see this morning the unit has restarted again, because I always turn off those blue led lights and this morning there all on meaning the unit has rebooted. I just looked at it and all recordings and to do list are intact.

Scat


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> The World is not coming to an end and the fanboys and apologists will continue to claim that their HR2x continue to be entirely trouble-free.


Ah, I don't think you can call todays lockups a HR2x issue... someone sent out a signal they shouldn't have... This reaks of human error... I wouldn't be quite so unhappy if it was a one time thing, but twice in two weeks... someone should probably get demoted, or more...


----------



## Bofurley

Here we go again, when I returned home yesterday, my HR20 was down. I had to disconnect it, then when it started up, I had no problem, but then later around 6 last evening, it shut down again, but it rebotted it's self. I have had no problems since. This morning there was a note on the screen from DTV stating they had done a down load.
Anyone else having this experience?


----------



## Syzygy

inkahauts said:


> ... twice in two weeks... someone should probably get demoted, or more.


To be replaced by whom?

It's the software! Let's replace the programmers. Oh, wait, that's what's going to happen eventually -- when good TiVo software arrives.


----------



## BubblePuppy

After reading a bunch of these posts, I was ready for the worst when I turned on the tv a few minutes ago. Everything is fine, all shows scheduled to record from 8pm-11pm PST are there.:joy: 
I checked the firmware version and it's the CE 0x290, downloaded from this past sat. night.
So I guess that, either Dtv didn't push in my area or stopped before it reached my HR20-700, or I didn't get it because I have the CE with the same version#.:scratchin


----------



## David MacLeod

BubblePuppy said:


> or I didn't get it because I have the CE with the same version#.:scratchin


this is why, you may or may not have had an uncommanded reboot but there would have been no d/l and install.


----------



## BubblePuppy

David MacLeod said:


> this is why, you may or may not have had an uncommanded reboot but there would have been no d/l and install.


I figured that that was the reason. I don't think my unit didn't reboot because I didn't miss a recording all night. My unit was not in standby.


----------



## wingrider01

Syzygy said:


> To be replaced by whom?
> 
> It's the software! Let's replace the programmers. Oh, wait, that's what's going to happen eventually -- when good TiVo software arrives.


/rofl thanks, needed a good laugh on a morning that started out bad


----------



## wingrider01

harsh said:


> The World is not coming to an end and the fanboys and apologists will continue to claim that their HR2x continue to be entirely trouble-free.


same exact thing the TIVo fanatics will claim, even though there are a the same amout of threads concerning issues with the HR10 boxes, but they tend to forget about those in the claims they make now.

BTW after the load of the 290, when we went into the guide on the HR2X boxe there as a message about a specific update for the Guide data.


----------



## barryb

All good here on both coasts at the same time.

Our two DVRs did their reboots in our motorhome. Not sure what went on at home, but all four DVRs are fine there as well after an unplanned power outage.


----------



## Capmeister

My main living room DVR downloaded new software at 9:39pm. Things were set to record from 8 to 9 and 10 to 11. I'd call that amazing timing.  All looks good.


----------



## ChrisMinCT

BudShark said:


> There may be other reasons for this forced push. D* has never forced a download in the middle of the day/evening like this. Obviously they had a reason to get it out - quick. And I'm betting 1080P wasn't it... probably the continued lock-ups... hmmm... just a guess.


I can understand the reason for rush downloads to fix a problem that is causing them heartburn. But the system should be intelligent enough not to stop a recording DVR. In other words, the DVR should be able to say, "not now, I'm recording." My other HR20 downloaded an hour earlier. It wasn't recording and no one was watching. I reviewed the recording that was stopped and for the last 30 secs or so there was a dialog up that said it needed to download data, do it now or later. Then *poof* recording stops. The dialog didn't say it would stop recording or that it would require a reboot. Just that it wanted to download data. So if I had been watching, I probably would have told it to go ahead.

So the two mistakes here, in my opinion, are that they forceably stopped a recording DVR and their dialog did not appropriately warn you that it would do that or that it would reboot.


----------



## antnyp73

Me too. 2 nights ago, my HR20-700 froze up 3 times and last nite during FF, it froze again. 

Then D* asked me if I wanted to do an update (around 7:40 pm ET) and I OKd it. I've never seen that message before. Anyone else?


----------



## betterdan

Dorv said:


> I've got to say, the decision to force this download right at primetime was just *plane* stupid.


As opposed to helicopter stupid?  
Now that is just plain stupid.


----------



## Herdfan

David MacLeod said:


> its going ok now ?


I finally got it up and running. The first time through, I had forgotten to reconnect the eSATA drive, so no recordings, so I rebooted with the ESATA drive connected, but then it started the software download and when it finished, the eSATA was still not reconnected, so I powered both down and it finally come up correctly.

Thank everyone for their help.


----------



## mcbeevee

I'm a little late to the party, but thought I would post anyway. Yesterday evening at 6:15pm, 2 of my HR20-700's rebooted. I had to RBR the 3rd one. Then at 7:30pm, all 3 of the HR20's prompted if it was ok to download new software. After downloading the software and rebooting, everything seemed to work ok. Would have preferred for the download to wait until it's normal early am time for the updates, but I survived with only 1 partial recording.


----------



## fikuserectus

The new firmware arrived at 1:43am! This seems to work well. However, I do have to disable my 2nd display while using Directv2PC.

How do you get rid of the bright orange progress bar that shows how much time is left on a recording?


----------



## finaldiet

blindraccoon said:


> No I only unplugged he reciever waited and plugged it back in. The last round of lockups and the occasional one when the remote is non-repsonsive I have only unplugged the reciever. Should they always be done together?


You have to pull the power cord for both receiver and external hard-drive. Wait a couple of minutes and plug in external drive and let it run a minute and then power receiver. Everything should be ok. Mine came up ok.


----------



## David MacLeod

finaldiet said:


> You have to pull the power cord for both receiver and external hard-drive. Wait a couple of minutes and plug in external drive and let it run a minute and then power receiver. Everything should be ok. Mine came up ok.


it was late last night when he joined to see, he is letting it sit overnight and is supposed to post back after doing this to let us know.


----------



## GBFAN

Not sure why DirecTV can't do anything without crashing their DVR's. My HR21-700 was on and reset around 5:15 last night. It appears to have come up fine. When we went to watch TV using the HR20-700 it was unresponsive. A RBR acted very strange. I pushed the button and just the power light came on momentarily. After a few minutes the rest of the lights came on as they would during a "normal" reset. It then hung at 97% for about 10 minutes and then finished. We then watched several shows until about 10:10 PM. I was about to delete the last show we watched when the system told me it had a software update available. I let it update and went to bed.


----------



## JS29

Ours went into update mode around 7p last night, rebooted, and came back up. No problems. I don't really mind, but couldn't they have done this update in the early AM hours?


----------



## Ken S

PersistenceOfVision said:


> Lost everything. HR20-100S works fine like it just came out of the box. I lost fav's, all recorded content and season passes....
> 
> I just bought a UPS to keep power from doing this and now DriecTV is doing it to me.
> 
> The wife has had it. With the 245/255 BS then the problems we had with power resetting our DVR to defaults, then last Monday's BS, we got a Gray Screen recording just recently, and now this???
> 
> How much [email protected] are we expected to take? I am sure these updates rock, but what is it worth when WAF goes down the crapper.
> 
> She can't take it anymore. It's not that TV is that important, but it's the anticipation of watching something recorded only to find a blank screen..... :nono:
> 
> Not to mention explaining to my kids why all their favorite shows are now gone...... I hate doing that....
> 
> I give up. Time to let my wallet do the talking. I am going to reset all the options on my HR20-100S, keep up with this thread and start pricing and researching a switch.


You're supposed to take two years worth of it...or pay their Early Termination Fee. To expect that things are going to get better after the machine has been available for over two years isn't logical...they may get different but at this point, and with this much evidence to the contrary, better is doubtful.


----------



## DarinC

russdog said:


> Don't you believe in free markets and competition?
> If McCain paid for it, he'd have one too. He didn't, so he doesn't.
> Do you think D* is a charity?
> Maybe if you'd given McCain some more money, he could have afforded to do it too.


And maybe if McCain had paid for an ad, DirecTV could have hired some better programmers so the boxes wouldn't lock up so much.


----------



## djfrankie

No lock up here in NJ. Updated yesterday evening. Wasn't home, but noticed that the screen saver on xm, showed song info. Got home around 10 last night.

Watched Two and Half Men, from Monday, when I pressed the List button, noticed the information screen about the new software, had no problems watching the show.

Frank


----------



## Mavrick

My HR21 downloaded the update at 4:45 eastern time yesterday afternoon I had just gotten home from work and sat down to watch some TV and it asked me if I wanted to download the update so I let it go ahead and update.


----------



## ATARI

Well, for me, everything went fine after the update last night. The Shield recorded and played back without problem.

So put me under the category of "Shocked that D* would do this during prime time" but "All's well that ends well."


----------



## DarinC

inkahauts said:


> Ah, I don't think you can call todays lockups a HR2x issue... someone sent out a signal they shouldn't have...


Well, it is an HR2x issue in the sense that no properly programmed OS should just completely lock up because it doesn't like the data it was sent. It _should_ have been programmed with proper error trapping to handle such events.



wingrider01 said:


> same exact thing the TIVo fanatics will claim, even though there are a the same amout of threads concerning issues with the HR10 boxes, but they tend to forget about those in the claims they make now.


I've had an HR10-250 since they first came out. What was that, about 4 years ago or so? I just got two HR21s four months ago. I can state with absolute certainty that I've had more problems with them in the past four months than I've had with my (still in operation) HR10-250 over four years. Yes, I did have a hard drive fail on the HR10 after a 2-3 years. But I've already had a hard drive fail in one of the HR21s, mysteriously immediately after that last go round of looping reboots. DirecTV's response? "It's a month out of warranty. All we can do is sell you another one for $199".

And to all the "It's just TV" posts... I've paid DirecTV over $17,000 over the years "just to watch TV". I don't think it's unreasonable to want to express some dissatisfaction when the quality of service starts spiraling downward. Sadly, they ain't what they used to be.


----------



## Fish Man

Tom Robertson said:


> As a safety feature, whenever the HR2x reboots twice in short order, the guide is flushed. And quite likely on this large of a firmware change, if I recall correctly. If the series links are present, they will record correctly (or always have for me) even if the guide only has a few hours of data.


As a firmware and software development guy, as well as someone who's followed D*'s technology for awhile, I've got a couple of guesses about some of what happened. (Just guesses, I might be way off base.)


The recent lockups were the result of some new type of data they are putting into the guide data (to support some new feature) that the older software could not handle.
Said older software had a tendency to mangle the guide data, as stored in the unit, when the problem hit.
Because of the above, the install script for this forced download of 0x0290 included a clear of the guide data.

I was pretty lucky, in all.

I was at work until about 8:00 PM yesterday, buy my wife tells me that both of our HR20's rebooted and installed 0x0290 at about 6:15 PM central time last night.

Other than that, we'd had no problems with them (they both did have the lockups of about a week ago, which a RBR fixed).

After the reboot, we had no bad side effects (no loss of display modes, etc.) other than the loss of all the guide data, which seems to have mostly repopulated as of this morning.

I did notice that the unit in the bedroom says in the HDTV setup menu:


1080p (not supported by this TV).

And the option is greyed out and can't be selected. (The TV, a fairly new Westinghouse 32", *DOES* support 1080p input, but only displays up to 720p so it's no big deal that I can't feed it 1080p.)

In the living room, I tried selecting 1080p and after displaying a blue screen on my TV for several seconds, it declared, "This TV does not support DirecTV 1080p programming" and unchecked the option. This TV is a 47" Visio, and can accept and display up to 1080p. My upconverting DVD player is set to feed it 1080p and works fine.

I have read in this forum that little by little, they will support more TVs in 1080p.


----------



## David MacLeod

keep in mind its 1080p 24 only. so tv can support 1080p but still not work in this instance.


----------



## HDJulie

ATARI said:


> Well, for me, everything went fine after the update last night. The Shield recorded and played back without problem.
> 
> So put me under the category of "Shocked that D* would do this during prime time" but "All's well that ends well."


Not all well for me. We rode the motorcycles all day yesterday & didn't get back until 9:00 PM. Decided to relax & watch House, Fringe, & Dancing with the Stars. Both DVR's were frozen. Rebooted & went to the playlists -- no recordings from Tuesday. This is the second time that we've missed House & Fringe because of D*. A few weeks ago they had problems with the HD feed for Fox for our affiliate but did they put that on the screen? No -- they made it appear that it was the local's fault so we didn't think to try the SD channel. Anyway, after the reboot & the initial shock that we missed recordings again, it asked if we wanted to update. We did & all content is there that was there before but this morning, both units took a few minutes to respond. I'd be ok with not recording the shows if we could download them but we have a satellite connection so that is not a possibility. I sure hope they are ultra careful about releases from now on.


----------



## bills

i don't know if i got the up date or not,i still have my three recording's as of today. how do i know if i got the up date?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bills said:


> i don't know if i got the up date or not,i still have my three recording's as of today. how do i know if i got the up date?


Hold down the "info" button on your remote for three seconds...


----------



## DarinC

You can go to the setup screen and check the system info. The software vesion is listed there. My remaining (working) unit still hadn't gotten the update by the time I turned it off shortly after 10 eastern. Didn't check it this morning.


----------



## David MacLeod

press and hold info button and it will bring up the information . can also go menu-setup-info and look there,


----------



## lobo65

I came late to this thread, but it happened to me too. I live in the South. I couldn't even get the red button restart to work. I had to unplug, and then reboot to fix the problem. I don't think it caused me to miss any recordings though, luckily.


----------



## bootsy

Wow, i see a bunch of posts of guys (or girls) saying "wife is pissed". 
I had all three go down just after dinner last night. You what I did with my wife and two little girls. We spent some family time away from the TV. What a concept huh. Don't get me wrong, i love my tv and programs, but is really worth getting that pissed about things we can't really control. Is there really a good time for Direct TV to do those downloads? They did it before primetime on the east coast and late afternoon on the west coast.


----------



## Brian Hanasky

I have to say my favorite feature of the Ox290 is that i can now see the channel number in the prioritizer. I have multiple NASCAR series links and when none are scheduled it would not show which channel that SL was set for. It's nice now since it shows how many upcoming episodes exist but also what channel they are on. Nice touch. 

PS my Sony does not support Directv 1080p


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

bootsy said:


> We spent some family time away from the TV.


CRAZINESS!!!!!!!!

:lol:


----------



## HDTVsportsfan

The sun still rose this AM and and the earth didn't stop rotating. What's the problem.


----------



## mishawaka

my HR-20 was locked up last night. wouldn't turn on via remote, and the red button reset didn't do anything. pulled the plug, and that fixed it.


----------



## Hdhead

Put me in the wife is pissed category. She came home last night after a horrible day (I always listen) sat down to watch her recorded daytime show and you know the rest. She called all this high tech tv gear a f'ing piece of sh** and ordered me to fix it or get rid of it and get cable. Since this is second time in a couple weeks, one more time and D* will have struck out in my house!


----------



## dhhaines

I'm beginning to think that I should be mad ! Both on October 6th and yesterday neither one of my HR20's reset and since it seems like EVERYONE else's reset, that means that Directv must be singling me out.  

The above was sarcastic but really why, if it was a national reset, didn't mine do it?


----------



## bootsy

Hdhead said:


> Put me in the wife is pissed category. She came home last night after a horrible day (I always listen) sat down to watch her recorded daytime show and you know the rest. She called all this high tech tv gear a f'ing piece of sh** *and ordered me to fix it or get rid of it and get cable.* Since this is second time in a couple weeks, one more time and D* will have struck out in my house!


I don't know whether to laugh or cry for you????


----------



## rawilson

Our HR20 rebooted at about 6:15 Eastern time yesterday too.

Additionally, we got a black screen recording yesterday too (different time).


----------



## nofishbob

I had to do an un-plug reset after the RBR did not work on my HR20.

All my custom channel lists are gone.

My HD locals are black.

All other HD channels and SD locals work great.

I can re-do the channel lists, but what could be the issue with the HD locals?

Thanks in advance!

Bob


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

nofishbob said:


> I had to do an un-plug reset after the RBR did not work on my HR20.
> 
> All my custom channel lists are gone.
> 
> My HD locals are black.
> 
> All other HD channels and SD locals work great.
> 
> I can re-do the channel lists, but what could be the issue with the HD locals?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Bob


Try rerunning the Satellite Setup..

Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


----------



## coldfyre22

After the firmware update all I can see is 480p and its extremely frustrating. It seems now that after the update my D* HR20 will not handshake anything higher than 480p properly with my Onkyo 805 receiver. When I get home I will try hooking my HDMI straight to my 1080P Mitsu DLP and see if it handshakes when I get home.

Anyone having this problem or have any ideas on what I can do?


----------



## Fish Man

Hdhead said:


> Put me in the wife is pissed category. She came home last night after a horrible day (I always listen) sat down to watch her recorded daytime show and you know the rest. She called all this high tech tv gear a f'ing piece of sh** and ordered me to fix it or get rid of it and get cable. Since this is second time in a couple weeks, one more time and D* will have struck out in my house!


Considering the reliability of most cable systems, that would almost surely be a "jumping out of the frying pan into the fire" move.

Some time ago, when the HR20 wasn't nearly as stable as it is now, after some sort of screw-up, my wife demanded that I dump DirecTV, not get cable, and give her an old fashioned tube TV with an antenna like she had 20 years ago.

I told her, "In a couple of years, that won't work." (Now, it's a handful of weeks!)

She eventually calmed down, and reminded herself that she wouldn't want to give up many of the non-ota channels she watches, and that the technical problems with cable were generally worse and of greater time duration than those of DirecTV.


----------



## Tybee Bill

My HR22-100 locked up. It is two days old. Non responsive. Did the RBR. OK now. I am in north Georgia.


----------



## newsposter

can someone explain the technological differences between hdtivo and this hr20 unit? I dont understand why the hr20 cant download then just reboot at approx 2 am like the hdtivo used to?


----------



## uteotw

Frozen/dead. RBR did not work. Unplug, replug, 290 update. 

Unfortunately, it did not record House as it should have, and I have not yet tried 1080p, since I'd had enough for one night and was just happy it DID record The Shield (which was AWESOME, by the way).


----------



## botsmack

I've read through a lot of the messages (but not all). *The update yesterday screwed up my HR20 to the point that all customizations (favorites, etc.) are gone, all recorded shows are gone and all scheduled recordings are gone.* It's basically as if the box was brand new and I was setting it up for the first time.

I came home yesterday from work to a dead box. I unplugged it from the back of the unit and plugged it back in. That seemed to work, however, local channels were not appearing and none of my recordings were there. I then performed an RBR at which point it decided to download the 0290 update and reboot (which took about 30 minutes). Still no recorded shows. I called Tech Support who inform me that their CSRs have not heard of shows getting deleted and to perform another RBR, which I did. Once again, no shows. I finally got fed up and decided to watch TV. Before bedtime, I did one more RBR and achieved the same results.

This is crazy! I guess I'm lucky, because this is the first major problem I've ever experienced, but still. All my shows are gone! It's not the end of the world, because I can watch them online. But what's the use of having a DVR if there's the chance a software update and delete them?

Other items of note (from last night since I didn't get a chance to check this morning before work):

- Lip sync was off on a few channels.
- When I did a satellite setup it reports errors on both tuners. There was a red "X" on both Odd/Even 99 and 103 degrees. Not sure if that matters. I don't perform setups on a regular basis, so this could have been there before or is a common problem. Thought I would mention it in case it was not.
- Running a Sony 55A300 via HDMI (which support 1080p/24) and DirecTV reports that the TV doesn't support 1080p.

The DirecTV CSR told me to give it 24 hours and my shows might re-appear, so I'm going to check back later tonight. He said to call back if they are not present. I'm guessing at this point, there's nothing I can do to get them back. Needless to say, I'm not a happy camper.


----------



## tas3986

BudShark said:


> Hmmm... I thought the 6187W did work... but I have a bad memory. How are you determining that 1080P isn't working?


Message on TV when setting DVR to 1080p


----------



## spartanstew

Hdhead said:


> She called all this high tech tv gear a f'ing piece of sh** and ordered me to fix it or get rid of it and get cable.


A wife that swears like a truck driver and orders you around.

I know what I'd get rid of.


----------



## BubblePuppy

spartanstew said:


> A wife that swears like a truck driver and orders you around.
> 
> I know what I'd get rid of.


:thats: 
:new_popco


----------



## nofishbob

AirRocker said:


> Try rerunning the Satellite Setup..
> 
> Setup>Parental Fav's & Setup>System Setup>Sat & Ant>Repeat Satellite Setup


Thanks for the suggestion.

I did this (twice), now have no HD at all. I did not change anything, just chose "continue". Should I have changed something? The right dish was already selected...

Should I unplug again, or start the process with D*?

Thanks again.

Bob


----------



## Fish Man

newsposter said:


> can someone explain the technological differences between hdtivo and this hr20 unit? I dont understand why the hr20 cant download then just reboot at approx 2 am like the hdtivo used to?


It can, and usually does. (2 am is when firmware is usually updated on the HR2x boxes).

However, yesterday, something catastrophic happened. Apparently some data was added to the stream from the satellite that the current firmware in the HR2x's couldn't handle, and D* couldn't remove. Perhaps, it was as simple as the additional guide data for some new locals, and/or, nationals they are adding.

In any case, D* was clearly in "emergency damage control mode". They'd turned all the HR2x's into doorstops, and had to download the fix *right frigging now!*

Hence, the massive reboot of all the units yesterday evening.

They also apparently forced a purge of the guide data, as part of the installation of the new firmware. This does not usually happen with a firmware upgrade, and I can only guess was an additional part of the damage control (corrupted guide data in the units was known or at least suspected to be part of the problem).

The ending is fairly happy. The vast majority of them are working perfectly fine after the reload, and after repopulating their guide data.


----------



## Tybee Bill

My HR22 was installed with 0x235 and upgraded yesterday to 0x280.

Should I be patient for 290?


----------



## dhhaines

Tybee Bill said:


> My HR22 was installed with 0x235 and upgraded yesterday to 0x280.
> 
> Should I be patient for 290?


 unless you're having a problem, then yes be patient.


----------



## wingrider01

DarinC said:


> Well, it is an HR2x issue in the sense that no properly programmed OS should just completely lock up because it doesn't like the data it was sent. It _should_ have been programmed with proper error trapping to handle such events.
> 
> I've had an HR10-250 since they first came out. What was that, about 4 years ago or so? I just got two HR21s four months ago. I can state with absolute certainty that I've had more problems with them in the past four months than I've had with my (still in operation) HR10-250 over four years. Yes, I did have a hard drive fail on the HR10 after a 2-3 years. But I've already had a hard drive fail in one of the HR21s, mysteriously immediately after that last go round of looping reboots. DirecTV's response? "It's a month out of warranty. All we can do is sell you another one for $199".
> 
> And to all the "It's just TV" posts... I've paid DirecTV over $17,000 over the years "just to watch TV". I don't think it's unreasonable to want to express some dissatisfaction when the quality of service starts spiraling downward. Sadly, they ain't what they used to be.


have had the direct opposite on 2 HR10,s got so sick and tired of the family screaming about lockups and short recordings on the HR10 was about to walk away from Directv.

curious, never seen them "offer to sell you another one for 199.00 when a drive went out" - all I have seen here and expierenced was that since it is a leased box they replace it for 19.95 S&H. If it was ine of the rare owned HR2X's and not a HR21-Pro, then agree with themn, out of warrenty, fix it yourself or get a new leased box. BTW they wil not sell you one for 199, that is the lease acquistion cost. if you want to buy one get a HR21-Pro for 499.00+


----------



## Doug Brott

Tybee Bill said:


> My HR22 was installed with 0x235 and upgraded yesterday to 0x280.
> 
> Should I be patient for 290?


I'm thinking you need to re-read the version number on your Information screen .. while 0x235 may have been the original version on your machine, if you've had it any length of time (say more than an hour) then it no longer had 0x235 on it.

As for 0x280 .. Check again as it is almost certainly 0x290.


----------



## PersistenceOfVision

So is it an anomaly that some of us lost everything?

I lost my Custom Favorites, "Season Passes", and all of my recorded content as a result of the 290 downgrade. And yes it is a downgrade if you lose everything just to fix a screw up on the providers part regardless of the features.....

Similar to prior to installing a UPS and power would flicker causing the HR20-100 to reset to factory default condition.

Should have seen the look on my wife's face:
"I know we lost all of our settings and recordings.... But now I can watch content on my laptop!!"  

Her response (other than "the look"):
"What the hell are you going to watch? They just erased EVERYTHING!":nono: 

Hum she has a point :nono2:


----------



## RVD26

I have a question about software updates in general:

When the update is completed, does it leave the receiver on?
I've noticed quite a few times that my receiver will be on in the morning, when I know I turned it off the night before.


----------



## cjever19

Help please. I don't know what is going on. 

My HR20-700 had to be reset twice yesterday and now once again today. When I go to the info & test screen, all I see is blue where the info should be. Did new sofware get pushed to everyone?

I also have a very annoying screen saver bug. Every 6 min the screen saver pops on while watching anything, live or recorded.

Time for a call to DTV protection plan?


----------



## LameLefty

> So is it an anomaly that some of us lost everything?


Yes. Most of us lost nothing, though there were some (like you and others) that did lose everything.


----------



## David MacLeod

cjever19 said:


> Help please. I don't know what is going on.
> 
> My HR20-700 had to be reset twice yesterday and now once again today. When I go to the info & test screen, all I see is blue where the info should be. Did new sofware get pushed to everyone?
> 
> I also have a very annoying screen saver bug. Every 6 min the screen saver pops on while watching anything, live or recorded.
> 
> Time for a call to DTV protection plan?


try rebooting again using the munu-restart.


----------



## nofishbob

OK- mine is fixed.

Great support from D*

Ended up disconnecting and reconnecting the sat inputs and BBCs. An RBR then solved all the problems I was having with HD.

Bob


----------



## mnbulldog

I have 3. Only one failed miserably and lost everything. I tried RBR 3 times on that one and it would hang at 2 of 2 (let it sit almost an hour). Finally unplugged and the it forced it (02468) to download. Didn't know about this was just trying to get a new firmware to see if it fixed. It did -and everything is gone. Luckily this is just in my office and not critical viewing or anything. But it lost everything.

It was the HR21-700 that failed btw.


----------



## rorkin

Dorv said:


> I've got to say, the decision to force this download right at primetime was just plane stupid.


so is the guy who does not know that the word is spelled plain


----------



## Virus

I need some assistance for a neighbor. Hers is locked up on the downloading new software. The only movement I see is in the upper right hand corner the middle number keeps changing. (40/114/xx) She told me that it will sit there for a while and then the screen will just go black and never return. She tried the RBR and that didn't work. When you turn the power back on the same thing occurs. It states not to unplug the power. What next?


----------



## cjever19

David MacLeod said:


> try rebooting again using the munu-restart.


Okay, tried that, still no info on the info screen, just blue space


----------



## Fish Man

PersistenceOfVision said:


> So is it an anomaly that some of us lost everything?
> 
> I lost my Custom Favorites, "Season Passes", and all of my recorded content as a result of the 290 downgrade. And yes it is a downgrade if you lose everything just to fix a screw up on the providers part regardless of the features.....
> 
> Similar to prior to installing a UPS and power would flicker causing the HR20-100 to reset to factory default condition.


From what I've read here, losing "everything" happened to a distinct minority. Losing "something" (for example, the favorites list or HDTV settings), but not everything (other settings, recordings, etc) was somewhat more common than losing "everything" but still a minority.

I didn't lose anything (other than the EPG, which slowly repopulated).

Your second statement alarms me, though.

If you truly used to fall back to a total factory default condition with every "power flicker", before installing a UPS, something is *very wrong with your unit.* This is *hugely* abnormal!


----------



## mactivist

Vitor said:


> Try power cycling your receiver and your television. Someone faced similar issue today and resolved that way.


This morning I powered everything up and I can now play my previously recorded shows again. Perhaps some kind of HDMI handshaking issue was present after the software download? I was able to play content recorded after the update, but only able to play previously recorded content after the update _and_ power cycling my 5.1 receiver.


----------



## mrbarker

My receivers were locked up last night when I got home as well.. RBR fixed it.. then when I tried to change the channel I was prompted for a software download. I wasnt able to select anything other then Yes. I was nervous because of a show coming on, but the software update finsihed in time and all was well.. other then no shows recording at all yesterday until the second reboot


----------



## DarinC

wingrider01 said:


> curious, never seen them "offer to sell you another one for 199.00 when a drive went out" .... If it was ine of the rare owned HR2X's and not a HR21-Pro, then agree with themn, out of warrenty, fix it yourself or get a new leased box. BTW they wil not sell you one for 199, that is the lease acquistion cost.


Yes, it is owned, no it is not a Pro. Yes, they will sell one for $199... that was the price on the first one. We never got into a detailed discussion as to whether or not a $199 replacement would actually be owned or leased... I wasn't interested in persuing that considering a new drive with 2x the capacity is only $70. Personally, I think a 90 day warranty is rather lame, but I can see why they skimp out considering how common problems seem to be. Hopefully the drive itself will still have a warranty with the manufacturer... maybe I can recoup some of the cost by getting a "free" spare.


----------



## PersistenceOfVision

Fish Man said:


> Your second statement alarms me, though.
> 
> If you truly used to fall back to a total factory default condition with every "power flicker", before installing a UPS, something is *very wrong with your unit.* This is *hugely* abnormal!


No not EVERY power outage. But every time power would "flicker" several times there was a strong possibility it would happen.

It happened 2x before WAF dropped like a rock. UPS was the band aid. Has worked quite well since. Until 290......


----------



## DeanS

And there was this on D*s web site this morning....

Need help with your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver?
October 21, 2008 
We experienced a temporary transmission glitch with our equipment. If your HD DVR receiver (HR20/HR21/HR22/R22) is not responding to your remote control or front panel commands, you can resolve this issue by pressing the red "Reset" button located inside the small door on the front right corner of your receiver or you can unplug the power cord from the electrical outlet and wait 60 seconds prior to plugging it back into the outlet. Please allow about 15 minutes for your receiver to complete the resetting process. Once completed, your picture will return automatically. Unfortunately, any show you may have scheduled to record earlier today will not be available on your DVR. 

Please note, DIRECTV is automatically resetting your HD DVR or DVR receiver remotely throughout the evening to resolve this issue for you. You may experience a temporary interruption to your TV viewing or recording during that time. 

AND, in a little box to the right......

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. Our promise is to provide you with the best television experience, and to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. If you have any further concerns, please do not hesitate in contacting us at 800-347-3288. 

DIRECTV Customer PromiseWe strive to deliver the best television experience for you every day. Committed to the principles of honesty and integrity, our employees are determined to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service. We promise to do our best to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. And we will continue to develop the unique, innovative programming and services that you have come to expect and enjoy from DIRECTV.

This is our promise to you.


Gee, I feel so much better now. Don't you?


----------



## GBFAN

Virus said:


> I need some assistance for a neighbor. Hers is locked up on the downloading new software. The only movement I see is in the upper right hand corner the middle number keeps changing. (40/114/xx) She told me that it will sit there for a while and then the screen will just go black and never return. She tried the RBR and that didn't work. When you turn the power back on the same thing occurs. It states not to unplug the power. What next?


Try doing the RBR and then try to force the download

The blue lights on the front on the unit will go off after several seconds... As soon as they come back on, then start pressing 02468... Don't wait for the welcome screen... Press them firmly and fairly quickly...


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

DeanS said:


> Gee, I feel so much better now. Don't you?


Yep


----------



## Virus

GBFAN said:


> Try doing the RBR and then try to force the download
> 
> The blue lights on the front on the unit will go off after several seconds... As soon as they come back on, then start pressing 02468... Don't wait for the welcome screen... Press them firmly and fairly quickly...


She stated that she has tried the RBR twice and it keeps coming up to the software download screen and it stays at 0% indefinitely.


----------



## lokar

I had some very strange issues with this, I set a UEFA Champions League game to record on ESPN2HD from 12:30-2:45pm MDT and when I finally watched it after unplugging, resetting, and getting the new firmware download, the recording went on for over 7 hours! My wife and I finally finished watching Crusoe from last Friday, it was supposed to be a 2 hour show but the recording was 3:20 in length. How long has this kind of stuff been happening, I guess I should consider myself fortunate in that I didn't lose any of my recordings, although my 3pm Soccer game and 5pm Versus Hockey game failed to record last night.


----------



## mx6bfast

DeanS said:


> And there was this on D*s web site this morning....
> 
> Need help with your DIRECTV Plus® HD DVR receiver?
> October 21, 2008
> We experienced a temporary transmission glitch with our equipment. If your HD DVR receiver (HR20/HR21/HR22/R22) is not responding to your remote control or front panel commands, you can resolve this issue by pressing the red "Reset" button located inside the small door on the front right corner of your receiver or you can unplug the power cord from the electrical outlet and wait 60 seconds prior to plugging it back into the outlet. Please allow about 15 minutes for your receiver to complete the resetting process. Once completed, your picture will return automatically. Unfortunately, any show you may have scheduled to record earlier today will not be available on your DVR.
> 
> Please note, DIRECTV is automatically resetting your HD DVR or DVR receiver remotely throughout the evening to resolve this issue for you. You may experience a temporary interruption to your TV viewing or recording during that time.
> 
> AND, in a little box to the right......
> 
> We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience this may cause you. Our promise is to provide you with the best television experience, and to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. If you have any further concerns, please do not hesitate in contacting us at 800-347-3288.
> 
> DIRECTV Customer PromiseWe strive to deliver the best television experience for you every day. Committed to the principles of honesty and integrity, our employees are determined to provide you with prompt, courteous and excellent service. We promise to do our best to resolve any issues that might arise as quickly as possible. And we will continue to develop the unique, innovative programming and services that you have come to expect and enjoy from DIRECTV.
> 
> This is our promise to you.
> 
> Gee, I feel so much better now. Don't you?


I'd feel better if they would replay what I missed. Apparently Manu tore up Celtic.

So we should be getting an email from D* about this sometime tomorrow?


----------



## bmachia

Folks - Folks
This has to be another attempt to add additional advertisements between channels in the guide.


----------



## blindraccoon

An update on my post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1849048&postcount=971

It would appear that indeed I've lost everything on my external drive. I unplugged everything and let it sit overnight and then powered up the drive, waited 2 minutes and powered up the receiver. Nothing in the playlist and all setting back to default. I have no hope now and this is why. Without the external drive connected the receiver boots up on the internal drive and everything is there that should be. Power down and attached the external drive and when the system comes back up there is nothing in the playlist. I can only assume the drive has been wiped otherwise it would either be using the internal drive or if it couldn't see/find the external drive it shouldn't boot. If my external drive is indeed intact but somehow not attached/mounted then how could the system operate with no drive?

I'd like to know if anybody that also lost recordings/settings forced the update via the 02468 code.

As a programmer of 25 years I have just one point to make. Why would you EVER format a drive without the user's acknowledgment first, why?. Being able to easily patch released software over the internet/airwaves has ruined the computer software industry. The industry is now populated with so many programmers that really have no business doing anything more than flipping burgers or cleaning toilets that it makes me sick.

That is not to diminish the help I have received and I see happening all the time here. I do sincerely appreciate the help/advice I receive on this and other user forums. If anyone has anything else I might try (I'm currently running off the internal drive) I would be most greatful.

Thanks again.


----------



## DBSooner

lokar said:


> I had some very strange issues with this, I set a UEFA Champions League game to record on ESPN2HD from 12:30-2:45pm MDT and when I finally watched it after unplugging, resetting, and getting the new firmware download, the recording went on for over 7 hours! My wife and I finally finished watching Crusoe from last Friday, it was supposed to be a 2 hour show but the recording was 3:20 in length. How long has this kind of stuff been happening, I guess I should consider myself fortunate in that I didn't lose any of my recordings, although my 3pm Soccer game and 5pm Versus Hockey game failed to record last night.


If you are recording something and the receiver locks up it will keep recording that channel until you RBR or unplug. All scheduled recordings won't be recorded either.


----------



## GBFAN

Virus said:


> She stated that she has tried the RBR twice and it keeps coming up to the software download screen and it stays at 0% indefinitely.


What I was trying to say is to not let the machine do the download itself. she could try to force the download. You might want to open a separate thread to get more visibility.


----------



## russdog

blindraccoon said:


> An update on my post here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=1849048&postcount=971
> 
> It would appear that indeed I've lost everything on my external drive....
> 
> [stuff deleted]
> 
> *I can only assume the drive has been wiped* otherwise it would either be using the internal drive or if it couldn't see/find the external drive it shouldn't boot.


I have no knowledge of D* software, but I do not believe that the drive "has been wiped". There is no motivation for doing that, and the format process itself does not take nearly long enough to truly wipe the drive. It can disappear the tables that keep track of what's where on the drive, but it doesn't run long enough to actually wipe all those files. (The tables info is probably still there too in some fashion, it's just that the info that the HR looks for about where to find it has been deleted.)

Now, whether you can find help and/or tools that will permit reassembling the info about the files that are actually still there, and thus recover them, well, that's another matter, and I don't know the answer. I would expect that a good linux-y person (or tool kit) could perhaps do it, but I really don't know. However, whatever hope there might be for doing that will be diminished by using the drive, which will likely cause new files to be written over the old files that are actually still there. Once that happens, they're gone... (unless you have a good friend at NSA, in which case they likely can be retrieved anyway ;-)


----------



## gdg76

We lost all of our recordings too. My son is none too happy....


----------



## nofishbob

Yes, we lost everything...recordings, channel lists, all pending recordings, etc.

It is like we have a new unit.....what a mess.

Bob


----------



## blindraccoon

russdog, yes I used the word wipe loosely. I did not mean to imply a true wipe of all data.

gdg76 and nofishbob I assume you are using external drives?


----------



## SeptemberBaby

On a positive note: I just want to say that our download went very smoothly and they did it after 11:30pm and didn't interrupt any of our recordings or viewings... So far, things seem good. :biggthump

I have been reading a little of what the upgrades are and how they work.. 
bravo to those who have researched this and took the time to explain.. 
:bowdown:

I haven't read every post in this thread... so I don't know what's been addressed and what hasn't.

I do have one question.. observation... maybe a rant?
Did any of this upheaval (and there seemed to be a large amount of that, based on this thread) take care of what I think is Directv's biggest problem right now:
*Blank/black recordings?*

I think it's all great when they give us shiny new things to try .. but I honestly think they need pull all of the people who worked on getting us the lastest shiny new stuff and get them to concentrate on fixing this problem. Because it's a big one. :shrug:


----------



## nofishbob

blindraccoon said:


> russdog, yes I used the word wipe loosely. I did not mean to imply a true wipe of all data.
> 
> gdg76 and nofishbob I assume you are using external drives?


Sorry if I muddied the waters here....we have only the internal drive.

Bob


----------



## blindraccoon

nofishbob said:


> Sorry if I muddied the waters here....we have only the internal drive.
> 
> Bob


No, that's interesting. I was assuming the lost recordings were happening only on external (not supported) drives.


----------



## fnbrowning

This is my first post.
I feel it is important to make a point here.

Throughout this tread, there has been some D* apologists that strive to remind us this is "just TV" and we should not complain about the outages. Wrong tact, and this is why.

Whether you agree or not, America is moving from a "manufacturing economy" to a "service economy." This Service Economy refers to the relative importance of service in a product offering. Typically when competence and human relations skills are both present, customer satisfaction is created.

That means that customer service is JOB #1 for D*. It is obviously a huge part of of what D* must do to receive a steady stream of revenue for ongoing contracts.

In this situation, I’m getting less than full value for my money. I expect a constant satellite signal and updates that do not bring down my equipment. 

Equipment outages twice in two weeks is not technically competent, and when it does happen, it needs to be paired with “good” customer service, in this case Recovery- making things right with the customer when the process has gone astray.

The posters in this thread who type comments that seek to minimize or belittle those that complain about D*'s reliability or service are sadly, not helping us move toward a service economy, but a noservice economy.


----------



## uslimey

I have an HR21 200 and ever since I got it last December I thought the amount of recording was very limited. Directv even came out a month later and replaced it. The new one wasn't much different but I let it alone. Yesterday morning I had 23% avalability and at 10 pm in the night I turned TV on and it was frozen on Bloomberg (of all channels!!!!). I changed batteries all to no avail, so I did a reset. From the morning when it was 23% it was now 0% and had recorded nothing!! Deleted a few shows and added up my hours - 3 HD shows and 26 hours of standard and the availability is 4%. Any ideas please? Oh Yeah, right after the first reset within 5 minutes I had the Ox290 download. My machine was very active last night but certainly not with recording my shows!

Sue


----------



## captainjrl

My HR21 locked up requiring a RBR at about 7:50pm PST. When I RBR'd it, when it came back up the software download began causing me to be without the unit for sometime right at the beginning of prime-time TV. Luckily I don't record anything during the 8 o'clock hour because by the time it was finished it was 8:20pm. I'll be calling DTV to give them a piece of my mind about this one.


----------



## sigma1914

fnbrowning said:


> I expect a *constant satellite signal *and updates that do not bring down my equipment.


That's a big expectation! I think you need to try cable out to see what real outages are like. What about during heavy storms? Have you never updated computer software and it caused issues?



fnbrowning said:


> Equipment outages twice in two weeks is not technically competent, and when it does happen, it needs to be paired with "good" customer service, in this case Recovery- making things right with the customer when the process has gone astray.


Equipment outages happen in just about all technology. Computers freeze, cell phones drop calls, & DSL lines drop net connections. Technology isn't 100% 24/7.


----------



## n3ntj

I was watching a pre-recorded program @ 6pm and buffering the local news (to watch afterwards) and the damn thing rebooted. I lost the local news buffer and had to wait 10 minutes to begin watching my pre-recorded program again. What the hell is that about? Had me and my wife PO'd big time! Can't they do this stuff @ 3am? Who on earth decided to reboot the IRDs at 6pm EDT? I would bet D* got some nasty phone calls.


----------



## russdog

blindraccoon said:


> russdog, yes I used the word wipe loosely. I did not mean to imply a true wipe of all data.


I clarified it because lotsa folks here might not realize the difference. In a similar vein, we've been seeing several threads in which people rant about their D* box being "bricked", when it's not at all bricked, not even close, it just requires a power-off reboot.

I might be making much ado about nothing, but I think we should be careful about the words we use, lest we give folks who aren't knowledgeable about technoid stuff wrong impressions. When things go wrong, it's bad enough. Some people don't know what to make of it, and the words we use can accidentally help people panic needlessly.

I'm not trying to minimize the SNAFU. I think it reflects *very* poorly on D* QA practices. There's just basic stuff they're not doing.
IMO the degree of trouble they cause to many, many thousands of their own customers is downright inexcusable, regardless of how many excuses some folks make for them. 
I just don't want folks to get more upset than the D* screw-ups already upset them, that's all.


----------



## chuck1996

All day my HR22-100 has been starting the download process, hanging for about 20 mins, then resetting. After about a half hr, the download attempt begins again.
Finally called cust support, and was told that they are aware of the situation, and it seems to be mainly affecting the east coast and central states.
The rep suggested not trying to do the download until tomorrow when they (hopefully) will work out the problems. Not so easy, since you would have to be sitting there, watching, to choose the "download later" choice. What I think works, however, is setting up any recording. It seems that it will not attempt a download if a recording is in process. So I guess I may just set up the DVR to keep recording anything overnight, just to keep it busy.


----------



## SubSlr08

About 6:15 last night while watching the news the HR21-100 goes off and starts rebooting. . . pi$$ed me off big time, as I was recording another news feed, too.

It came back up in due time, but lost over 10 minutes of coverage. 

At least it wasn't some hardware problem with the box. Mine has been pretty stable since the rollout of 0x0255. I hope it stays that way~!


----------



## David MacLeod

chuck1996 said:


> All day my HR22-100 has been starting the download process, hanging for about 20 mins, then resetting. After about a half hr, the download attempt begins again.
> Finally called cust support, and was told that they are aware of the situation, and it seems to be mainly affecting the east coast and central states.
> The rep suggested not trying to do the download until tomorrow when they (hopefully) will work out the problems. Not so easy, since you would have to be sitting there, watching, to choose the "download later" choice. What I think works, however, is setting up any recording. It seems that it will not attempt a download if a recording is in process. So I guess I may just set up the DVR to keep recording anything overnight, just to keep it busy.


have you tried unlugging it and letting it sit for some time, at least 15 minutes, then seeing what it does?


----------



## dreadlk

My HR20-100 did a reboot and then loaded up the new firmware.

I Must say THE NEW FIRMWARE ROCKS!
The guide is now super fast, thanks Directv


----------



## Virus

GBFAN said:


> What I was trying to say is to not let the machine do the download itself. she could try to force the download. You might want to open a separate thread to get more visibility.


I had her try hitting 02468 and it still continues to the download screen. At one point she had a few channels resume, but it went back to the software download screen and she got a "download error".


----------



## fnbrowning

sigma1914 said:


> That's a big expectation! I think you need to try cable out to see what real outages are like. What about during heavy storms? Have you never updated computer software and it caused issues?
> 
> Equipment outages happen in just about all technology. Computers freeze, cell phones drop calls, & DSL lines drop net connections. Technology isn't 100% 24/7.


You are deliberately quoting out of context. You know darn well an intelligent person would not be including weather events. You are quite aware I'm not comparing cable to satellite.

You are quite aware the technical "glitches" were a technical competence issue.

Your counter arguments lack merit, and actually providing excuses for poor service is counter-productive to excellence in service. If you believe we must be willing to excuse poor service in a 70%+ service economy, then America has a dimmer economic future for it.


----------



## RobertE

Not sure which is more fitting for this thread:










or










or

:beatdeadhorse:

or all of them


----------



## RunnerFL

Virus said:


> I had her try hitting 02468 and it still continues to the download screen. At one point she had a few channels resume, but it went back to the software download screen and she got a "download error".


I don't think she's giving you the full story of what's going on. It wouldn't be possible for a few channels to resume in the middle of a download. Once a download starts that's all it does, you can't watch TV while it's downloading.

Your best bet is to go and see exactly what it is she is doing, don't try to do this over the phone.


----------



## Nicholsen

I assume the "beating the dead horse" icon is a frustrated D* customer trying to get his HR2x to respond to the remote.

I suggest you should beat the unit for a full 15 minutes for best results.


----------



## blindraccoon

RobertE said:


> Not sure which is more fitting for this thread:


Can I erase your terabytes worth of recordings without explanation or recourse?


----------



## Davenlr

If you are having problems with no response to remote, the solution we found last night was to use the front panel menu buttons to reset the dvr to standard IR remote codes, then when its working, go back and modify it back to AV or RF.


----------



## DarinC

RobertE said:


> Not sure which is more fitting for this thread:
> 
> ...


I think this is more appropriate:


----------



## bobbyv

Nicholsen said:


> I assume the "beating the dead horse" icon is a frustrated D* customer trying to get his HR2x to respond to the remote.
> 
> I suggest you should beat the unit for a full 15 minutes for best results.


Mine started being slow to respond a little bit ago . . . hacked my wife right off.

I guess I'm going to have to go buy a new HD-DVR . . . oh well. I've been wanting to upgrade.


----------



## Tybee Bill

Doug Brott said:


> I'm thinking you need to re-read the version number on your Information screen .. while 0x235 may have been the original version on your machine, if you've had it any length of time (say more than an hour) then it no longer had 0x235 on it.
> 
> As for 0x280 .. Check again as it is almost certainly 0x290.


I thought about that but I currently have it hooked to a non HD TV. My Mitsubishi is being operated on by warranty technitions that are about to throw in the towel and buy me a new TV. The software upgraded last night at 11:52 PM and I swear it says 0x280. Maybe the SD TV is blurry. My HR20 upgraded to 0x290 okay.

If it doesn't upgrade tonight I will force tomorrow.


----------



## IcedOmega13

complainers can choke on your tv dinners

The ird gives you an option to download later, try that next time


----------



## wahooj

If you're joking, ha ha. If you're serious, learn to read other people's posts and get the facts before posting. Like the fact that peoples boxes were locked up, required reboot, automatically rebooted themselves, automatically starting downloading he update, and some lost all their settings and recordings. And some are still bricked. If yours worked without issue, you were lucky, and in the minority.



IcedOmega13 said:


> complainers can choke on your tv dinners
> 
> The ird gives you an option to download later, try that next time


----------



## blindraccoon

IcedOmega13 said:


> complainers can choke on your tv dinners
> 
> The ird gives you an option to download later, try that next time


Can I erase your terabyte worth of recordings without explanation or recourse?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Doug Brott

well, with that .. and now that we're past the problem .. It's time to close this thread.


----------

